# 2011 Texan Tales & Tails



## TinysMom

Last year's blog can be found here.

I think I'll start out this year's blog by talking about some of the bunnies - so that new folks can get to know them.

First of all - my flemmie "herd". My original four flemmies for our breeding herd were Sophia (RIP), Athena, Mercury & Hermes. The first three are light gray and Hermes is white. Later on we added Nyx (black doe from Wabbitdad12 & wabbitmom12). We also added two does from New England - Harmony & Calypso (RIP). 

I've stopped breeding - but among the offspring we have are: Big Jake, Calamity Jane (CJ), Schioppi, Schi-bro, Thunder, Belle Star, Dukey & more. Dukey was hand raised from about 8 days of age and he is very affectionate. 

A few of the does that get along live on the floor - and Nyx is the "herd matron" of them with Thunder, her daughter being next in line - even though she is younger than some of the others.

I can't write about the flemmies without mentioning the time Art accidentally let Mercury in with the girls in the office - some of whom were playing on the floor. Mercury wasn't in there but a couple of minutes - but Meatloaf managed to get pregnant and give us Meatball (doe), and Adam and Sam and Dean. Sam and Dean are named after the brothers on Supernatural and they live together. Adam however lives alone as he was more aggressive than they are. I am thinking that later this year I am going to try to get at least the three boys adopted out - but Meatball would probably do well with a family also.

In addition to the flemmies - we have my second favorite breed - well - breeds really - lops. For holland lops we have Zuba and Finn (aka Finnster - a real flirt), and Cindy, Sher & Sassy. In addition, we have Cindy & Zuba's daughters Dotty & Portia. 

We also have E-lops....Jar Jar Binks and Ellie Mae are brother/sister and we also have Brady Hawkes - a tort e-lop buck. 

We also have various rabbits we've "rescued" from the feed store - usually bringing them home to take care of a minor illness only to fall in love with them. Among those we have Alpha (who is Meatloaf's sister - but we adopted Meatloaf cause she was so beautiful - she's blue). We also have Miss Truly and JJ. Oh - and I can't forget Jenny who has been with us for over 5 years now. 

I also have grown to love Californians and while I've lost the two parents George & Gracie (George actually was rehomed when our a/c went out)....I still have Dallas & Austin living together and then their sister Mercedes.

Finally (well - almost the end) - we have the breed I started out breeding....the lionheads. Among the lionheads we have Ziggy (blind in one eye but doing pretty good), Triad, Peaches, Audrey, Splash and so many more I am not going to name them all here. 

We also have Angel....who is definitely a heart bunny of mine. We were at a show and she was in the drawing to go to a new home. She was 5 years old and she just looked so sad.....I felt like she was calling out to me. I put three tickets in her bag (or maybe 5? I forget).....and was so thrilled when I won her. Shortly after we brought her home - we neutered her and it was a good thing as she was starting to have issues that could have lead to uterine cancer. She's now a spoiled little brat - but I love her so much. I never thought I'd want another "small" breed bunny (she's polish) - but I adore her.

I suppose I'll close with the bedroom bunnies. Robin's bedroom is home to Roxie - a gal we took in because another family couldn't afford to feed her anymore and they also knew they probably couldn't take her when they moved to a new home. She's very very VERY affectionate and if you lay down on the bed to read - be prepared for her to attack your book, throw your glasses on the floor - and DEMAND attention from you. 

And in my bedroom - my heart bunny - Zeus. Many of you may remember how Tiny died fairly suddenly three years ago - and later that month we adopted Zeus and gave him a home. For a while - I had a hard time connecting with Zeus - and I almost resented him. 

Well - Zeus will never be Tiny...but then ... if he was Tiny - who would be Zeus? Know what I mean? Zeus is still a treasure and as I've learned to accept him for who he is....he's learned to accept me too. He now sleeps on our bed with us (I frequently wake up to find him laying right up against my back while I lay on my side).

Anyway - welcome to my new blog and consider this the "character guide" that you sometimes see at the beginning of novels so you know which character is which....


----------



## JadeIcing

Glad to see your new blog.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Ali - I suppose I should share that we unexpectedly lost Bullet a few days ago....I have no idea what happened - and Schioppi is ill right now.


----------



## Nela

Many hugs Peg! I'm afraid pictures will still be required You've stopped breeding? Completely? How are things going with the sales? Is Robin still with her bf?


----------



## TinysMom

I just shared this in a note on my facebook account and thought I'd share it here so y'all can cheer me on.....(any encouragement is great!)

BTW - sorry I've barely been on - I'll try to do better...

[line]
I remember as a kid - going through the Sears and Penney catalogs a few weeks before school started and dreaming over the clothes for the new school year. Even then, I loved the idea of a "capsule wardrobe" where you focused on different colors and bought matching items in those colors to create a wardrobe.

Unfortunately - that was not to be for me. I didn't realize at the time that my situation was "strange". I never got to pick out my clothes....my mother did that for me - all the way into my high school years. Packages would come in the mail or she would pick them up at the store....but mom always picked out what I should wear.

Mom still talks about how "cute" she "dressed me"....how I always looked like a little doll.

I think the first outfit I really had a say in - was a pair of jeans that I bought with my own money when I was a senior in high school. Not only was it the first outfit I had a say in - it was my FIRST pair of jeans. I LOVED those jeans....to me they represented freedom...and choices....and in a way....control. I had control of what I could wear.

One of my biggest fights with mom - came my freshman year in college. I had plans for the weekend - but mom called and told me to come home - and - WHAT TO WEAR THAT WEEKEND. That weekend was a major turning point in my life - I didn't go home - and mom kicked me out of the house unless I gave up my boyfriend and came home.

I say all this to say that I'm coming to realize that for me....clothes are more than just something you throw on....they are a measure of my ability to "control' my life.

After I got out from mom's thumb (and I do love mom - don't take me wrong) - I had NO IDEA what to wear for clothing. For years, she had dressed me in her styles and colors....only thing is - we're completely different. For those who know about color theory...she's a summer - I'm a "golden spring". I look great in colors like brown and mustard and greens and golds (and even some blues). I love red and purple and wear them a lot. Mom dressed me in pastels and plums and ...turtlenecks and styles that just did not look good on me. (I've learned I need a collar or a scoop neck or a v-neck).

My other problem is I'm a "shop-a-holic" and a "sale-a-holic". I would never pay full price for something for myself....(although I would do so for my family). But for me - it HAD To be on sale....usually at least 40% off.

When we were in Alaska - I did a lot of my shopping at Value Village, a secondhand store that I loved. I could frequently get items on dollar days...for $1 - $3. So I did so - I stocked up - especially on sweaters, etc.

I'm not proud of this - but I once remember going through my clothes and realizing that I could wear a different top every day for over 3 months without repeating any.

Several times over the years - I've gone through a "feast/famine" period where I'd get rid of about 50% or more of my wardrobe....due to a move or having gained weight....and then live with a smaller amount of clothes....until something would set off that buying urge - usually after a year or two of being good and living on what I had. Perhaps I'd stained a few shirts (I'm horrible about spilling stuff on myself).

Living here in Del Rio hasn't helped....we have a Ross Dress for Less and I can go in there almost any day of the week and find AT LEAST 1 shirt or more that would look good on me - usually for under $10. Many many times I've walked out with four to five (or more) tops - by the same brand that I like - but in different colors - knowing that I didn't "need" them...but I did really like them a lot.
Sometimes "retail therapy" sucks...if you give into it.

Something happened to me earlier this year though. We helped Eric move into his new place - and we did something like 15 loads of laundry for him to go through so he could donate stuff to charity. Like his mom - he also had a ton of shirts....some of which he liked for their memories - but he knew he wouldn't wear them any more. It was hard for me to see shirt after shirt after shirt go into the "discard" pile. (I kept out three that would look good on Art and fit him too).

I realized though that Eric was really ok with letting the shirts go...that it was going to make his life easier by not having so many clothes.....he wouldn't have to keep sorting through things that no longer fit his lifestyle.

That's when I decided that this year - this month actually - I was going to go through my clothes - and get rid of a bunch.

I know if Peter Walsh were here - he'd be making me get rid of at least half of my wardrobe....(just the hanging shirts fill two rods...and that's not including the ones in the laundry and the ones that are folded and all the miscellaneous ones around here). So that is my goal....actually - I want to make it my goal to get things down to one rod (maybe less?).

I was thinking about this today...and I'm mainly writing this so I can remind myself as I struggle with my decisions.

I've come to realize that having the clothes - and buying the clothes - is no longer "control" for me. Things are out of control - I can't handle the disaster - the mess it makes and the clutter from all these clothes.

"Control" comes from within....it comes everytime I say "yes" or "no" to something.

Its time to start saying "no" to new clothes....and saying "yes" to being content with what I have. Its time to take back control of my house from the clutter - starting with the clothes (and then moving onto the books - but that is another story).

I have to admit - I'm scared. Can I really do it - can I keep my clothes closet under control?

I think maybe I'm finally ready.....because I'm realizing the truth about control...that it isn't about what you do or don't have externally - its about who you are inside.


----------



## TinysMom

Don't have a photo for this - but R.I.P. Schioppi - Nyx's son that we thought was a doe for the longest time....he was ill for a few days and wasn't eating well - we just couldn't seem to pull him through cause he gave up.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry for the loss of Schioppi. Hugs from Karen, I and the herd.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Glad to have caught up with your 2011 Blog. I'm sorry to hear about Bullet and Schioppi. 

I am so with you on wanting to get rid of some clutter. The past 3 months I have donated more things to Goodwill than I have for the past 5 years combined. Best of luck!! Keep us updated on how your Quest for Order is progressing.

You asked some questions about my new job...I put my answer on the Wabbitherd blog, so check it out when you have a minute


----------



## TinysMom

Is it just me - or is it hard to believe that its FEBRUARY already? WOW. Where did the time go?

Things are going ok here - sorta. Today is a sad day - its the third anniversary of Tiny's "Graduation" day of crossing over the bridge. I miss him so much - I updated his thread with some thoughts. As I posted there - I also have some stories to add to Tiny's adventures now that he's crossed the bridge. I'll finish Miss Bea's story...then tell Sophia's (I have such peace now about her passing since I had a dream about her last night). I even have a love story about Schioppi.

This morning I woke up in tears thinking about Tiny - but then I realized - I have someone here - in bed - beside me - that needs and wants my love. So I reached over and petted Zeus and loved on him and felt his teeth purrs while I petted him. He's definitely my bedroom bunny and a heart bunny and in a few days we'll be celebrating his third "Gotcha" day. So I can focus on the grief....or the happiness.

I'm choosing the happiness.

Things are going well with the rabbits (knock on wood). Jar Jar still has some abscesses....but he's such a sweetie. I take him out and hold him sometimes and he loves to give me kisses on my neck while I pet him. 

Ellie Mae, his sister is quite the handful. She reminds me of Nyx when Nyx was younger - ALWAYS getting into trouble and thinking she can do whatever she wants. I think she drives Nyx up the wall.

Today I came home from the store with carrots for the bunnies (to celebrate Tiny's life with)....and of course Nyx's daughter Thunder smelled them in the grocery bag I'd put on the floor. After that - Nyx was NOT going to wait for suppertime - she got some of the girls to climb all over me as I sat on the floor - and of course they got some carrots. Nyx insisted she didn't get enough...and tried to talk me into more (she would've liked the WHOLE BAG)...but I told her that she could have more later.

I'm really starting to enjoy being a "stay at home" homemaker. I've not been able to accomplish everything I'd like...but I'm doing better than I did before.

Oh - we had a few snowflakes today and its barely supposed to get above freezing....SO...I made a triple batch of chili in the crockpot. I can hardly wait to eat some - I may take some out into a bowl in a few minutes and microwave it since its not all hot yet. But with this cold weather (we've even had rolling power outages due to people using so much electricity to heat their homes, etc)...the chili just seems so nice. Of course I had to get LOTS of hot chocolate mix too.

Its kinda funny - two days ago our high was 80 I think....then yesterday and today its been low - and tomorrow its low and then on Saturday it goes back up to 66. At least our chli should be gone by then and we'll go back to less heavy, hot foods.

Well, I guess that's all for now - I'll try to write more often.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Tell Nyx, daddy Titan says behave.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Go, Nyx, Go! :biggrin2:
:rainbow: We miss you too, Tiny. It's good that your Mama tells us all of your adventures at the Bridge.


----------



## Nela

Everything alright there?


----------



## Nyx

Hello humans.

Mom is busy right now and I decided that it was time you heard about our family from the RIGHT perspective - a BUNNY'S perspective. 

It all started when Connor and his friends decided to give a 21 thump salute to Dallas last week. I read that and decided that perhaps us bunnies should become more active too. The girls and I in the herd lined up to do a 21 thump salute also - but then Ellie Mae tried to butt in - and then the bucks heard us arguing and they started thumping. I think we did a 121 thump salute (if not more) and then the hollands refused to cooperate by holding their ears up and sitting still - instead - they decided to BINKY in their cages. 

Honestly...how a herd matron keeps it all together without losing her temper is beyond me. Sometimes I could just pound my head against the wall...but I can't risk the girls seeing that.

So a bit more about me - well - about us too. 

Those of us flemish girls who can get along...are allowed to be free-roaming in a certain area. Unfortunately, Cindy's daughters (holland lops - Portia & Dotty) joined us because they were fighting in their weaning cage and Robin let them play...and they've never really been caged again (not for long). Sometimes Cindy gets playtime with us too - along with Angel and others. 

I am the herd matron of all the girls who run free. This means - I give out the daily assignments to the girls for what they're supposed to do. You see - we have to pay attention to all the bucks in the cages by chinning their cages and grooming them if they stick their noses out...and laying beside their cages and flattering them. You never know when mom is gonna allow us to breed - so we need to keep the bucks happy. Right now the bucks that are on the floor in cages are Hermes (white flemish giant), Dallas & Austin (Cali bucks), Mr. Bubbles, Sam and Dean (half-flemish bucks) and Brady Hawkes (english lop). The other bucks that sometimes switch places with them are Mercury (aka "Puppy" aka "Herd Buck"), Big Jake, Dukey, Rudy, SchiBro, Adam (Sam & Dean's brother) and Jar Jar Binks (e-lop). 

I probably should keep a chart of what girl gets what buck and how often....but I try to keep everything straightened out in my head. I do tend to let Thunder, my daughter and the Assistant Matron - have first choice in her buck to tend to that day IF she did all of her work the day before. I try to assign Ellie Mae somewhere that the other girls won't mind. Harmony's daughters are the youngest and they're just happy that they can play free - so they're pretty obedient to me. I do worry about one of them - I suspect she has hopes of being Matron some day and I have to keep my eyes off her.

I usually have to assign one doe the job of keeping the lops in line. Let's face it - those lops are troublemakers and since they're so little - they're pretty darn fast too. It can be hard getting a nip in before they've dashed off and hidden somewhere.

Then there is the assignment of "watching the back door" to notify everyone when we can be out on the porch. Whoever gets this job usually has to be the last one in at night and make mama chase them around the porch...so several girls like to ask for that job.

Then there is the "food monitor" job. This doe has to go hunt down where mom has hidden the food this time - and then try to get the bag open. Ellie Mae does an exceptionally good job at this - so we frequently give it to her - unless she's in a "time-out" cage for opening a bag earlier that day.

Along with all this - I serve as head mediator with the cats and dogs. The dogs really take it personally when one of the lop girls jumps on them while they're napping - and sometimes Harmony's girls like to do this also. Usually I have to take the girl aside and discipline her by laying on top of her till she agrees to go and apologize. Ok - sometimes I'll lay on them a bit longer and pretend I didn't hear them agree....just cause they frustrate me so much.

Some of you are probably reading all this and going, "Nyx...why would you ever take on the job of matron? What do you get out of it?"

Well...I get the right to demand groomings whenever I want. I get the right to choose my own jobs. I get first dibs at the food bowl (even though I have to nip a few butts to remind the girls of that). The bucks ALL love me cause I make sure they get daily attention. And best of all - I even get to lead the revolts when mom brings out the medicine like ivermectin and stuff.

I'll tell you - when Sophia was alive - I don't know how she did it all. She tried to prepare me for the fact that it would be a big responsibility but she made it look so easy - and fun. She was also very easy to get along with and she usually let the girls pick their own jobs. Unfortunately - this meant that some bucks had three does paying attention to them - while others got neglected. 

So in a way - I think I do things better.

One thing I'm doing differently is allowing Thunder to be herd matron for two hours per day - and three hours per day on the weekends. This allows me to get some rest and to train her in how to lead. I will say that she has potential - but she needs more self-confidence - she just isn't good at nipping the girls in the butt to make them behave.

I am also currently looking over the does to see who should be next in training. Once a week I try to have a conference with each doe individually - to see how she's doing - if she's wanting to breed (still trying to figure out how to get those cag doors open) - who she likes - and stuff like that. I have a couple of potential "trainees" that I'm considering. I am going to make my decision by Easter - it will be nice in the long run - but first I'll have several weeks of training to do - including teaching them the right nips for making girls move, etc. 

Oooh - I have to go. That mom....she just let "Princess" Athena (aka "FATBUTT") out of her cage to have some playtime on the floor. IF the girls accept Athena...she may try to take over as herd matron since she's older than me. It looks like Thunder just hopped by her without taking her on....looks like I have more training to do with that daughter of mine.

In addition - mom brought out Meatball - the sister to Sam, Dean & Adam. Great...now two new rivals for attention.

Gotta go - got nipping to do.

But at least you've heard about life here - as it really happens.

Nyx


----------



## Nela

Hehehe thank you Nyx for that perspective. I'm glad to hear all is well there It all sure seems to keep you quite busy. :biggrin2:Say hello to the human matron for me when you can


----------



## TinysMom

Just a brief note - maybe more later.

BUT...I need someone to help me tell myself "no"....I can't get these two girls off my mind...

Susan and Sheila - Magic Happens Rabbit Rescue

Sheila & Susan (has a different pic)


----------



## JadeIcing

No, you have a very good mix right now. Also not sure such a long trip for a bunny like that would be so good. While she may adapt to things a trip like that can be stressful.


----------



## TinysMom

It is GORGEOUS outside today - well - its cloudy - but the temperature is sorta cool and yet not cold. I have Harmony out in the dog kennel in the grass and Athena is in the pen on the porch. I love watching the girls because they're so happy to be out in the fresh air.

I am wondering - which do you think is better (as I rotate the animals outside during cool days) - for them to have time outside 2 hours at a time - every second or third day - or one super long stretch (4-6 hours) once a week? 

I need to make a list of the bunnies and come up with a rotation schedule. Hopefully it won't start getting really hot until May or June.


----------



## Boz

yay for nice weather! It's really windy here today! Sunny though.

Hmm I think maybe 2 hours at a time. At least, if I was a bunny I'd like to be out more often for shorter times then one long time.


----------



## TinysMom

Sounds crazy...but I'm putting this here in my blog now so I can find it later when I need a laugh (other than the "Son of a...." comment).

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eFBQfQU-n0]Dean Winchester (Supernatural) & Sword in the Stone[/ame]


----------



## Nyx

Well hello again humans. The girls and I thought it might be nice if I updated y'all on some things around here. I know that what is important to us might not be important to y'all.....but still yet - there might be some bunnies who read mom's blog when they get bored enough.

Let's see....where to start...

Well first of all - I may have to demote Thunder from Assistant Head Matron. I don't know for sure yet if I'll have to do so - BUT - she disobeyed orders (that always looks bad...doesn't it) and she may wind up having another job - that of "mama".

It goes like this.....Brady Hawkes was outside in the brass pen - but on our porch. Mama made sure it was fixed so Brady couldn't get out and so girls couldn't get in. 

She didn't count on Thunder CLIMBING the pen....

I've had a talk with Thunder and she's currently on probation and I'm keeping an eye on her (so is mom). 

I'm FURIOUS with her....diluting our regal flemish lines with an E-LOP??? I mean....come on....how desperate was she?

To top things off - she was assigned flirting duty that day with Hermes....and she so totally neglected him (the other girls told me - Hermes didn't file a complaint cause he said he was sleeping all afternoon).

I've told her that IF she has babies - she better make sure their ears don't lop or she's in BIG BIG trouble. 

Then again - I am gonna be like mama and hope she doesn't have babies. (Mama said we'll know by March 17th).

So that's my first bit of news. I'm currently interviewing for another assistant matron. I'm seriously leaning towards appointing one of Harmony's girls....even though she's one of the two youngest. 

Speaking of babies - mama brought home THREE of them today from the feed store.

Let me tell you - I got one whiff of them and I was quite perturbed. I kept trying to knock over the box so I could look inside at them. 

Mom did reassure us that the babies don't need any nursing - so all the girls breathed a sigh of relief. In fact, we don't even have any additional responsibilities for caring for them - mom and Robin are going to do it all (Robin mostly so mom doesn't get too attached). 

After seeing them - I gotta admit that they're cute. But I wonder - how could a mama let her babies go at such a young age? What type of person would take them away from the mama? I'm really feeling sorry for that mama tonight.....she must be lonely.

Oh - and there have been some changes in the cage arrangements. Rudy and Dukey are now in bottom cages and Brady Hawkes and Athena have moved up to upper cages. Athena is very pleased because it makes her feel like she's on a throne being up so high. Me? I've offered to crown her if royalty is that important to her.

Mama won't let me near Athena now.

I don't remember - did y'all know about Ellie Mae having wry neck (Head tilt)? Mama noticed it about 10 days ago and started her on medication. She's still tilted (which is hilarious if you ask me) - but she's running around and playing and doesn't seem to be in any pain. Sometimes she isn't tilted very much - if she gets tired - she's a bit more tilted. What is hilarious though - is seeing her head tilted when she has both ears slung to one side of her head....it makes it look like her ears weigh a lot!!! I told her she needed to learn to make them stand up.

Oh - and we have a new addition to our herd. I think y'all might know the story of how over a year ago Mercury (herd buck) followed dad into the office while dad was watering and some girls were out playing (only dad didn't know it). Mercury was only in there a few minutes - but 31 days later - Meatloaf had babies. Those babies (half flemish) are Sam, Dean, Adam & their sister Meatball. (The rest of the litter got adopted out). 

Well, Meatball has been caged in the office but very unhappy. She doesn't get along well with the lionheads....which is why she was caged (she also didn't get along with us when she was younger and more..... hot headed). But now - we've decided to MAYBE let her join us. So far she's passed the "chase the holland lops" test and the "Chase Roxie away" test and the "Guard the porch" test. She has three days to finish learning before she has to pass the "flirt with buck" test with all the bucks (ShiBro has already passed her for his portion but Dean and Sam say she flirts "like a sister" and not like a "flirt" (BUCKS! Can't live with them...don't want to live without them)) and the "Groom fellow does" test. Once she passes those....she's "in". HOWEVER, since she's only half-flemish, I don't think I'm willing to consider her for assistant matron - at least not at this time (after all - then I'd have to consider Ellie Mae too).

Well, I better go. Rudy is trying to overturn his litterbox to get my attention. It seems like he has some complaints about his current assignments for flirt duty and he has a special request. (I've been told he's sweet on Ellie Mae - but I try to not allow cross-breed relationships if I can help it).

I'll try to write more in a few days.....till then...don't forget .... bunnies need craisins and carrots as well as pets and photo shoots!

Nyx


----------



## TinysMom

The babies I'm fostering...
























and....

ANGEL!


----------



## irishbunny

Awww look at them, they are so small and cute! Makes me miss having babies around


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Thanks Nyx for udating us all. Its been awhile so it took some time catching up.

Mom, Dad and little bro Handsome say hi!


----------



## Nela

So...

What are their names?

*Scampers off*


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> So...
> 
> *What are their names?*
> 
> *Scampers off*


Still - #1, #2 & #3.....


----------



## Nela

Guess you are doing well so far then. How is the lil one's eye doing?


----------



## ChocolateBunny

Nice blog, More pics though!!:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*ChocolateBunny wrote: *


> Nice blog, More pics though!!:biggrin2:


They say a picture is worth a thousand words....


[align=center]











and can you guess who this is?











I'll give you a hint...
















and for a final clue..






[/align]


----------



## Boz

Omg I love your flemie!! I am not sure who he is but he is absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## TinysMom

*Boz wrote: *


> Omg I love your flemie!! I am not sure who he is but he is absolutely adorable!!!


His name is "Duke" after John Wayne....but is usually called "Dukey". His mama is Athena and his dad is Big Jake. He was raised by hand from about 9 days old.


----------



## TinysMom

Now for an update on the babies - who I am guessing will be HUGE considering how much they're growing (and how much they eat....man....I thought flemmies at a lot but these babies are hungry ALL the time - and of course I keep refilling their food and hay and stuff).

Look at the size of their back feet!

Oh - they are still named #1, 2, 3 but if you want to be creative I guess you could call them uno, dos, tres...


----------



## Nela

Can I have him? :inlove:They are gorgeous. I just love big feet.


----------



## Nyx

Hello again humans. I noticed its been almost a week since I updated you last - so I thought I'd better drop in and post. (Its another one of my "herd matron" duties since I have to report weekly to the rabbit "overlookers' society" on how our humans treat us.

First of all - Thunder is offically on unpaid leave as assistant matron. All she's been doing is hiding and laying around sleeping and getting fatter. She refuses to do her flirting duties (she says she'd rather neuter a buck right now than flirt with them) and she refuses to do her assistant matron duties.

Mercury(her dad) says I'm being overly upset with her. He keeps reminding me of things I did when I was her age. I really thumped him off good when I said, "Who asked you to butt in you big....brat". The other bucks laughed and he shut up. 

Good thing - just cause he's her father doesn't mean he knows what is best for our herd. 

BUCKS. Can't live with them...but don't quite wanna live without them....know what I mean?

Anyway - back to Thunder...

When she and I had our "discussion" - she thumped me off and threatened a "showdown" in 8-10 weeks when she'd have "little minions" on her side. She said that there'd be a vote - like on "Survivor".

I reminded her that our herd is NOT a democracy - it is a dictatorship - and a benevolent one at that.

I accused her of faking a pregnancy - then mom palpated her and said, "oh no....I think she's pregnant with several babies."

HA! 

I had 13 babies (only 8 survived). I doubt she'll have any....I still say she's faking it.

The other girls are whispering when I'm not around but I've heard about their whispers. They're talking about who should be assistant matron and if someone should OVERTHROW me.

I threatened to put drugs in their Nescafe. Mind you...I don't know what Nescafe is...or what drugs are. But mom was laughing about the comment from the internet...so I thought I'd use it.

They just binkied off.

Just let them try to take me....I'll show them who is the boss of this herd.

Mom has been taking pictures the last few days. She keeps trying to get one of me but I just keep staying out of her sight when she had the camera out. Besides- I'm so mad now - I think my frown would kill the camera.

On the up side...at least the bucks seem fairly happy. I've been "in the mood" to spend more time with them and flirting with them through the bars. In fact - one day this weekend I gave the other girls the WHOLE day off and spent my day going around from cage to cage and chinning the cages and telling the bucks just how much I liked them....and how I wish they could come out to play. I couldn't believe how attractive the bucks suddenly seemed to me. I mean....I hadn't thought about having a date in ages. (Maybe I just wanted to show Thunder I could get a buck as easily as she could? Naw...wouldn't be that).

Well- I best go - supper is made up and it has oatmeal in it tonight.

I've noticed that mom is putting down food in a special place for Thunder....so I'm gonna follow her and see if it is any different from ours.

BTW- anyone know how we can keep Thunder from digging IN THE BATHTUB? She'll go in and dig for half an hour at a time. 

It doesn't bother us - but mom says that the sound of bunny claws on porcelain drives her up the wall.

Till later....

Nyx


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Peg, Duke is Beautiful. How big is he. He looks GINOURMUS (BIG).

I'm in Love with him.:inlove::big kiss::heartbeat::hearts:inlove::big kiss::heartbeat:

How much does he weigh?

Susan


----------



## TinysMom

We just weighed him for you - he's 12.1 pounds. He will be one at the end of July so he isn't done growing yet by any means.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we weighed three bunnies a few minutes ago.

Athena is the smallest at 14.4 pounds.
Nyx is next at 15 pounds.
Harmony is the biggest at 16.7 pounds.

(We think Nyx is smaller because she is much more active since she runs free).

Ali - you'd recognize Harmony by her face - but she's about twice the size she was when you watched her for me...


----------



## TinysMom

According to my darling husband....

What do you call a cross of a flemmie and an e-lop?

A Flea-lop of course!!!


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Oh all those grey buns make me miss Storm so much but time around this house has barely been for the cat and dog anymore and storm is with a good friend. 

Man Peg I miss talking to you been so busy life will slow down over the new few months but with Makenzie on the way not for long. Maybe when she is five or six I can get one of those big love bugs. 

Glad to see things going well.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, Nyx is pacing back and forth in front of the computer - I suspect she's going to try to get on in a bit to share some things. I can't believe that doe - getting on here as if she was human and posting in MY blog. Still yet...she is my girl.

But I wanted to share some exciting news that Art told me today. It seems like sometime between now and July 15th, Flight Safety (the company he works for) will be bringing someone down to work with Art and the two of them will move at least two simulators to a different location (taking them apart and then reassembling them). During this time Art will be working 12 hours shifts (8 am to 8 pm) and possibly weekends also.

That means he'll be getting at least 20 hours of overtime (possibly as much as 40 hours of overtime) per week....which means about $900 (pre-taxes) of overtime pay at least per week.

We're not sure how long it will take....probably anywhere from 4-6 weeks I'm guessing...but I could be wrong.

I am so excited because we're either going to pay off the van (or pay most of it off) or make extra payments on the house...after we get our emergency fund re-established.

And to think...I was counting down till October when he gets his next raise...almost $8 per hour!

I know I'm bragging but it is so nice to see good things happening to Art...he worked for so long in the military as an enlisted guy and was so under-appreciated. Now to see him in a job he loves with really good pay- its just so neat.

(Now if I can learn to manage the budget better!!)


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad for you and Art! That is great that things are going good for your two. I hope the hours won't be too rough on Art.

What great pictures, how do you deal with all the cuteness?

Nyx this is mom,if they try a coup, call.Your dad, little bro Handsomeand I will hop the first flight to Texas to help you put down any rebellion!.


----------



## Nyx

FINALLY *mom leaves the computer alone!!

Its been a long couple of days and I have so many updates I want to share.

First of all - Thunder has been reinstated as Assitant Matron. She has "reduced" duties due to her "condition". She and I had a talk....well....let me start at the beginning.

Mom came outside the other night and sat on the porch with me. We were going to have a "mom & matron" conference and she brought an apple for us to share as we discussed the current situation.

By the time we were done with the apple - there were five flemish and one holland lop trying to eat off the apple (everyone got some). I got the most - of course...and I was feeling much better between the apple in my stomach and the pets mom had given me.

Thunder started grooming me (I still had apple juice on my chin - it was a VERY juicy apple) and as she groomed me - she apologized for her attitude the other day. She said that its horrible lately how she'll feel ok for a while and then suddenly feel a rage come over her for a bit and she wants to bite everyone and thump them off. She said she can't get over it - she'll be fine one minute- angry the next and an hour or so later - its like shes over it. She said she wants to hide all the time too because she feels big ... and grumpy...and she's tired of hearing the girls whisper behind her back.

By the time she apologized to me, mom had already helped me realize that part of the reason I was so upset with Thunder - was because I didn't know how I was going to tell my mom and dad that my daughter was having e-lop mixes! I also explained to her that it is hard enough in this world to be a purebred bunny....but to be a mixed breed bunny (or couple) makes things so much harder. 

Anyway - the talk was good for us (mom later said that was why she brought the apple over) and we worked out a few things. Until she goes on "maternal leave" she will act as assistant matron but with no flirting duties. Instead, she will do quality control checks to see if the bucks are happy with the does and she'll do food patrol to make sure the food gets out to everyone (after she's had a chance to eat).

I also pulled the other flemish does aside and had a chat with them. I explained that sometimes a doe will make a mistake and hook up with the wrong guy or for the wrong reasons. I explained that no matter whether the babies had ears that lop or ears that are up ears...we will LOVE those babies and accept them and love on them once they get playtime. The girls complained some and griped that I wouldn't take the same attitude if THEY were the ones who got pregnant - but I reminded them that we are a herd and we stay together and support one another and that Thunder needs our support during this time.

Once the does had scattered - I talked to the bucks and explained the situation to them. Needless to say - the flemish bucks were VERY VERY upset that they did not get to breed with Thunder and they offered to take Brady Hawkes out back and beat him up. But I explained that Brady wasn't totally at fault...and reminded them that we are a herd....so we will support Thunder and not laugh at her or the babies.

I still heard snickers after I hopped away. I suspect it was because dad was saying "Flemmie X e-lop cross = flee-lop" or "flea-lop".

In addition - when I talked to the bucks - both Rudy and Dukey made a recommendation for an assistant to the assistant herd matron. They recommend Cindy's daughter "Dotty". 

I explained that I wasn't prepared to give a lop the responsibilities of a herd matron and that it should be the role of a flemish giant because we are more gentle and patient.

But Dukey was quite insistent - to the point that he sat up and periscoped for over 10 minutes while he argued his point.

It seems like Dotty has been spending several hours per day between their two cages. She chins one cage for 10 minutes and then chins the other cage for 10 minutes. She lays by Dukey a lot - but will also lay by Rudy if he says he'd like some attention. Both boys said she gives good groomings too....and is very patient with them as they try to tell her where to groom on their noses and cheeks.

I had a talk with Dotty. She has no desire for power...she just likes those two boys. She said she would consider being "lop herd matron" if I wanted to give her that role....but the holland lop bucks are up too high for her to flirt with right now. We decided to table the discussion for now and come back to it later.

Dukey is quite excited though - it is the first time one of his suggestions has come up for SERIOUS consideration. 

Finally - everyone here is all excited and I'm trying to help them see reason. It seems like next weekend mom is going to have a "tattoo and weighing" party. Those bunnies that are in show condition will get weighed and if they weigh enough - they'll get tattooed for the state show in April. (Mom has to send in the registration by March 22nd). 

Harmony is definitely going and I think Athena is too. I've already told mom - don't expect to tatto ANYTHING in my ear....I will kick and fight. I've tried telling the girls that it hurts to get a tattoo.

But Harmony's girls are bound and determined that they want to go see what a "show" is. Cindy keeps talking about how she got to talk to all these cute bucks from all over Texas....and how much fun it was (that's where she met mom). She also brags a lot that she has two "best of breeds" for the holland lop from another show she went to.

So the girls are scarfing down all the food and hay that they can so they'll weigh enough to be able to go. One of Harmony's girls wants to beat out her mama - but honestly - there is NO WAY she can do that. Let's face it - Harmony is almost 17 pounds....and if I do say so myself...she is in very nice shape.

Of course -it didn't help that mama said that the show rabbits were gonna be having their food supplemented with other stuff...like wheat germ (to make their fur shiny) and other stuff.

I don't care. My fur is just fine for me.

Besides....my grandbabies will be almost a month old by then...a good age to get to know them and watch them play.

So that is an update here from the rabbitry. 

Oh - and rumor has it that we have a new rabbit coming in tomorrow...but he (yep - a buck) might live in the office. We'll have pictures once he gets here...if all works out. I understand he's....white. (Like Zeus - my nemesis). 

One last thing - why is it that when a gal is starting to show that she's having babies - humans keep wanting to pat her tummy?

Sheesh...its enough to drive Thunder crazy.

No wonder she keeps digging in the bathtub and threatening to have her kids in there!
*


----------



## TinysMom

In March of 2008, Zin (GoinBacktoCali) went to the TSC in her area after Easter and found a rabbit that she HAD to take home. The rabbit had a broken leg and she took him home and got him back to health. She wound up naming him Ske-doosh and he became a heart bunny.

The problem was...I fell in love with him too. In her thread about him - I joked about him coming here....but as it turns out - I was right.....He WAS destined to come here...just now - not way back then.

Here are pictures of Ske-doosh the day she brought him home from TSC...

[align=center]




















[/align] 
And here are some photos of him after he healed up and was playing outside one day a couple of months later.

[align=center]
















































































[align=left]I can't share current photos because he is currently somewhere between San Antonio and here....in the van with Art & Robin.

But I'm so excited...I just HAD to share!

[align=center]*
HAPPY GOTCHA DAY SKE-DOOSH!!!!!
*[/align] [/align] [/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Congratulations!


----------



## TinysMom

I've had some folks mention that they would love to see a current photo of Ske-doosh and I promise I'll take one later this week. While he's very social - he's also a bit skittish and had a LONG day yesterday and I'd like to give him some time to feel better so I can capture his personality better.

We did have something funny happen today though that I have to share.

Angel has many nicknames. Angel-cakes, Angel patty-cakes, Angel pudding pie, Angel bumpkins, etc. etc. etc. 

Art said today that he always thought the name Angel was for "Angel of Mercy" but after having to break up another session of her attacking and chasing the dogs...he says her name is for "Avenging Angel".

So he decided to pick her up and put her in her cage.

Mind you - Angel has a VERY nice and pretty darn expensive (for us) cage. Here is what I bought her last year shortly after we got her...

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Other than the fact she loves to be out and play sometimes and get cuddles (yes - she loves it when I chin her and hold her) - she likes her cage.

But Art thought he'd leave the door open so that when she calmed down - she could get back out.

I don't think he expected this to happen...

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]At first she wouldn't even look at me when she saw the camera (and she is usually great for the camera).

I did finally get her to look at me...sorta

[/align][align=center]





and her response when I asked her how she was feeling about sharing her cage???






I think if she wouldn't have been so embarrassed at the photo - she probably would have stuck out her tongue.
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Although I did not sleep at all last night (sour stomach) - this morning was a really good morning and while I don't have any pictures - I want to blog about it so I will remember it.

It was a gorgeous morning out and I took three of my bucks (one at a time) outside to play in the front porch area which also has a section of dirt/plants, etc. for them to play on. You can sorta understand it from these two photos:

[align=center]










[/align][align=left]Jar Jar has been fighting bad abscesses in his dewlap for weeks now - and he's so often used to me picking him up to treat him - that I wanted him to have some fun times too....so he was the first one to go out. He's already had playtimes there three times - so he knew a bit about what to expect. Much of his time was spent flicking me off as he hopped around (boy he has HUGE feet). He'd go near the fence and I'd say "No Jar Jar" and he'd come hopping back. He was so good - I was so proud of him. After about half an hour or so - he settled down and I could see he was done playing - so I petted him for a bit and then brought him back in.

Brady Hawkes (my tort e-lop buck) was next. He'd never been in the front porch area and he really had fun exploring for the first time. It was fun to watch him hop around and play. He chinned lots of things and checked out the fence - but I'd say "No Brady" and he'd come back to me after thinking about it for a bit. (Now if my dogs would learn to be as obedient...and the cat? HA!!!).

Finally - I brought out "Mercury" aka "Merc-puppy". For those who don't know - when Mercury was young and would have his playtimes (with the does locked up) - he'd follow us around like a little puppy. (Once he followed Art into the office where some girls were having playtime and Art didn't notice it .... till about 5 minutes later (which was too late for Meatloaf!)). He just loves people. I think watching him was almost the most fun - partly because he's been so special to me for so long now and because I am realizing that he's not my "little boy" anymore. He was the youngest of my first four flemish giants that I bought for breeding....and he's just matured into an awesome rabbit that I can't imagine ever sharing with anyone else. I am thinking that tomorrow I may take him out again and get some photos with him. He was chinning individual pieces of grass - and he even started digging (something the other two didn't do). Shortly before he went outside - I weighed him. I was somewhat disappointed because he is 14.9 pounds and I've been toying with going to the state show in April. I knew he was looking so much better and had grown - but I honestly thought he weighed more. Yet - as I watched him play - I realized a couple of things.

I realized I'd rather have him slightly smaller because it might mean he will live longer and have less stress on his heart. I also realized.....I don't know that I really WANT to go to the show (at least not to show). 

I've come to realize that for me - breeding isn't about the showing and it isn't about the "getting them to breed standard". Breeding for me - is about being able to provide people with a rabbit that will enhance their life in some way. 

I really do miss breeding - a lot. I didn't realize how much until I talked to a fellow breeder who also "retired" from breeding. Last week she mentioned she was trying to decide who to breed and I was like "but you're out of breeding". She said, "Yes and no. I breed just enough to have fun with it - three or four litters at a time a couple of times per year. But I don't breed to sell show rabbits or to sell to breeders....".

I realized...she's doing what I would want to do if I was going to go back into breeding.

I've been thinking about that a lot - and I've been thinking about mistakes I've made as a breeder. Having these foster babies here has really REALLY helped me a lot. You probably think it is because I have babies around to play with - right? Well...that's nice. But you'd be wrong.

You see - these three little ones are adorable. I love watching them...right now one is binkying in the cage. BUT....I will probably take them back to the feed store next week (I thought about doing it this week but decided to wait one more week). They're now old enough and big enough and socialized enough that they should be ok for whoever gets them. (We even think #1's eye is healing). 

The reason they've been so good for me - is that they've taught me that I can love on them and love them...but not have them be "mine". I realize that is something I've done wrong - I've always looked on our litters as "mine" and that is part of why its been so hard to let them go. Also - there were other things I would do differently so it would be easier to let them go.

What I'm sharing here - I haven't even shared with Art yet - mainly because I'm mulling it over - praying about it - thinking about it - trying to decide what is best for me and for my family. (In the last 6 weeks or so my numbers have dropped by about 10% due to older does that passed). 

I have had two calls in the last week from people who got my name from the feed store and they were looking for rabbits. I've also had a few emails about flemish giants as pets from people who saw an old ad on hoobly.

I guess what I'm saying/thinking is....I would like to go back into limited breeding....but there are some things I would change.

For one thing - I would like to work with FOUR breeds....but only a trio in three of the breeds. One breed that I already have is hollands - and I would not need to add any rabbits to this. I have enough flemish. 

I would like to bring in two e-lops girls (Ellie Mae has wry neck and even if she recovered...she has already had her body compromised...I'd never breed her). 

I also would like to bring in a trio of Polish. I must admit - I am so in love with this breed - the more I read about them and the more I experience Angel...all I can say is "wow".

(Ok - it would be nice to add in mini-rex...but hey...I have to be careful here).

So why these four breeds and why so many breeds? 

Both of the lops are high-energy breeds and they're a lot of fun and mischievous. In addition - you can't get either breed within 150 miles of here. 

The flemish - well - they're just big babys...like puppies.

In the rabbitry area - I was posting in a thread about lionheads and I kept wanting to say, "Don't get a lionhead for your first rabbit. If you want a 'starter' rabbit...get a Polish". I didn't say it - but I found myself thinking it a lot.

I've also been thinking, "what if I wasn't breeding for show...what if I could just decide to breed Nyx and Dukey together because they're personalities are so hilarious and the babies would probably try to take over the world...". Could you imagine what those babies would be like? (I almost don't dare to think about it).

So I'm asking myself some very hard questions right now....how much do I want to go back into breeding? Can we afford it (you should see our feed bill now)? What would my breeding schedule be like? Could I distance myself enough from the kits to let them go? 

I would love it if instead of selling rabbits to just anyone...the feed store would say, "Here is our contact and you can talk to her about buying a rabbit." It would allow me to talk to people and educate them before they get a rabbit...

I don't know - it is a lot to think about.

But my life right now is...in a different place than it was before. I'm not working outside the home - I'm able to focus on the rabbits and my health and my home. I find the rabbits just bring me so much joy and I'm enjoying taking turns with the bucks and taking them outside and watching them enjoy nature.

On a different note - we could use prayers as we have a LOT of mice and even though we're using catch and release traps - I just saw baby mice today (well - old enough to be getting food on their own). Great! 

Art & I already decided this morning that we're going to take all of the flooring out of the cages this weekend and spray them down with the power washer and stuff...and the litterboxes, etc. (We use dog cages and litter boxes for the flemish). 

Then in a couple of weeks we'll probably take all the cages out and really clean the room too - but for now - we're gonna focus on the cages. (18 months ago we lost something like 20 or more rabbits due to a virus and while most of our lionheads should be immune to it - the flemish weren't really here at that time).

Well - I guess that is it for now.

Lots to think about - pray about - talk to Art about. I think that when/if Thunder delivers...it will help me make up my mind about some things.


[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I wound up doing a breeding tonight. I had to break up one doe from fighting three times - she was attacking all the other does (and she's normally pretty good natured when she doesn't want to breed) - plus she was chasing after the holland lop girls (and one cried).

Now let's hope she doesn't have 13 babies again...

The breeding? Nyx and Dukey.

I am going to do two more breedings tomorrow with other does I think so I'll have back-ups.


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]Jar Jar Binks
[/align] 
[align=left]Tonight was cage cleaning night for some bunnies - they weren't happy...
[/align]

[align=center]




[/align] [align=center]Big Jake
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] [align=center]Harmony
[/align] 
[align=center]




[/align] [align=center]C J "You're NOT getting MY litterbox"
[/align] 
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]




Mercury aka "Puppy"
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I've been hesitant to share photos of Jar Jar Binks because he has a number of abscesses in his dewlap. However, I took him outside today and he was so cute that I HAD to take photos.

As you look at these photos - understand - he is on antibiotics to have the abscesses go away....none of them are in the bone or anything and he doesn't seem to be in any pain as he binkies and plays like normal.

[align=center]




This grass makes my ears itch...





A cute pose? What's that?





Aw come on....no one wants to see my big ears...





A CLOSE-UP????? 
[/align][align=center]As long as I don't have to wear makeup!




Oooh - whats that? A birdie?





I'm really pretty sure the grass is greener out there...





JUMP for joy...




[/align][align=center]TIME TO GO IN ALREADY????? 
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

O.k. Peg just to be fair I am giving you this warning. When Josh gets his own place, that will open his room for more cages. Now if you here some bumping around one night ignore it, it will only beme stealing your Flemmies.

Sounds like you have decided on a breeding strategy similiar to mine. I wouldn't worry about the increase cost of feed, Art doesn't need to eat everyday!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Sounds like you have decided on a breeding strategy similiar to mine. I wouldn't worry about the increase cost of feed, Art doesn't need to eat everyday!


With friends like you - he doesn't need a mother in law!


----------



## TinysMom

Sometimes trying to feed the rabbitry is a challenge because the girls all try to trip me up so the food goes on the floor and they get it.

So I get desperate....I put food down in the strangest of places.

Here's one example of what I mean....

[align=center]









Her brother Rudy is looking on to see what she's got...










By the way - this is one of Harmony's daughters. I love what she is developing into and I love what Rudy is developing into - but he seems to have taken a vow of celibacy....or he decided to give up breeding for Lent or something....
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I was going through old videos and I found this one - many of you have already seen it - some have not.

Millie is the dog that Angel loves to terrorize.


----------



## Nyx

Hello everybunny and slave. It has come to my attention that mom has already told you about my date with Dukey. However - she obviously did not give you ALL of the information because she did not know it at the time.

So here is the truth.

First of all - I admit it- I had been a bit touchy and grumpy lately. I mean .. its springtime...when a girl dreams of dating and having fun.

But I didn't want any babies.

The does would keep suggesting that I tell mom I needed a date - and since I'm herd matron - I would get my choice of bucks.

But we don't need more kids.

Then Cindy (bless her sweet heart) came up with an idea.

First of all - Cindy is our librarian. She finds all the best books for us to shred but some of them she keeps for herself as "food for thought" so she can share things with us.

It turned out that she learned in one book that when the temperature goes up - bucks can go sterile for up to three days or so.

Well...it HAD been getting warmer,....

I asked her what we needed to do and she said that in another book it talked about sterilizing things and they gave them really good cleanings.

So we talked to Dukey and he agreed to be sterile. He spent two hours grooming himself all over so he'd be clean (we even made him do behind his ears twice). Once we were satisfied that he was clean enough to be sterile....I got into action and of course - you know the rest - mom allowed us to have a date.

Now I'm not a doe to breed and tell...but um....yeah....maybe young bucks are better. I mean - we had quite an active romp for a bit and after a while we settled down to snuggle. Sometimes snuggling is such fun after a date. We talked about getting the girls to bring us some alfalfa so we could lay on our backs and have a smoke....but then we thought maybe we'd get a little more exercise.

Only .... we got into a bit of an argument and mom got upset. She opened the door to make me come out and I hid in the back of the cage. I didn't wanna leave Dukey...I just wanted him to agree to try things MY way. 

Mom pulled me out.

We never got to smoke our alfalfa.

I never got to go back in.

After I got taken out - Dotty chased me around for a bit and the girls told me later that although they tried to distract Dotty - she kept watching us from just out of our sight - and crying. She's been sitting by Dukey's cage for days trying to get him to have a date with her - even though he keeps telling her that she's too small.

So a word to all of you does out there reading this .... if you're really wanting a date - wait till the temperatures start going up and then have your buck do a really thorough grooming. He'll be sterile and you can have fun without any babies.

Now what else did I want to share???

Oh....Cindy has been driving Thunder up the wall. She keeps asking her IF she's really pregnant and when she's having babies. Thunder came to me about it - and I told her to ask Cindy WHY she was asking ... and I'd lay somewhere and listen in.

Here is how the talk went.

"So....are you pregnant?"

"Why do you have to know?"

"Cause I need time"

"Time for what?"

"I need time to prepare your bunny shower...there is just so much to do"

"BUNNY WHAT?"

"It was in a human etiquette book. I found chapters fascinating and pulled them out for reference before I turned it over to the herd. 

Humans give other humans a shower when they're gonna have a baby. But its not a shower like a bath...its a shower like a party."

"So why would I want a bunny shower?"

"Because it would be fun! There would be food and games and presents and all sorts of stuff..."

"What in the world do you mean?"

"Well - you start out by inviting your "frenemies..."

"HUH??"

"You want to invite your friends - but also your enemies."

"Why would I want to invite *you*?"

"Oh you silly. Enemies have to come if they're invited and bring the bestest presents so that no one knows they're really an enemy. Its simply really."

"Ok....so what happens?"

"Well, we get together and we play games. I thought we'd play 'Pin the Tail on the Doggy' and blindfold Angel for that one. Then we'd play 'Guess the Number of Babies' and 'Name the babies after famous bunny rabbits' and then we'd have the food."

"Food sounds good"

"Yeah. I've got a list started already - 1/4 cup of crunchies per guest, plus 3 lettuce leaves, 2 baby carrots, and a craisin and a whole banana for everyone too."

"What then?"

"Then you get the presents. You see - we need time to hunt presents for you...things like choicest hay for your nest....and pieces of fabric - and a stinky sock of dad's from under his desk....stuff like that. Maybe even a McDonald's sack. Definitely a phone book for you to shred during labor..."

"And then?"

"Then its over....you get your presents and we're done."

"Why would you want to do this for me? We've never had bunny showers before...and we still make good nests and stuff."

"Yeah....but mom is gonna breed me next month and_* I WANT A BUNNY SHOWER!*_ So I gotta show you girls how its done. Look - here's the food list for my bunny shower. Plus I'm stealing from the bridal shower and gonna have Dukey do a strip tease with one of the santa costumes....and look at this gift list....its ONLY five pages long!!! I want a Schleich toy bunny (but I'll settle for a chicken if I have to) and I want a Gund stuffed bunny and I want these three books from Robin's room because they're 'collector's editions'. But I gotta show you girls how to do a shower up right!"

NYX HERE AGAIN.....I'm so glad that I raised Thunder right and she won't fall for stuff like that. I went ahead and fell asleep and the girls just woke me up to tell me mom was finally off the computer.

Now...what else was I gonna share?

Oh wait...there seems to be a bit of a scuffle going on - let me check.

GRRRRR! I'm back but I have to head back to my herd matron duties.

All the girls are running around with pieces of paper hanging out of their mouths and trying to find the best gifts. Seems like Cindy is going from girl to girl with an invitation in her mouth and if they're coming - they pull off a piece and go start looking for gifts and supplies.

Mom is so gonna kill us when she wakes up in the morning...


----------



## TinysMom

Man....the dogs bark.....I wake up to find pieces of paper all over the floor....the does all hiding......Nyx practically stalking back and forth across the living room.

Do I dare sleep?

I meant to share these photos of Dukey and Dotty - who will NOT be breeding with him - no matter what she says.


----------



## TinysMom

I have to share a short funny story before I head to bed.

A few minutes ago - I was standing in the rabbitry....talking to a rabbit when suddenly - I am like "OWWW!"

Adam Michael - who had always been afraid of me - reached through the bars and BIT MY ELBOW to get my attention.

I called him Adam Michael and several other names (that are used in Supernatural for describing villains).

He was in shock.

Me too.


----------



## TinysMom

*This is Cindy, mom's FAVORITE holland lop. I don't have my own account so I had to wait for mom to go to bed so I could get on here and talk to y'all.

Thunder won't tell me for sure if she's pregnant - but I'm sure she HAS to be pregnant. Mom did a "palpate" exam tonight and then took these pictures while Thunder got her snack.

Since they were really dark - she wasn't gonna share them on here.....but I read her photo manuals before I hid them on her...so I worked the pictures so you humans can see what us bunnies see.*_* 

*_[align=center]















[/align][align=left]*See - she IS pregnant.....isn't she??? I knew it!!!

Now I gotta go find all sorts of stuff so we can give her a shower before she gets caged tomorrow.

Just don't tell Nyx....ok?* 

:big wink:
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> O.k. Peg just to be fair I am giving you this warning. When Josh gets his own place, that will open his room for more cages. Now if you here some bumping around one night ignore it, it will only beme stealing your Flemmies.
> 
> *Sounds like you have decided on a breeding strategy similiar to mine.* I wouldn't worry about the increase cost of feed, Art doesn't need to eat everyday!


Well, I'd been wanting a backup doe for Nyx...but its been a few days (I've been fighting the flu - and losing).

Sometimes breeders choose the timing of the breeding based on their plans.

Sometimes - a breeder gets "lucky" and a doe makes it SOOOO obvious that she wants to breed NOW...that they might change their plans.

I kept hearing noises in the rabbitry. Harmony was running around in her cage - teasing Mercury - trying to not only chin his cage but rub her whole body up against his cage - and running against her cage to the point I think she was trying to move it closer to him.

Guess what I decided?

Here they are after the first breeding...

[align=center]




Harmony in the front - she may look upset..but she's really waiting for him to breed again. She was very very VERY willing to breed - I'm not sure I've ever seen a doe that willing.




She was NOT happy with me being nearby so she sat in the litterbox till I left.[/align][align=center]I know his cage is dirty- he's one of my filthiest bunnies and she was so desperate to breed - I didn't want to take time to clean it first and get him upset with me.




I think they have such beautiful faces....I'm so psyched!!!!
[/align][align=left]Since they weren't happy about the camera - I put it away.

But these are two GORGEOUS rabbits out of two very nice lines. I know I bred them once and there are two from her earlier litter that I'm just super duper impressed with....a doe and a buck.

So I'm pretty excited.

(I'm actually starting to think about maybe holding onto a few of these breedings to go to ARBA Nationals and sell there....not sure. Part of the reason for that is - Dave & Karen (wabbitdad & wabbitmom) live just a few hours away...).


[/align]


----------



## Nela

I CANNOT wait! I so look forward to reading about the new arrivals :biggrin: Can I have a big grey baby? :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

[ame=http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1605260179420&comments]Tsunami video- from Japan[/ame]

I don't know if y'all can access this video from facebook - but WOW....pretty scary and not as tame as what CNN, etc are showing....


----------



## Nela

Hmm the forum is acting really oddly for me so I missed a ton of your posts...

Poor Jar Jar! Man, I knew you were dealing with abscesses but that looks so bad. It must be painful.  I'm glad he's in your capable hands and I wish him a very speedy recovery. I wonder what makes some more susceptible to them... Jen's Chalk is very prone to them as well...:?

Thank you for sharing that video. I have seen many but I had not seen that one. That really brings things home and puts it into perspective. I simply cannot imagine... My heart aches for them.


----------



## TinysMom

Well, I believe that Nyx was beginning to think nobody liked her posts!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You doing great as the herd Matron Nyx, we are proud of you! Mom and Dad. Little brother Handsome says its cool you being in charge of the herd!


----------



## TinysMom

I am now OFFICIALLY on Thunder's "I HATE YOU" list.

She got caged in a mama cage so she could have her litter. She's got lots of a hay, her nestbox, a litter box and a royally ticked-off attitude.

Another doe has me nervous too - I may need to buy rearrange things to give her a cage and nestbox also. I'm keeping an eye on her.


----------



## Nyx

Against her wishes....Thunder has been checked into Labor & Delivery. She's very upset and told me she'd already decided on a place to have her babies. I explained to her that no matter how much hay she put in the bathtub - the humans would still find the babies and that was not the best choice for a nest. I offered to help her find other locations but it looks like mom stepped in....here is Thunder as of a few minutes ago...













Now stop that snickering - its not fun for a mostly free-roam girl to have to be checked into a location like this. At least she got a corner location....but still yet.

As for me - for some reason lately I'm tired a lot...and grumpy and irritable. If I didn't know better I'd think I was....nah...never mind...Dukey did a real good job getting himself all sterile.

Other than that things are sorta on hold here. 

The girls are upset cause mom has decided to not go to the state show....but she is breeding some and she is talking about going to the ARBA National show this fall. She says she isn't going to make the same mistake she did before when she bred like 30 litters for lionhead Nationals (ok...maybe not that much). She says just a few litters and all pet quality flemish will leave here early (weaning age).

Some of the girls are happy - they will get to breed. Others are so-so.

Me? I'm too tired to care.

In fact...think I'll go lay down for a bit.

Oh - and a hi to mom and dad and brother Handsome. I'll send pictures to y'all of my grandbabies later on....


----------



## Nyx

I have so much to share...for instance - mom thinks another doe might be pregnant and has caged her too....

...and the girls are still talking about having a "shower"

It seems like Nyx invited Harmony and Harmony wanted to bring a gift but the only thing she had access to (since she's caged) is whatever she can make.

So she made Thunder a necklace...of poops. Yes - they were all connected (mom had to move them a bit so you could see them cause they were all in one big pile).






I tried telling Thunder that it is the thought that counts.


----------



## TinysMom

Thunder is NOT happy about being caged and waiting to have her babies. In fact- she keeps insisting that she is NOT pregnant.....

I'll let you see for yourself.

[align=center]




Let me out of here...





See - I'm NOT pregnant...just fat...





I WILL find a way out.





Please let me out?




[/align][align=center]I HATE YOU!
[/align]


----------



## Jynxie

D'aww I loved your blog.
Poor Thunder.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Great Blog Peg and Nyx.

You both write so well.

Susan


----------



## wabbitmom12

My Dear Nyx,

I have been so proud to read about your herd matron duties! You are a natural born leader and I am sure you are doing an outstanding job! Certainly the other rabbits will get on your nerves sometimes, or refuse to listen, but that goes with leadership. Keep setting high standards, make your expectations clear, and lead by example.

I looked at the pictures of your daughter Thunder...she is so beautiful...and glowing that pregnancy glow! Can I do you a favor, and ask you to help your Texas mama? Thunder seems to be in a bit of denial about being pregnant. I think maybe she is just a little scared, with this being her first litter and all. But, it's pretty clear that she is going to be a Mamabun very soon! Could you maybe have a little talk with her, and encourage her? Help her not to be so scared, and remind her that YOU will be there to help her with her kits after they are born! And of course you will organize all of the other rabbits, especially the females, to help her with babysitting duties and so forth.

I wonder, do you think she might need some ideas on how to build a really good nest for her babies? Maybe you could give her some really good advice on how to select the best bits of hay, and how to line the nest with her soft tummy fur. 

I think you might want to teach her some breathing exercises to use during labor. It always helps to have a focal point, too. Remind her to keep thinking about her beautiful babies so that she can get through the hardest part of labor.

After her kits are born, Thunder might needs some tips on how to feed her babies, and she will need you to check on her and the babies often, so you can dispense valuable parenting advice.

You are going to be such an excellent Grandmama. After all, you already have a lot of experience in organizing and keeping the herd running smoothly!

Give Thunder a big kiss on the nose for me...and tell her I can't wait to see pictures of her beautiful babies. I predict: She will have 13, big, healthy, adorable kits.

Love, 

Your Indiana Mama ~ Wabbitmom12


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Thunder is NOT happy about being caged and waiting to have her babies.Â  In fact- she keeps insisting that she is NOT pregnant.....
> 
> I'll let you see for yourself.
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me out of here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See - I'm NOT pregnant...just fat...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WILL find a way out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align][align=center]I HATE YOU!
> [/align]




OH MY GOODNESS!! That is one PREGGO DOE! She looks so big! :shock2:


----------



## TinysMom

Seven babies so far and she's still giving birth (and not using her nestbox). 

Almost looks like she's trying to make TWO nests.


----------



## Nyx

Mom took some pictures so I can show off my new grandbabies...

I must admit - while their ears do seem a bit large....they are still cute. After all - they're Thunder's!!!

She did a great job - but she may still have more babies inside and be making a second nest - we can't tell for sure. So for right now - since she had them on the floor of her cage (in a little nest there) - they're in a corner litter box to keep them together and keep her from stepping on them by mistake.

So here they are...


----------



## Nela

Congratulations to all of you :biggrin:

Thos pictures of Thunder sure had me laughing!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ok... Thunder... I want...


----------



## TinysMom

I received this in email today - I thought it was worth sharing....I can especially see Dave and Art probably going back and forth with stuff like this...

[line]English 101 long but true...read to the end...

THIS IS GREAT!!! took a lot of work to put together!!!

You think English is easy???
1) The bandage was wound around the wound.

2) The farm was used to produce produce.

3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.

4) We must polish the Polish furniture.

5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.

6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert.

7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to
present the present.

8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.

9) When shot at, the dove, dove, into the bushes.

10) I did not object to the object.

11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid.

12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.

13) They were too close to the door to close it.

14) The buck does funny things when the does are present.

15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a) sewer line.

16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.

17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail.

18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.

19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.

20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?

Let's face it - English is a crazy language. There is no egg in eggplant,nor ham in hamburger; neither apple nor pine in pineapple. English muffins weren't invented in England or French fries in France. Sweetmeats are candies while sweetbreads, which aren't sweet, are meat. 

We take English for granted. But if we explore its paradoxes, we find that quicksand can work slowly, boxing rings are square and a guinea pig is neither from Guinea nor is it a pig.

And why is it that writers write but fingers don't fing, grocers don't
groce and hammers don't ham? If the plural of tooth is teeth, why isn't the plural of booth, beeth? One goose, 2 geese. So one moose, 2 meese? One index, 2 indices? Doesn't it seem crazy that you can make amends but not one amend? If you have a bunch of odds and ends and get rid of all but one of them, what do you call it?

If teachers taught, why didn't preachers praught? If a vegetarian eats
vegetables what does a humanitarian eat? Sometimes I think all the English speakers should be committed to an asylum for the verbally insane. In what language do people recite at a play and play at a recital? Ship by truck and send cargo by ship? Have noses that run and feet that smell?

How can a slim chance and a fat chance be the same, while a wise man and a wise guy are opposites? You have to marvel at the unique lunacy of a language in which your house can burn up as it burns down, in which you fill in a form by filling it out and in which, an alarm goes off by going on.

English was invented by people not computers and it reflects the creativity of the human race, which, of course, is not a race at all. That is why when the stars are out they are visible but when the lights are out they are invisible.

PS. - Why doesn't 'Buick' rhyme with 'quick' ?

You lovers of the English language might enjoy this.

There is a two-letter word that perhaps has more meanings than any other two-letter word, and that is 'UP'.

It's easy to understand UP , meaning toward the sky or at the top of the list, but when we awaken in the morning, why do we wake UP ? At a meeting, why does a topic come UP ? Why do we speak UP and why are the officers UP for election and why is it UP to the secretary to write UP a report ?

We call UP our friends. And we use it to brighten UP a room, polish UP the silver; we warm UP the leftovers and clean UP the kitchen. We lock UP the house and some guys fix UP the old car. At other times the little word has real special meaning. People stir UP trouble, line UP for tickets, work UP an appetite, and think UP excuses. To be dressed is one thing, but to be dressed UP is special.

And this UP is confusing: A drain must be opened UP because it is stopped UP. We open UP a store in the morning but we close it UP at night.

We seem to be pretty mixed UP about UP ! To be knowledgeable about the
proper uses of UP, look the word UP in the dictionary. In a desk-sized
dictionary, it takes UP almost 1/4th of the page and can add UP to about thirty definitions. If you are UP to it, you might try building UP a list of the many ways UP is used. It will take UP a lot of your time, but if you don't give UP ,you may wind UP with a hundred or more. When it threatens to rain, we say it is clouding UP . When the sun comes out we say it is clearing UP.

When it rains, it wets the earth and often messes things UP.

When it doesn't rain for awhile, things dry UP.

One could go on and on, but I'll wrap it UP, for now my time is UP,
so........it is time to shut UP!

***


----------



## Bassetluv

Nyx wrote:



>



oooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! BABIES!! (*HUGE* babies!!) LOL...they are adorable!


----------



## TinysMom

She still hasn't fed the babies yet we're going to try something this afternoon to help her feed them.

Right now I'm feeling pretty frustrated about several things - the babies are just one of them.

I feel like knocking my head against the wall - like my efforts in some areas are just useless....and I really can't describe my frustration. 

I feel sometimes like I spend time trying to give good help and going over and above what others might expect...only to have others take bad / dangerous advice instead and it just hurts me.

Oh well - I need to move on. I probably shouldn't even say anything here.

But if I take a break from the forum for a bit...just know that I'm still alive (and I'm sure I'll share baby pictures)....but just taking a short break.


----------



## TinysMom

I wanted to do a short update before I head to bed - and then will hopefully get some pictures tomorrow.

First of all - BABIES. Thunder wound up only having the 7 babies. She doesn't seem to get the whole idea of nursing them....today we flipped her and put a baby on her but it couldn't find milk anywhere. So....we fed them formula (a bit) and then left them alone. She still hadn't fed them by 10 pm - so we went ahead and fed them again - this time nice big servings so they had good size tummies. I will try to flip her again tomorrow and use the babies to stimulate her milk to come in.

One of the babies is hilarious - the ears are just...well...I'll have to take a photo and show you. (I sent a photo to some folks w/ my cell phone but it wasn't the best). I think some babies may have longer ears and some babies may have narrower bodies (like an e-lop) but not necessarily together. I'll probably know more in the next few days.

Tomorrow morning (later this morning really) - Art is taking his motorcycle on a trip up to Eric's....just to get out of the house for a bit and go on a long trip. He's pretty excited - he'll be home Sunday afternoon/evening.

Oh - and Art almost had a chance to go to Morocco but it turned out to be the same time as a big project he'll be working on here at Laughlin. So...he's not going. (I'm sorta disappointed for his sake as he would have liked to have gone). Also - his overtime won't work out - instead of working 12 hour shifts - they're bringing the other guy down from San Antonio for a longer period of time and they'll only do 8 hour shifts unless they don't get enough done by a week a two before the deadline...then maybe they'll do overtime.

Sigh! The overtime would have been so nice. Oh well - at least he's getting a nice raise in October!

Speaking of October - I'm thinking VERY seriously of going to ARBA Nationals in Indianapolis this year. I haven't fully decided yet - I need to work the budget to see how much it will be. But...I would so love to go...and Art's pay raise from the month of October would probably pay for a large portion of the trip - if not all of it. 

And finally....speaking of shows....I'm going to Seguin next weekend and bringing home Popcorn from a gal on this forum who was rehoming her....plus I'm seriously thinking of taking some rabbits to get them PET homes. Both Rudy and Mr Bubbles are really nice bucks...and could be show rabbits I think ....but I don't need TWO sons out of Harmony...so I may rehome one. I am also thinking of rehoming SchiBro - Thunder's brother. He's just such a sweetheart and if I could find him a good pet home where he'd get more playtime, etc - he'd love it. Finally - I may rehome (and this is killing me) - Adam - my half flemmie who has become so socialized that he nipped me on the elbow to get treats.

The thought of letting him go is killing me....but what if he could get a good pet home....know what I mean?

I haven't made final decisions yet....but I hope to do so by Sunday and then advertise them on hoobly as being available in Seguin next weekend.

I guess that is all for now.


----------



## TinysMom

Please excuse my wordy post....but since a picture is worth a thousand words...here goes...

[align=center]




Harmony's daughter Melody - trying to convince me that she is NOT pregnant - she just gained weight (I'm now convinced).





Adam - how am I ever gonna let him go? This one will break my heart....I may have to keep him...I don't know.





Harmony - one of my favorites...





I can't get over how big she is now...






I swear - even her ears have grown lately!




She has such a pretty face...





I wonder if she still remembers her time in CT. - I bet she does[/align][align=center]




Best friends don't care if your ears lop or not!





Brady Hawkes & Princess Athena

[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Brady: It's like this Athena...I saw this picture of a beautiful girl named Jenny and I need to figure out how to woo her so she'll come to Texas.....any ideas since you're a girl?[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I wasn't gonna share this - but I guess I will...


----------



## Bassetluv

aaaww...why were you considering not sharing this one, Peg? It's adorable! 

You have the most beautiful bunnies, I swear. (And there's something about Adam...it's in his face...personality plus. He looks like an old soul, very gentle.)


----------



## TinysMom

The floor was really messy and Nyx is in a bad molt...


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Adam sure has you fooled - he just bit my finger....reached through the cage to NIP me while I was looking at another bunny - so he could get me to pet him.

He's a brat....I can't trust him at all - he'll pull my clothes into his cage if he can so I'll pay attention to him.

Mind you - this is the same buck who hid in the back corner of his cage whenever a person walked by.

Its amazing the magic that fruit loops can do....


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> The floor was really messy and Nyx is in a bad molt...



hey...rabbits get floors messy...and they molt. That's what they do!  

Anybody who wants to criticize: They can come and help you for a day and see what's what! (And maybe you will tell them to stand really close to Adam's cage so they can get a "gentle" love nip. :biggrin2: )


----------



## Bassetluv

> The floor was really messy and Nyx is in a bad molt...



lol...I hadn't even noticed! You should see my house sometimes, Peg. Especially the rabbits' room...Anna's pretty tidy (or used to be), but Yofi is the ultimate bunny slob! Bunny balls everywhere in the cage, and scattered here and there over the floor; hay that gets strewn about with the precision of a rabbit on a mission - always done 5 minutes after I've refilled their hay bin; and hair, hair, hair, hair, hair! I've taken pictures of them in that room that I wouldn't dare post in the blog (although I'm sure no one would care about the mess). Even in pics that I've taken after doing some cleaning, the person looking can't really see all of the Kaya/Yofi/Anna hair accumulation that remains. Honestly, one of the reasons I tend to be more of a *keep to myself* person is partly because I get so embarrassed about my house; can't remember the last time I ever invited anyone over. (Don't get me started on my kitchen...I _hate_ doing dishes (pots and pans the most) with a passion.)

I'm glad you did post that photo...always love a great bunny-ear hug shot! 



> Oh Adam sure has you fooled - he just bit my finger....reached through the cage to NIP me while I was looking at another bunny - so he could get me to pet him.
> 
> He's a brat....I can't trust him at all - he'll pull my clothes into his cage if he can so I'll pay attention to him.
> 
> Mind you - this is the same buck who hid in the back corner of his cage whenever a person walked by.
> 
> Its amazing the magic that fruit loops can do....



Well, he has the face of an angel, I think. He's a very handsome little dude! And of course, those are the ones who can get away with the most, too. Certainly sounds like he has that personality plus (with a +++!). Yofi nipped me too the other night...he was absolutely [email protected]#%'ed over having his abscess cleaned repeatedly, and his temper finally got to him. It really wasn't more than a nip, but because it was on a very sensitive area of skin, and because I was wearing just a light shirt, it HURT!

Fruit loops and craisins...bribery of the Bunnay Gods. :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

This is soooo bad. I was working so hard on socializing Adam so that he could be rehomed...and now - I just don't think I can let him go. Every time I think about it - I tear up and almost cry. 

He doesn't get much "out" time - but his cage has a shelf and he can jump up and down and he gets a lot of exercise cause everytime I go in the rabbitry he jumps all around to get my attention....not including the times he sneaks over and grabs my clothes.

Also - after trying to have Thunder feed her babies again - it looks like I may just have to give up and formula feed them.

For those who are wondering...picture 7 "Dukeys".....you know - totally spoiled rotten babies! Right now we're at the 1 cc syringe stage - where they're getting 4-5 cc twice per day. Next stage is the 3 cc syringe stage...then eventually - THE BOTTLE!

So far - all 7 are alive and healthy and one of them (Robin calls it Brownie - its the only one w/ white on it) - is a boy. Actually - another one is a boy too but its hard to tell from the others.

I guess that is it so far - I haven't done any photos today yet...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I think this is a very cute picture. What floor? I hope that Thunder will get to nursing those cute baby's.


----------



## TinysMom

Just fed the babies again a few minutes ago. They've gone from 3 or 4 cc per feeding to 6 or 7 cc already. I think two had 7 cc and the rest had 6 cc - something like that.

They're so cute....four of them are great at eating - three of them haven't yet mastered syringe eating and wear about the same amount of food as they take in. 

One of the black ones has a big "buck head" for the flemish...but long ears too. Sooo funny. 

Well - off to bed again. Right now the babies eat twice a day - and I realized I'm going to have to take them to Seguin with me this next weekend if I still go the night before the show.


----------



## TinysMom

Today I moved Ske-Doosh into the rabbitry - beside CJ.

[align=center]





Mom....you gave me a non-flemish neighbor???[/align][align=center]




He does smell....like he's willing to make me happy. I am ok with that![/align][align=center]




Now I have to chin a new cage....[/align][align=center]




Whaddya mean my ears aren't big enough to be an "honorary flemish"?[/align][align=center]




Well I don't care - I like my ears...



[/align][align=center]Mom...I'm not REALLY upset at you...[/align][align=center]




She's CUTE!!!




But I'm cuter...I'm a flirt!




This doesn't smell like my old cage...
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

Aww he is so adorable! Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - I went online to preorder my supplies from BunnyRabbit.com so I can pick them up in Seguin next weekend - and I couldn't resist adding some toys for the bunnies.

I ordered four of the mobiles and five of the balls...











I'm thinking that Athena and Harmony will definitely get the mobiles...not sure yet who else....(they're $5 each and I'm considering picking up more than just the four)....and the balls....I don't know yet. 

Normally I use "free" stuff for my bunnies - empty oatmeal containers, toilet paper rolls - etc. So we'll see how the non-free stuff goes over.


----------



## Jynxie

I love that mobile.

I also just got a ball like that for Harley, he didn't seem to interested in it though  At least not yet.


----------



## Nyx

Hello every bun...and humans. I know I haven't updated much but I've been very very VERY tired and grumpy lately - and busy with matron duties.

For instance - tonight I had to impose some discipline on a gal. Unlike humans - I don't spank when those in my charge disobey...but I do have to show them the error of their ways. Some matrons will chase and nip a doe. I don't find that nearly as effective as my method...which I'm about to show you.

First of all - Belle Starr was chasing and nipping at Thunder and we believe she was criticizing her for not taking care of her babies.

Now - it is NOT Belle Starr's place to deal with that situation - it is MY place and breeder mom's place. Breeder Mom decided to go ahead and formula feed the babies....so the matter has been dealt with (somewhat - I did chase Thunder for a bit and talk to her about her actions - but the stubborn brat wouldn't listen to me. Sometimes she is so much like her dad Mercury!)

Anyway - I had to show Belle Starr the error of her ways...

Here is what I did...

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]Now it is frequently customary to have a "witness" to the discipline....so I brought Thunder in for that...

[/align][align=center]










[/align][align=left]As you can probably tell from the look on my face - this is not one of the duties that I enjoy a lot. After all - I'm tired and grumpy and having to take time out of my day to teach a doe a lesson just made me even MORE grumpy. 

I laid on her for probably 10 or 15 minutes and waited for her to apologize to Thunder. Once she and Thunder started grooming each other, I stayed on her for another couple of minutes and then moved away. 

Belle Starr is now grooming the other girls in the herd and apologizing to them for her behavior that they observed and telling them that it isn't her place to judge another doe. 

I also told the does that I would do the same thing to Thunder even though she is my daughter....that I do NOT play favorites.

Do you see why sometimes this doe can get grumpy???

Now I'm sure you want to know more about my grandbunnies - right?

Well - breeder mom took about 60 pictures to try and get something good (ha ha) but only came up with a few good shots.

Here they are:

[/align][align=center]






























[/align][align=left]They look really wrinkly in the photos but they're healthier than that - it was just between feedings...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I guess that is all of an update for now - I really need a nap....and more food to eat.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You go girl!

Your grand baby's look great and so do you!


----------



## tristaw.

The pictures are amazing. beautiful bunnies! and the english 101 was awesome. Can I copy it to send to some friends?


----------



## TinysMom

I am the only person I know of who can take three foster babies back to the feed store - and wind upcoming home with SIX adults and two newborns.... 

Details to come later...


----------



## JadeIcing

....


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I am the only person I know of who can take three foster babies back to the feed store - and wind upcoming home with SIX adults and two newborns....
> 
> Details to come later...


So here is the story...

I walk into the feed store with the bunnies in a carrier and Justin goes, "Hey Mrs. Flint...more bunnies? We're overwhelmed right now..."

I tell him I'll go look - and sure enough - there are 6 adult rabbits crammed into some of the cages. Four of them are in one cage - all Californians. Two are does...very very very ready to breed. Two are...BUCKS. I'm guessing the bucks are most likely their brothers based upon the tattoos in their ear.

In the other cage there is a big New Zealand doe - and a smaller red eyed white "baby"....probably 8 weeks old- and then in a temporary holding cage - there is another New Zealand doe.

Great.

In addition - he walks out to me with a small box....with a newborn baby in it. He explains that they found one dead in the cage and this one still alive (when they came in that morning) and he has no idea what to do with it.

In my mind I'm thinking, "Woo hoo - foster doe for the flemish giants - I'll bring home the mama".

Good idea- but mama never pulled fur and I'm having a hard time handling them. We can't tell for sure WHO the mama is.

So I think about it and pray about it and explain to Justin that he probably is going to have two pregnant Californian does on his hands. He asks how long gestation is and when I say 31 days he almost tears up. You can see in his eyes an "oh my God...what am I gonna do?" type of thing.

He's like, "You're a breeder - can you take the rabbits? Any of them? ALL of them??"

I finally decide that I will take the adults since I'm going to Seguin this weekend - and I will try to rehome the Cali bucks and the two New Zealand does. I'll also keep the two Cali does to see if they're pregnant (one is honking so I think she is) and then bring back the babies at 8 weeks if they have any babies.

I also have Robin look around for any more babies - and sure enough - she finds one more live one under the shelving unit beside the cage. So we now have two baby bunnies - 2 possibly pregnant Cali does - 2 Cali bucks...and 2 New Zealand does.

My heart is just struggling with this. I can rehome the two Cali bucks easily - no real attachment there....I already have Dallas and Austin....my two Cali bucks. 

But the New Zealand does and the two Cali does are so pretty....

I need to slap myself (actually - Alicia is good at doing that for me).

I will probably show at last four - or possibly all six of the rabbits at Seguin...it will cost me $36 for the double shows - but if they place well - it may help them find a home.

I will NOT let them go to a commercial breeder. I don't mind someone who breeds meat pens for the shows and then rehomes them as pets.

I'm just sorta feeling overwhelmed right now. I've had to rearrange cages and bunnies and I'm not thrilled with the cage size for a couple of them.

But I tell myself that it is only for a few days....and then they'll have homes of their own.

Oh - and my original fosters - went back! 

Aren't y'all proud of me for that?

Please????


----------



## Jynxie

Wow, you have your hands full!


----------



## JadeIcing

I told you what I think. I also think need better pics of the girls.... You said Fiona right? I have no F... How about Fiona Grace?


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we lost three of the "flee-lops". Brownie is still with us....

The two little newborns are gonna be touch and go for the next 24 hours probably as they don't seem to understand nursing the way we are trying to work with them. We're gonna work with them every 3-4 hours though and see if we can pull them through.

Not much else to say - I hope to take more pictures later but right now - I think I'm emotionally exhausted and just want to cry for a bit...and rest.

More updates later...


----------



## Jynxie

I'm sorry Peg. ):

We all know you were trying to feed them and save them as much as you could. It's hard to keep them all alive when the mother won't produce milk. 

Feel better. 
RIP little guys.

I hope your new fosters make it. Good luck.


----------



## TinysMom

Can my life get ANY more stressful?

One of the Californian does is now nesting....I had to do more cage rearranging....and Robin has suggested that I check the New Zealand does too.

:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead

Hmm....wonder why I have a headache?


----------



## TinysMom

One of the two Cali does (don't ask me which one).

Since one was honking - Robin has been calling them "Honky" and "Tonky".

Uh...yeah. I think they need new names.

Oh wait - NO NAMES. I can't name them cause then I'll want to keep them.


----------



## TinysMom

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Wow, you have your hands full!


Aw thanks.

Yes...my hands are full (as are my cages)- but my heart - and my home - somehow always seems to be empty enough to take one (or six) more when they need a place.

Alicia keeps telling me I should work in rescue - but we don't have a rescue within 180 miles of her.....so it isn't like I can work with anyone - and if I get know as the "rescue lady" - I'll get bombarded even more.

Its hard too cause around here - people just dump their bunnies out in the wild. I want to find a way to educate the community.

Just not with babies...


----------



## TinysMom

Great...I need to head to bed now - but the doe is making her nest on the cage floor BESIDE her nest box.

Oh - I had to move Ske-doosh into Angel's cage so he's beside Brady Hawkes sorta (slightly different level).

The two bucks can't figure out if they want to fight...or flirt through the bars. Brady likes to flirt with everyone....


----------



## Nela

I think you going from breeder to rescuer would be great. You wouldn't be torn between wanting to breed and not wanting to breed. You'd still get to experience litters. I don't know how your home is made though so I don't know if you could make it work for you and your family... However, there is obviously a great need for a rescue in your area. You could set down conditions for taking them in if you cannot afford major vet bills and take in a presetmaximum amount. Of course, you'd have to learn to say 'no' and let them go after. I think you could make it work if you wanted to head in that direction. I think it'd be awesome. Maybe in the future... 

That Cali girl is beautiful. It strikes me as funny at how much I am attracted to her because, honestly, I do not normally like calis much in terms of looks. She's just stunning. Honky and Tonky are great names :biggrin2:Hehehe. 

Ske-Doosh is adorable as well. I'm glad he loves his new spot. Those toys are lovely! I bet they will love them 

I'm sorry about your losses. To be honest, I always cringe when I hear you waiting for litters because I know how sad you get when things go wrong. I hope the others thrive and make it all the more special for you.

Meanwhile, consider that rescue idea some more


----------



## TinysMom

I love Calis....I can't believe how much I've grown to love them and it isn't so much about their looks for me as their personality. After all - I have two Cali bucks that live together - are both intact - and yes - they do have mounting issues but no fighting and I know if I were to separate them - they'd be heartbroken. I'm actually worried that when I lose one - the other one may pass also because they're that close.

Anyway - back to my little nester...she had what looks like three kits (unless there are more hidden in the hay). She was very happy to see me and was like "Aren't you proud of me??"

She didn't pull fur....but it is warm here so I'm not overly surprised.

Later this morning (after I get up again) - I'll move them into her nestbox and put the others in there too to get her babies' smell on them....and hopefully she'll feed them all.

I gotta admit - I'm getting close to her (I get close to my mama does anyway)....seriously considering calling her Fiona Grace. 

What was so cute was seeing her run to the front of the cage and looking at me like, "Gonna see what I got for you? I was WAITING!!!"

Now to take her some more food...


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> I think you going from breeder to rescuer would be great. You wouldn't be torn between wanting to breed and not wanting to breed. You'd still get to experience litters. I don't know how your home is made though so I don't know if you could make it work for you and your family... However, there is obviously a great need for a rescue in your area. You could set down conditions for taking them in if you cannot afford major vet bills and take in a presetmaximum amount. Of course, you'd have to learn to say 'no' and let them go after. I think you could make it work if you wanted to head in that direction. I think it'd be awesome. Maybe in the future...
> 
> That Cali girl is beautiful. It strikes me as funny at how much I am attracted to her because, honestly, I do not normally like calis much in terms of looks. She's just stunning. Honky and Tonky are great names :biggrin2:Hehehe.
> 
> Ske-Doosh is adorable as well. I'm glad he loves his new spot. Those toys are lovely! I bet they will love them
> 
> I'm sorry about your losses. To be honest, I always cringe when I hear you waiting for litters because I know how sad you get when things go wrong. I hope the others thrive and make it all the more special for you.
> 
> Meanwhile, consider that rescue idea some more


Well - part of my problem with rescuing (besides wanting to keep them all most of the time) - is that I can't afford to neuter them and no one would pay $75 for a rabbit here (and that wouldn't even cover the neutering). I mean...they can go to the feed store and get one for $10 or $12 or whatever...or they can go to the flea market and get a 4 week old for $5....you get the idea.

Also - I don't want to be giving/rehoming rabbits with people who are just going to turn around and use them for commercial breeding - or eat them. That's part of why I am hesitant to leave adult rabbits with Justin when I see he has them....because I know that Justin will do his best - but at some point - he HAS to move a rabbit to make room for others. While he doesn't knowing support selling rabbits for meat - for $10 - some folks from Mexico (or even from here) - just might buy the rabbit for supper. (Sorry - but that is true).

That's why IF I were to do anything I'd have to rehome rabbits either at shows or with 4H leaders or something.

I don't know what to do....I guess for now - I can at least enjoy the ones I have and love on these fosters and try to keep them as fosters in my mind. 

I'm still trying to figure out cage space - I may have to buy more cages this weekend because I'm bringing home Popcorn this weekend. For those who don't know - another forum member (Snap) posted in the rescue me section a couple of months ago that she is going to college and her mom can't take care of Popcorn because she's an 11 pound New Zealand that is cage aggressive. (Her mom can take care of the rest of her rabbits). 

So I took these six - knowing I'd be having another doe coming here this weekend too.

Oh well - off for another peek at these cute little babies and to give Fiona some more food and love on her and tell her what a GOOD mama she is.


----------



## TinysMom

I just started looking at Fiona's markings (she was letting me pet her while she ate some pellets). 

She is NOT the doe that I pictured up above...that is her sister.

Now I need another F name for her sister (who will probably have babies in 30 or 31 days).


----------



## TinysMom

I got to thinking about it and feel I need to add something to this.

When I get adult rabbits from the feed store - I consider them "fosters" and will try to rehome them.

In the case of Popcorn - and Ske-doosh - they are NOT fosters. I saw a need and chose to take them and consider them ours. When I took them - because someone was entrusting me with THEIR bunny - I considered it a sacred trust and will not find that rabbit another home. I consider it a commitment. 

I just didn't want anyone saying, "Well...why don't you just rehome Popcorn at the show" or something like that.

She's from a forum member and she was chosen to come live here.

Also - I wanted to update on the three fosters that I took back (I do have photos to share later).

I was able to return them to the feed store and felt like I had no emotional attachment to them (well - some). But it was one of the most fulfilling things - to be able to care for them - and then move them on and know I did the right thing for them.

Also - while my hands will probably ALWAYS be full - my heart - and my home - will always be open to any bunny in need that I can help - even if it is for just a few days. 

And since we're hopefully FINALLY gonna get our bunny barn next month (we had to put it off due to finances)....I'll have cage space (Lord willing).


----------



## TinysMom

One more short update.

First of all - Adam is so thrilled cause he's an "UNCLE" now and he keeps trying to look into her cage at where the babies were.

I put Fiona's babies in her nestbox and then I put in the others. She keeps getting upset cause her babies aren't where she left them - so I showed her the nestbox.

She peeked in at the babies - sorta sniffed at them and turned around and gave me this look as if to say, "WHAT DID YOU DO???"

I'm not sure that she can count - but I'm pretty sure that she can tell that 9 is more than 3 - especially when four of them are blackish.

She is NOT happy with me although she isn't showing any aggression to the babies at all. 

She just keeps going to where she'd made the nest and thumping - probably to call her kids out or something.


----------



## Nela

Hehehehe I couldn't help but laugh. :biggrinoor mama! Lol.


----------



## Nela

Okay, I can see your post now... Lol.

I can see why neutering and spaying might be an issue. I can certainly understand the finances involved. When I was doing my thing, I wasn't spaying or neutering them but the people that were adopting them were to have it done. Of course, there is no guarantee that everyone spayed and neutered the bun they got from me. I guess in the end, it was a gamble I had to take. For me, it was more about helping those I could at the time. Most of the rabbits I took in were strays, about to be abandoned in the wild, and/or already abandoned and severely neglected. I don't really know that all of them are still happy and alive but I did get updates from a few families and quite a few of them did seem very well off. It's one of those things though... You just never really know. I can understand why others would be reluctant to function in that way. 

Either way, any bunny that comes to you is a lucky bunner. I hope you get your barn as planned so that you can get everyone settled in comfortably in a way that you are happy with :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

What about Filomena? Farrah? Fanny? Faith? Fallon? Felicia? Fancy?


----------



## TinysMom

I'm leaning more towards Felicity & Fiona for those two...now two E names for the New Zealands....


----------



## Nela

*I had a pet skunk as a kid - and LOVED it.

Its the one thing that Art says no to..I can't have a pet skunk.

I've told him that when he dies - I'm getting my pet skunk.

So there.....

:biggrin2:
*





Geez Peg... I know women say husbands can be stinkers but from there to replace your man with a skunk? 

Hehehehe. 

Sowwy, I couldn't resist 

I thinks skunks are stinkin cute. Haha get it? I'm on a roll... LOL

How about Esmeralda for one? I know it's a bit long but... I'm thinking of more...


----------



## TinysMom

PICTURES!!!!

[align=center]




Zuba napping





One of the NZ girls





The other NZ girl - does she look preggers to y'all?





ADAM! My BRAT!!!!





"Newborn" baby Cali - about 12 hours old maybe





Fiona (mama)




[/align][align=center]Felicity
[/align]


----------



## Jynxie

I love love love Zuba.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Carley. He is cute - Finnster is cuter - but not as showable. I'll have to get a photo of him soon.

Nela - I LOVED the pun. 

About Art....we've been married for almost 32 years now - I'd say maybe 75-80% of it has been happy. I've had what many would consider a good marriage - if he were to die...I would not want to get remarried at all. We have enough insurance on him so that I wouldn't have to depend on a man and be able to live on my own too....so that is good.

The two things I very much want - and Art hates - are the "Fiesta Dinnerware" type dishes.....and a pet skunk.

They are pretty much the only two things he's ever said "no" to and really stuck to it and meant it.

He already knows that if he dies before me - his stone will be sapphire - about 1 carat (kidding folks!)....and that I will probably get a pet skunk (if its not illegal) and the dishes I like. 

I tease him about it....then again - I already know that if I die - he will HAVE to remarry as he just can't be alone. He's miserable if I'm out of town and sleeps most of the time cause he's bored.

So yeah...I tease Art about being a stinker....but he knows that at least I love him more than a pet skunk since I honor his wishes!

I guess that should mean something????


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I disapprove of this picture being taken!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I disapprove of this picture being taken!


:laugh:

Actually - her sister LOVES the camera and posing for it....she is sorta like "eh...whatever". 

What's cute is when I go to the rabbitry she comes running to her cage door - but try to pet her through the wires and she's like "nuh uh....not at all". 

Right now she disapproves of having NINE babies in her nest...especially since some of them are BLACK!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we lost Brownie yesterday. The remaining babies are all still alive - but Fiona didn't feed them last night. When Robin or Art gets up in a little bit - I'm going to have to hold her over them and get her to nurse (or flip her - but when we tried that yesterday she was kicking really hard).

I keep asking myself, "Why are these babies dying and Dukey did so well?" and the only thing I can come up with is that he was 8 or 9 days old when I took over feeding him and he'd had his mama's milk all that time - whereby these babies haven't had that and just can't handle the formula the same since they're younger? I don't know. 

I'm doing ok - I'm sorta too busy to be broken up about it - and to be honest with you - I'm so used to loss by now that I sorta shrug it off and mostly move on. I hate to admit that it doesn't hurt like it used to....but I've learned that is the way that nature is - the strongest survive and you do the best you can...but at some point - you will lose some.

Since I'm fighting a headache - that's all for now - more later.

Oh - and I am enjoying (mostly) feeding the kits...especially the older flee-lops. They're getting to be fun even if they're squirmy.


----------



## TinysMom

We lost another flee-lop this morning and the two newborns from the feed store aren't doing very well.

I'm trying to figure out how to say what I want to say....I don't want to come across callous - because I'm honestly not that type of person.

Oh well - I'll just trust that those of you who read my blog know me enough to understand.

I tried to put Fiona on top of the babies today. We tried holding her on her back yesterday and putting them on her and she was freaking out - I was afraid she was going to scream. She was kicking VERY hard - even with three of us working with her.

Today - as I put her in a basket with them (so I could spread them out a bit under her) - she continued to freak out and was kicking and just very very upset.

I cried a bit - out of frustration - but also out of concern - for her. 

I got to thinking about it. First of all, in my opinion she was too young to be bred. Within a few days of giving birth, she was taken to the feed store, put in a cage with other rabbits (one of whom gave birth in the cage), taken to a new place, put in a new cage (twice), given a nestbox she knew nothing about, and is with strangers and eating strange food.

With all of this going on - while she is curious about us and comes to the front of the cage to see us - she almost flinches when she's touched.

I can continue to try to "FORCE" her to feed these babies - or I can be willing to let them pass (if it happens) - in order to build a relationship with her.

I don't know why the babies are passing - I'm not sure if we've not been feeding them often enough - or stimulating them enough to poo and pee - or if it is a problem with the formula. The first few had jelly like poos when they passed - meaning it was intestional. The last couple were really thin - even though I'd been feeding them good. 

I just don't know.

I sat in the rabbitry for a bit with Fiona's door opened and just watched her - and she watched me for a bit too. Then I opened Harmony's cage and loved on her - and then I went to CJ's cage and loved on her.

I realized something.

My does (and my bucks) - love me - or at least they trust me and they have a relationship with me. They might not like it if I pick them up and they may struggle a bit due to a fear of falling...but they don't struggle out of a fear of me.

When I open their cages - they come and cuddle into my hands and let me pet them and love on them. They CRAVE that love and I have to spend time petting them when I feed them because they want that more than food sometimes.

Working with Fiona though is far different. She's literally terrified of whatever we do. She's curious about us - but touch her and she flinches - and as I said - at one point I thought she was going to scream.

She is curious about the babies - she looks at them in the nestbox. A couple of times she's sort of pawed at them a bit. She hasn't hurt them at all.

But its like she doesn't understand what to do now that she hags them.

So my decision is...

I'm going to feed them by hand - but leave them with her as long as possible. If nothing else - maybe she can socialize them once they come out of the nestbox. She shows no aggression towards them at all.

I'm also going to work on giving her treats (Adam will love that since the neighbor of a rabbit I'm working with always gets the treats too) and getting her used to me - and hopefully - used to my touch.

In some ways I feel bad - I used to tell Art, "If I ever stop crying over babies dying - its time for me to quit breeding". 

But I've learned that death is a part of life - and that not all rabbits can make it. 

I will do everything I can for these kits - don't get me wrong - and I'm really hoping the two flee lops can make it.

But I'm gonna focus my "mothering" on Fiona...and getting her to trust me.

She has such potential to be a loving bunny - she is so curious about people. She just needs to learn trust.

Oh - and her sister is ok with being picked up and held and her sister isn't terrified (I have more pictures to share later). So that is good.

And the New Zealands....I'm pulling my hair out about those two girls. They're so HUGE but I can't palpate worth beans. 

I need to take them out and start handling them - even if only to socialize them - but believe it or not - they scare me. They've not been socialized before....not handled much (but some).

Oh well - enough of that.

By the way - if I seem sad - I'm really not. I'm ok with things - mostly.

I'm going to focus on the positive - loving the girls and feeding the babies - and then just not worry about the rest.

Oh - and I mentioned to Art that y'all thought I should rescue.

I won't share his response....he was half asleep fortunately but he wasn't exactly positive. He was like, 'Yeah....right....like you don't have enough people already giving you rabbits you didn't need...".

Maybe that would've been a good time to ask again for a pet skunk???


----------



## Jynxie

I'm glad you're doing okay, I'm sorry about your losses. I can understand that death is part of breeding though. I'm sorry you're having so many difficulties though.

I have a story about bottle feeding. Not the same species but just to give you an idea on how I did it. Granted I only have one. You don't have to read it if you don't want too, just stuff from my experience.

We ended up getting a kitten that was 2 days old (there was construction and they disturbed the mother cat and she never came back for him). And we brought him to the vet (she said he probably wouldn't make it so not to get attached). But she taught us how to make him use the washroom and how/what to feed him.

We feed and made him go to the washroom every two hours, we set alarms for the middle of the night and everything. My father was on sick leave so he took care of him when I was at school.

Could it also be possible that they're not warm enough? We used those warmed up gel pack things for lunch bags and covered it with a face cloth so it wouldn't burn him. Make sure there is a cool spot too.

He ended up being really healthy and he was a HUGE barn cat.


----------



## TinysMom

Carley, 

Thanks for sharing your experience. 

Unfortunately, I'm sorta used to trying to formula feed rabbits - either from does having a large litter and trying to supplement the feedings or from a doe not being able to nurse.

A few problems that arise from dealing with newborn rabbits - is that depending upon their breed - they can be very tiny and hard to get to drink from a syringe (and a bottle with a nipple is way too large for their mouth).

In addition - there isn't a commonly available rabbit formula like there is KMR - you sorta have to make a mixture of KMR and goat's milk and add in colostrum and even a pinch of cream (but I'm removing the cream from the recipe as I'm wondering if that was part of the problem).

When I used the recipe last time - the baby was something like 8 or 9 days old and able to suck from a syringe (and then a bottle) quite successfully without aspirating. But - he'd had mom's milk and colostrum for several days first to help his intestines.

In this case - we're starting from day one....makes it much harder.

We lost the two newborns from the feed store - but I figured last night that we probably would. 

We're down to two flee-lops and the three rabbits that Fiona had.

So far - there is no sign of mucus with their poops.


----------



## Jynxie

That is true, I didn't think about the different milks nor did I think about how much smaller they would be other then a kitten.

I think you're doing a good job, I can't even try to think how hard it would have been trying to bottle/syringe feed all those babies.


----------



## TinysMom

*Jynxie wrote: *


> That is true, I didn't think about the different milks nor did I think about how much smaller they would be other then a kitten.
> 
> I think you're doing a good job, I can't even try to think how hard it would have been trying to bottle/syringe feed all those babies.


With a small breed - I sometimes have to start with a Q-tip that has formula on it and "paint" their lips so that they get a drop and will take it in -and then do that over and over again.

It takes a lot of time. When I had the 7 flee-lops and we were starting out with the 1 cc syringe - it took about an hour per session w/ Robin helping to feed them and clean them. 

Now that they're up to a 3 cc syringe and doing better - we did the 2 flee-lops and 3 calis (that are almost the same size but using the 1 cc syringe) in about 20 minutes earlier tonight.


----------



## TinysMom

All of the babies are still alive this morning (yeah!). 

Fiona even just let me pet her - in fact - when I stopped - she NUDGED me for a couple more pets.

Harmony is driving me crazy by digging in her cage. This makes me think she really IS pregnant...I hope so....as if I remember right - she was a great mama.

That's about all for right now - more later.


----------



## Nela

Peg,

You're doing such a great job. I don't think it's bad that you see the losses as a natural loss and not a personal one. It wasn't you failing them. Sometimes, all we can do is love them as best we can while we have them and relinquish control. Good on you for pushing forwards.

I'm glad to hear they are doing well. Do you think we can see them soon? :biggrin2:Hehehe. Give Fiona and Harmony some noserubs for me please.

Lol @ Art about the rescuing. I meant if you were to start all over by the way, you have enough to deal with now 

As for stinkers, I think we all arein one way or another:biggrin2:I am a bit confused as to why no fiesta dinnerware though? :?


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote:*


> Do you think we can see them soon? :biggrin2:


[align=center]













































[/align][align=left]I kept trying to show how long their ears were....black babies are hard to photograph!
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Fiona HATED her nestbox - so I put washcloths in the bottom of this so the babies wouldn't get splay legs and used a plastic container....she's much happier.

I am not sure if she peed on the babies or they peed on each other - there wasn't as much pee on them as I thought there would have been if she had peed on them.


----------



## Nela

Eeeeeeeeeee so cute! Thank you!

I love this wee one:


----------



## TinysMom

The two flee-lops (black ones) are DEFINITELY bucks. I have the wet shirt to prove it.


----------



## TinysMom

All five babies made it through the night....off to get rabbit food for the next two weeks and then get ready to leave for the show this afternoon (show is tomorrow - leaving this afternoon).


----------



## Jynxie

Have fun at the show.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

So cute!:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

Still going to rabbit show but plans have changed - leaving around midnight and Art will go w/ Robin & I. This way - I can save $80 hotel bill (I knew I couldn't handle the drive twice in one day).


----------



## TinysMom

Back home already.....nothing like a blow-out (tire) 31 miles from home - and not having a spare that will keep the air in...to ruin a trip. 

Art's friend Dale came and picked us up and we'll use his truck tomorrow to run a new tire out to the car and put it on.

Oh well....such is life?


----------



## Bassetluv

Aw Peg, I'm sorry to hear about the little ones that you lost. One thing I tend to believe about rabbits is that, since they are prey animals, it can often be a real challenge to raise them to maturity. They have multiple babies which, unfortunately in nature, is for a reason... a matter of survival of the fittest. Like sea turtles too...there are so many baby turtles that hatch just so they can beat the odds and have a few make it to the ocean, and then of those few, even fewer make it to adulthood. It's a numbers game when it all comes down to whether or not they all survive. Although we give them the best of odds for that chance, not all do. 

I do have to say that the pics you posted of the little ones are adorable! I especially love these ones:











Just lookit those EARS!!!!! 

:inlove:


----------



## Bassetluv

TinysMom wrote:


> One of the two Cali does (don't ask me which one).
> 
> Since one was honking - Robin has been calling them "Honky" and "Tonky".
> 
> Uh...yeah. I think they need new names.
> 
> Oh wait - NO NAMES. I can't name them cause then I'll want to keep them.



LOL, Don't mind me...I'm sorta reading your blog a bit backwards...just came across this. What a gorgeous bunnyface!


----------



## TinysMom

R.I.P. Finnster....

No idea why we lost you.....its a total shock.

What a conclusion to a lousy 24 hour period....if only we'd known you were sick!


----------



## TinysMom

We found out what Nyx needs for an assistant herd matron....Art shared this link with me (I'm assuming no rabbits were really harmed in the making of this video)...

Chicken Police

Please notice that BOTH rabbits are dealt with!!!


----------



## TinysMom

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQ5ob9B9yD4]This has been my day![/ame]


----------



## undergunfire

I am so sorry you lost Finnster, Peg . I hope you have a much better day today :hug2:.

The one bunny in the Chicken Police video looks EXACTLY like my Miss Molly-Sophia !


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Amy....it was so hard this morning to walk out into the rabbitry and not give him his morning pettings. I wanted to cry.

On a different note - I think I've figured out which of the flee-lops I'm keeping (if any). If I don't keep this one - it will go to Dave & Karen.

I was feeding them a few minutes ago and this baby wanted more. Mind you - he'd had a lot and I was like, "No more syringes...your belly is going to burst if you don't pee and poop."

I no more than said "pee" than I got sprayed. Not sprinkled. Not dribbled on. SPRAYED.

Then - he had the audacity (even though his eyes aren't open yet) to tilt his head and look up at me while opening his mouth to find the syringe as if to say..."Ok...I emptied out some - more NOW!"

He got another 3 cc of formula.


----------



## TinysMom

We just lost the Cali runt a few minutes ago. It was really tough...it just failed to thrive.

Last night I wanted a way to share my babies with y'all and after several blurry photos I came up with a way.

Here are a few of the videos - the last ones are uploading to photobucket now.

[align=center]











[/align][align=center]Just click to watch
[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg.


----------



## Jynxie

I'm so sorry for all your losses. -hug-


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks everyone - I hope you clicked on the photos to see the videos - I couldn't remember how to embed them. 

The babies are so precious...


----------



## TinysMom

The two black flee-lops are currently named "Jessie James" (cause he's a "shooter") and Dirty Harry (cause he's a messy eater).

I'm guessing if both make it - Dirty Harry is the one going to a new home (Dave & Karen I believe)...unless we decide to let Jessie go too - then they'll get their choice. And of course the names CAN be changed...


----------



## Nela

Aww Peg I am sorry you had a lousy weekend. I'm so sorry to hear about your Finnster. 

I loved the videos though! I must admit, the lil black ones are my favs. They seem to have a lot of personality already :biggrin:

How great that Dave and Karen will take one. :biggrin2:We'll get to see them grow up then :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm thinking that if the two Calis make it and they are girl/boy then we'll go w/ Bonnie & Clyde (until they get adopted).


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to say this earlier - we have OPEN EYES! One of the flee-lops has one eye open and the other one has both eyes open.

YEAH!

The Calis aren't that far behind even though they're younger.

I think the flee-lops are also cuter right now because they're older and more active...but then again - they are Nyx's grandchildren....


----------



## JadeIcing

Ugh so want a Cali.


----------



## TinysMom

First the bad news - lost another Cali baby. I suspected we might as it didn't eat as well last night and wasn't holding its body temperature like I'd like. Not sure why....and I overslept this morning and was upset - but Art showed me how it still had food in its tummy when it died - so it wasn't for lack of food.

And yes - we'd stimulated it to pee and poo.

Now for the other news.

First - Art has a herd doe that has adopted him. She is one of Harmony's "not-named yet" daughters and he is naming her Diane from an ad for an annuity company...something about "I like to talk to Diane...she's a sweetie." Well - this girl IS a sweetie (she's the one who tries to get me to put food down for her in a separate place so she can eat alone). 

Diane spends most of her day under Art's desk and has gone from nipping at him to get him to move his feet - to giving his feet and ankles kisses. 

I suspect he now is a bunny slave to a specific bunny. 

Serves him right!

Now on the baby front....so funny. I was feeding the babies this morning and some of the cutest things happened.

First I fed the Cali baby and then I put it back in the nestbox. I grabbed the first flee-lop I could get to feed and it was Jesse James....easy feeding! So I'm feeding Jesse and the Cali baby finds its way out of the nestbox and curls up by my feet on the bed. Ok.

Then Dirty Harry tries to climb INTO the mug of formula that is sitting in the nestbox as I syringe out of it.

I move the mug before he can take a formula bath...and he also gets out of the nestbox and lays at my feet and tries for a minute to suck off them - before he curls up to wait his turn.

So I feed Jesse and love on him a bit and then I get Harry to feed him. He actually does really really good with this feeding (I'll share about my training in a minute) - and afterwards I'm petting his cheeks and saying "Pettings" so he gets used to the word and knows what it means...and I am SO GLAD I'd wrapped him up in a fresh paper towel because he just let loose and SOAKED the paper towel...and then I swear he smiled at me. Of course, I was laughing...I mean he got me pretty good....well...the paper towel at least.

Anyway - I'm training them with three words now. The first one is "Bottle". I say that as I go to put the syringe in their mouth.

Then - since the two flee-lops will hold onto it and not let it go when they're done - I am saying "give" and pulling it out. They're getting it! Now I say "give" and they let me take it without a fight.

And of course - the final word is "pettings".

I'm really hoping these three make it.

You know - I was so upset about having to hand raise these babies but to be honest with you - I'm almost happy that I'm having to do it. Yes - it takes up about 2-3 hours of my day....but what fun it is now that they're getting older.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The two black flee-lops are currently named "Jessie James" (cause he's a "shooter") and Dirty Harry (cause he's a messy eater).
> 
> I'm guessing if both make it - Dirty Harry is the one going to a new home (Dave & Karen I believe)...unless we decide to let Jessie go too - then they'll get their choice. And of course the names CAN be changed...


Does Dirty Harry come with sunglasses and a tiny .357 pistol?


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The two black flee-lops are currently named "Jessie James" (cause he's a "shooter") and Dirty Harry (cause he's a messy eater).
> 
> I'm guessing if both make it - Dirty Harry is the one going to a new home (Dave & Karen I believe)...unless we decide to let Jessie go too - then they'll get their choice. And of course the names CAN be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> Does Dirty Harry come with sunglasses and a tiny .357 pistol?
Click to expand...

Oh he's got a pistol all right...and he shoots it quite often too!


----------



## TinysMom

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> The two black flee-lops are currently named "Jessie James" (cause he's a "shooter") and Dirty Harry (cause he's a messy eater).
> 
> I'm guessing if both make it - Dirty Harry is the one going to a new home (Dave & Karen I believe)...unless we decide to let Jessie go too - then they'll get their choice. And of course the names CAN be changed...
> 
> 
> 
> Does Dirty Harry come with sunglasses and a tiny .357 pistol?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Oh he's got a pistol all right...and he shoots it quite often too!*
Click to expand...

Its at least a semi-automatic - if not fully automatic!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:laugh:

Well, he will fit in good with Mr. Handsome, Carmel and Titan.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

Aw, Peg, your babies are just so adorable! I'm so sorry you've lost so many of them. I'm sure it's just a passing thing and you'll have more success soon! :hug2:

Rue


----------



## TinysMom

Robin has been calling the Cali one Wyatt even though we're still not quite sure what it is.

Its not doing great - just fed it a bit ago and plan to feed it again at midnight. 

After we fed him/her - while I was trying to stimulate it to pee/poo - it was grooming ME. That's right - I was getting baby kisses.

Then it was licking its lips for a while and then it started grooming me again.

Jesse and Harry seem to be getting HUGE...hopefully I'll do photos or videos tomorrow. Jesse does a great job at eating....Harry is still messy and a bit slower.


----------



## TinysMom

All three babies made it through the night - Wyatt had a really good feeding at about 12:30 am. 

About to go feed them now.


----------



## Nyx

Hello bun-friends and human fans. I know I've been quiet lately...I've been very tired and then with the recent drama....I've felt like I was living in...

[align=center]"As the Bun Flops"
(Starring ... Nyx
and uncredit appearances by minor cast members)

[align=left](camera zooms in to Nyx on the front porch table - sharing a banana with mom)


So mom & I decided to go out on the front porch for a matron/breeder mom discussion. We have these sometimes....especially if we have something important to discuss. Mom usually brings the refreshments - this time it was a very yummy banana (which is not as drippy as an apple).

After we ate for a bit and mom petted me, she then said, "Nyx, I need to look at you."

I batted my eyelashes at her...I mean...I'm the star - OF COURSE she needs to look at me.

Then the next thing I know...she had her hand UNDER me and was feeling all around my abdomen. 

Uh no.....that's not allowed. I mean...its almost X-rated...know what I mean?

I gave mom a very grumpy look as she sighed and said, "Well, its true Nyx. You're gravid."

Well DUH! Of course I'm gravid....gravity affects ALL of us. Even a rabbit knows that and I'm NO dumb-bunny.

She shook her head and said, "no sweetie, I mean you're with young."

DUH again. Of course I'm "with young". I'm the oldest girl on the floor in the herd...all the others are younger than me.

Finally - she thumped the table to get my attention and said, "No Nyx...you're PREGNANT!"

I sat and scratched my head for a bit while I thought about that.

(camera pans out away from the scene)

<<Advertisement: Does - sign the petition now to deauthorize humans from palpating without permission. Don't endure the humiliation any longer. Go to palpatenomore.org to find out how you can fight this human practice>>

(camera pans back to Nyx)

I scratched my head for a bit and said, "Pregnant? No way! Dukey was sterile."

Mom then explained to me with pictures that she thought to me how things like forks and spoons and stuff are "sterilized" by dropping them in boiling water!!!

NO!

DUKEY WOULD'VE BEEN NO GOOD TO ME THAT WAY!!!

She then petted me and explained with another thought picture that the sun had to be really high in the sky and hot and the ground all parched for several days before Dukey could be sterile. 

So I realize then - I've not been having gas cramps.....those are BABIES kicking.

(Camera pans back out)

<<Suffering from gas? Bunnies - have your humans get you the new banana flavored simethicone! Sold in the choicest animal feed stores now. Go to Simethiconeyoulove.com to find the nearest location. No longer do you have to settl for that nasty human stuff>>

(Camera pans back to Nyx on table)

So mom and I continued talking about how I'm the herd matron and I have responsibilities. How am I gonna take care of a litter AND the girls....? Mom explains that she's gonna set up my cage with a stool and a chair beside it so I can hop in and out as I want. I think about that and decide it is "do-able" for now.

Beyond the door, I can hear the girls whispering, "Herd Matron is pregnant......who's gonna take her place?"

I thump at them and say, "I'll always be the herd matron - SHUT UP!"

Mom and I then talked for a bit about the stuff I will need. I told her that I'd love a new nestbox and that I'll put my baby bunny registry at Tractor Supply since that will be easiest for people to get me gifts. I've been on their website and I know that they have some choice products for hay, etc (and I know Wabbitmom and Wabbitdad will WANT to SPOIL me). 

I also explain to mom that I want to decorate my cage with items that say "DIVA" on them - since you can't usually find tshirts and stuff that say "herd matron".

(camera pans out)

<<Bunnies, get all your needs met at mytsc.com where you can find everything you could need or want at Tractor Supply. We have toys, hay and supplies for all your needs. Visit us today>>

(camera pans back in)

I thought I'd head back into the house and then I remember that I needed to tell mom something. So I thumped to get her attention and said, "By the way - did you know that Harmony is expecting to put her baby bunny registry with Petco? She also says she's gonna be wanting either an oval or round nestbox in maple or cherry (but not white) and she wants a canopy on top. I told her the only reason she wants that is because she can't get her fat ___ in a nestbox the regular way. She thumped me off. You will tell her that she has to use Tractor Supply - right? I mean - no one wants to get HER special stuff. And she doesn't need any "diva" stuff either...just the plain basics. She thinks she's all fancy cause she came from New England - up near Boston. She's even starting to practice having an accent for her babies."

(Camera pans out while Nyx heads into the house)

<<Bunnies. Want the very best that life has to offer? Tired of being a "Country Bunny"? Then skip that tractor store and shop with us at Petco where we feature the very best in all your needs - including special pet beds. Mention "Nyx" and get 15% off your order if you shop in the next 22 hours.>>

(Camera focuses on Nyx who is now sitting in front of Dukey's cage)

Nyx is yelling at Dukey. 

"YOU DID WHAT? YOU SHOUTED TO EVERYONE THAT I'M HAVING YOUR KIDS? 

DON'T YOU KNOW THE RULES???

WHAT HAPPENS IN THE CAGE - STAYS IN THE CAGE!!!!!"

Nyx thumps Dukey off and tells the girls, "Dukey is out of the flirting rotation" 

The girls gasp and say, "For how long???"

Nyx says, "Forever"

Dukey periscopes and yells, "But Nyx...I was so proud of the thought I'd be a daddy. Don't punish me forever..."

Nyx yells back, 'Fine. For THREE days you're out of the flirting rotation. That will give you time to learn to keep your big mouth shut."

As Dotty starts to whisper to Dukey,"That's ok honey - I'll flirt with you in my off-duty hours..." Princess Athena yells down..

"DUKEY....you RUINED our bloodlines by breeding with a COMMONER??? YOU BRAT! You were supposed to hold yourself to a HIGHER STANDARD!"

All of the girls hold Nyx back as she tries to jump up to Athena's cage. She yells, "You wanna be a REAL PRINCESS? Cause I'm about to CROWN YOU..."

(Camera pans out quickly while humans intervene to stop the potential fight)

<<We have everything you need for that royal rabbit in your life. Crowns, scepters, robes and more. Even cushions to sit upon. Visit us now at royalrabbitnecessities.com>>

(Camera pans back to Nyx as she sits in the rabbitry and talks up to Harmony in her cage)

Of course I told mom about the special nestbox you want. You know you can't fit that huge rear in a regular nestbox. I still think a canopy is a bad idea....but what do I know...I mean I'm ONLY the herd matron..."

Harmony yells down and thumps as she says, "Well, you might be the herd matron...but I had the herd buck....TWICE.....while you only had him ONCE and then got a young buck. So I'm special!!!"

Nyx gasps and thumps at Mercury.

"YOU YOU YOU YOU....You unfaithful buck!"

Mercury wakes up from his nap...

"Honey...I had to....I mean...its my job."

Harmony gasps, "JOB? YOU TOLD ME YOU LOVED ME! WE FLIRTED THROUGH THE BARS FOR WEEKS! NOW YOU CALL IT A JOB???"

The hollands start snickering from the corner of the rabbitry..."Hey...they should take this on Hairy Springer....it would make for a great show! It would help boost the ratings..."

Harmony, Nyx and Mercury continue yelling at each other and thumping...

(Camera fades away and goes to black)

<<Hey bunnies. Got disputes you need to settle? Bring it to the Hairy Springer show. We have a boxing ring and medics on duty during every show. Let's get those frustrations vented and find out who really IS top bun. Shown three times a week on the Bun Channel. Don't miss the next episode where two does fight over the same buck but the kicker is both does are pregnant - but not from him. Who will win? Watch to find out>>

(Camera comes back to Nyx as she sits outside and reflects on life)

Well, I guess my life as a herd matron isn't that bad. Sure it is a lot of work and not appreciated by all. Sure...Mercury was unfaithful to me but it IS his job. And the best part of all is that I'm still sorta keeping my girlish figure while that fat-_____ Harmony is gonna need dad to make her a special nestbox cause she can't fit in one I bet. Or better yet.....she'll have to use a litter box. HA HA that would be funny."

Nyx settles down to take a nap. 

(Camera fades out)

<<Hey full figured does - need something slightly more spacious for your nestbox than what you can usually get? Or do you just want something custom made? Send us your due date, your size and the amount of kits you'll be having and we can custom make you a round or oval nestbox in cherry, maple, oak or you can have it painted white. For $400 more we will include the canopy of your choice from our 25 fabrics offered - including Crayola Crayon, Mardi Gras ducks, Roller Derby Greens, Mad about Fruit Loops and many more. So tell your human that you've done your part and now its time for them to do theirs! Order your nestbox today so you'll have it in plenty of time for those wee ones.>>

(SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT: 

NO BUNNIES WERE HARMED IN THE FILMING OF THIS EPISODE. All fights were supervised by trained human counselors.)
[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]Updated baby video - must click
[/align]


----------



## Nela

ROFLMBO! What a great post Peg. LOL. Awww Nyx is preggers? That will be interesting. When is she due you think? 

Aww the video is sweet. Wyatt looks so cute and fragile. I can't wait to see the ears on the black baboes. Give them all kisses for me please :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Another video

Also - their nestbox has fabric on the bottom so it isn't slippery even though its plastic.


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> ROFLMBO! What a great post Peg. LOL. Awww Nyx is preggers? That will be interesting. *When is she due you think? *
> 
> Aww the video is sweet. Wyatt looks so cute and fragile. I can't wait to see the ears on the black baboes. Give them all kisses for me please :biggrin2:


I had to go back to my blog to see when I bred her - I want to say she's due April 9th (I looked it up yesterday).


----------



## TinysMom

Harmony's video

[align=center]


[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Adam

[align=center]


[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

BABY BULGE







Don't see it?






How about now?

She's only 2 weeks pregnant if I remember right...I have to go back and look...


----------



## Nela

LOL at Mercury!

I looooooove Adam :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

I adore Adam - he's Mercury's son with a mixed breed doe named Meatloaf.

It was hilarious - before we had the girls on the floor - when Mercury got his playtime - he'd follow us around like a puppy anytime we went anywhere.

Too bad Art didn't realize Mercury had followed him into the office when he did water bottles....and then stayed behind with the girls having playtime on the floor when Art shut the door again.

Fortunately - he only had time to be with Meatloaf...(she was mixed breed or a "mystery breed" so Art named her after the "mystery meat" of Meatloaf..).

Anyway - I do adore Adam...


----------



## TinysMom

I just HAVE to share these again - they were taken 16 days ago when I bred Harmony to Mercury.

[align=center]


















[/align]


----------



## JadeIcing

Lol Harmony has some great taste.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Lol Harmony has some great taste.


She said a friend gave her the idea.....I was like "you have friends??"


----------



## Wabbitdad12

THAT IS FANTASTIC! Nyx is such a special girl! Give her some extra pets and kisses from Wabbitmomand I and from Titan and Sweetie. 

I am glad I was sitting down.

Great post Peg and of course we will want to spoil Nyx, I mean who wouldn't!


----------



## TinysMom

Today is day 17 of Harmony's "pregnancy".

She's pulling fur and nesting.....so it is probably a false pregnancy.

I'm sitting here in tears......and poor Mercury was looking at her like "Honey....its too soon".

I can't palpate her worth beans to find babies....but I do know she gained weight.

I'm gonna go have a LONG cry....and then get some sleep.


----------



## TinysMom

We lost Wyatt a little while ago. The other two babies seem ok for now....


----------



## Nela

Ã'm crossing everything crossable in the hopes that Harmony is preggers.

I'm very sorry to hear about lil Wyatt. Sleep peacefully lil one. ray:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wow, so much has been going on at your house! I had to go 3 pages back on your blog to get caught up.

:sad: First, I am SO SORRY about our Finnster! It's so heartbreaking to lose him...my "Goodluck Bunny". RIP, little man. Keep sending me helicopter-ear vibes from the Bridge, because I will never forget you!

And, LOL Nyx...what a dramatic life you lead! I'm sure it's not easy to keep up with your herd matron duties AND star in "As the Bun Flops". And I am so excited that you may be havin babies again in just a week! Woo hoo!

I am so happy that you mentioned your bunny barn...I was literally thinking about that 3 hours ago, wondering what the status was on that project. Glad to hear it's coming to fruition.


----------



## TinysMom

Time for a short update before I head to bed.

I just fed Dirty Harry and Jesse James a few minutes ago. For the first time in 3 days, I'm feeling good about Jesse - he drank a LOT of formula - as much as Harry did even. He did better at sucking also.

I'm thinking perhaps he had some gas a couple of days ago because he would suck so hard on the syringe that I think he got air in his tummy before I could pull it away.

Anyway - he's doing MUCH better.

Also - there is now a noticeable difference between them.

Dirty Harry has the huge flemish head. I mean - HUGE (or so it seems to me). However - he has the lop personality and is definitely the most outgoing of the two so far. (Then again - he has felt better than his brother). If the nestbox carrier is opened up - he's definitely the first one to jump out...(as small as he was - Wyatt always used to be the first one out).

With that being said - Jesse James has the e-lop head...maybe a narrower body (we'll see) - but....you see this coming I'm sure...he has the flemish lop gentleness and longsuffering attitude (unless he's getting a bath with a damp cloth).

Also - Nyx is getting a bit aggressive with me lately. She smelled a banana that Robin had - but saw Robin hand me something - so she came charging me for the banana and was nipping at my hand to get me to put it down where she could sniff at it. Then - I was handing out apple slices to the rabbits as a treat - and she practically jumped in my lap and pulled the bag out of my hand....very very aggressive and wanting her apple slice NOW! (She wound up getting three slices because she IS the herd matron after all...).

Hopefully more photos in the next couple of days...


----------



## JadeIcing

Wow I would not have given her any. She's lucky to have you.


----------



## irishbunny

Crazy Nyx, she deserves to be extra spoilt being pregnant though  She is just reminding you of that fact.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Wow I would not have given her any. She's lucky to have you.


Well - I probably shouldn't have said she was nipping me....she was using her mouth/teeth - not to bite me but to try and pull my hand down to where she could smell it.

And honestly - she's such a good girl most of the time - I did cut her some slack. She's been spending a lot of time trying to hide underneath the baker's rack in the kitchen (hint: She doesn't fit).


----------



## Nyx

Dear Fans,

Thank you so much for your kind comments. I will admit that with being pregnant - working on "As the Bun Flops" made for quite a tiring day. In fact...I hate to disappoint everyone - but I quit the show.

It was getting to be too much - they wanted me to do paw-prints for my autograph photos (and I hate the feeling of that ink on my paws)....plus they were wanting me to wear makeup (it seems that the test audience felt I needed some blush....if I'd said what I WANTED to say - they'd be the ones blushing).

Then the network started pressing me to know how many kits I'm having so they could do a reality show called "Nyx plus ___" - and I refused to tell them. They wanted to do a special filming of the live birth and the hay they wanted me to use for the publicity shots was NASTY....not at all what I'd want to put in my mouth.

No way was I gonna have any part of their ideas.

Mom said I didn't have to worry about earning my keep - that I do enough just by being me. 

Unfortunately, Dukey has sent in his tape for "The Bachelor Bun" and is all excited because he knows he's going to get picked. He says that he's going to be "Arch-Duke Dukey" or something like that - to make it sound more important.

Yeah...right. Whatever. 

I told him that they'll never accept him because he'd eat the roses before he'd give them to the does. He started to cry when he realized that he wouldn't get to eat them....well - at least he teared up.

I'm a bit miffed with mom and Robin tonight - they put my on dad's chair and then mom PALPATED me again! I will admit that I did eat all the fruit loops (crunchies) that they gave me afterwards - but I'm still upset with mom. I even ran away at 3/4 speed (hard to run at full speed while chewing on crunchies and being almost due w/ kits).

Well - that's about all for now. 

Sorry that there won't be any autographed photos for anyone - but I may try to get mom to take some new photos of me and post them here for my fans.

Till then....

Remember "what happens in the rabbitry - STAYS in the rabbitry...".


----------



## TinysMom

Anyone want a very affectionate very pregnant black rabbit that keeps trying to jump up into my lap...at full speed?

UG....


----------



## Nela

Awwwwwwww hehehehe. How are the babies? :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> Awwwwwwww hehehehe. How are the babies? :biggrin:


They've been moved to a carrier that they can't get out of and they're moving around and playing some. They just ate about 1 am (I was late) and they both ate a LOT. I've put some pellets in for them but I don't think they've eaten any yet.

I took videos but I haven't uploaded them yet...I will in a bit.

Very down right now....we lost a rabbit...Sassy - one of our holland lop girls. I got her last year at Seguin...she was a little over a year old.

She'd been ill for a bit (not quite sure why) - and well...she's gone.

I'm really blaming myself over this like I do whenever I lose a rabbit.

I'll be ok in a day or so....


----------



## TinysMom

Sassy's photos are located a little ways down on this page.

One of the reasons I haven't bred the Holland Lops was because she ADORED Zuba and would sit beside him (in her cage) and stare at him for hours at a time. I knew if she saw him breed another doe - it would break her heart.

I'd been planning to take her out of her cage one day later this month and breed the girls (at least Portia and Dotty and probably Cindy)......I just didn't want her to be all upset.

This is just eating away at me inside.


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh no I am so sorry. *hugs*


----------



## TinysMom

The babies look more like blobs than anything else....but at least you can see them moving around - I'm going to do a video of them later today when its light out!

You need to click on the pics to see the videos...


----------



## TinysMom

Oh and Nyx is officially CAGED! She is doing ok - she liked her supper a lot and loves having her own water bottle.

We actually need to do chicken wire wrap around a bigger cage for her than what she used last year (same for Harmony)...they're just big girls now.


----------



## Nyx

Hello from the Maternity Ward! 

Let me tell you - it sure is BORING here....just waiting. Oh well - I got moved to a bigger cage tonight (dad has to wrap chicken wire around it tomorrow so we don't get escapees from the nest box...).

But I gotta share about how I *SCORED* today....big time!!!

I don't need Cindy to throw me some sort of shower - all I had to do was send mom out shopping....

First of all - let me show you the super duper litterbox she scored for me! I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! She is upset and says it isn't a litterbox...but let me tell you...it sure is comfy on the rear...

[align=center]











[/align][align=left]Mom keeps dumping out my poops....but I mean...its like a padded toilet seat for humans....really SWEET! Love the color too.

I also got a cool food bowl that mom can put up a bit so the babies can't get into it at first when they get out of the nestbox....

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Its my favorite color too - PURPLE! I told mom I want a purple litter box to put my soft litter box seat on...she thumped me off.

I also got some sweet t-shirt fabric that I gotta share with mom and dad - but sometimes mom will let us use pieces of fabric when we work on our nests..

[/align][align=center]
















To me - the pink one says "*HERD MATRON*!!!"

It also looks great against black fur...(mom has to make sure that there are no loose strings to hurt babies or me).

[/align][align=left]Now as many of you know....part of raising a litter is EDUCATING THEM.

So mom got me some educational toys for the babies too....I gotta have them on a shelf at first (I've asked dad for a shelf that has glass over it so the babies won't knock my toys over).

[/align][align=center]





























[/align][align=left]Finally - I told mom I *NEEDED* a few "higher quality" toys to teach my babies about dogs...

[/align][align=center]





[/align][align=left]Mom also bought some fresh hay for my nestbox and I am getting a BRAND NEW nestbox too. (So is that brat Harmony if she really is preggers and she gets some t-shirt fabric too if she wants).

We're still in negotiations about my stuffy, some empty easter egg toys, and what my salads and fruit dishes should consist of.

But so far...I think I'm pretty well set.

Now for the countdown till the 9th...I'm starting to get a bit antsy whenever mom walks by.

I'm thinking I need a calendar.

And maybe a cell phone..

Hmmm....maybe a feather mattress?

Lots to contemplate..

Nyx
[/align]


----------



## Jynxie

LOL, so cute.

I love reading your blog, you update it a lot.
You too Nyx.

I also love the German Shepherd toy :3


----------



## JadeIcing

Nyx what happened to your pink cell?


----------



## TinysMom

You will need to go in reverse order (first is at the bottom) to see them correctly.


----------



## Nyx

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Nyx what happened to your pink cell?


Mom took it away from me and hid it.

NO FAIR!

All I was doing was trying to teach Mr. Houdini how to sneak out of his cage....and then teach Daisy how to be a diva.

I suspect Dave or Karen (or one of the other bunnies) reported me for texting to Karen's phone. I wanted to text to Dave's phone but I was afraid his phone might be pink or something and get mixed up with MY phone...so I used Karen's.

Harmony says she's got my phone but I've had it checked out and the only place she could have it is is if she shoved it up.....well...anyway. I wouldn't want it back then...

SO I need a NEW cell phone. After all - my "Brister" (Breeder Sister Robin) got one yesterday too....and hers has a KEYBOARD!

Mine didn't have that.


----------



## Nyx

Oh and mama said I was playing with my cell phone too hard and treating it like it was a TOY.

DUH!


----------



## Nyx

Oh - and for the record - I HATE HATE HATE maternity wards...no matter how soft the litter box is.


----------



## Nyx

Oh - and Harmony got in trouble with mom and mom called Ali and offered to send her to her....I'm trying to get the girls to work together to get the airfare together.

So far we have two apple cores (well - partial) and 47 bunny poops. 

Wonder if I can auction it on Ebay???

Ooops...here comes mom....


----------



## JadeIcing

Harmony is always welcome back. We miss her.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Harmony is always welcome back. We miss her.


Just for the record....Alicia and I will frequently call each other going, "Want an ____ bunny" (based on what they're doing) - we especially did this a lot with Montana and some of my flemmies. 

But we both know in our hearts of hearts that we would never give up our rabbits - even to each other - unless there was a crisis where we HAD to give them up.

Since Ali knows Harmony so well though - it is always fun to call her and go "Hey...Harmony's being a pain...want her back?"

Harmony has been told many times that no matter how much she loved it at Ali's....she's stuck here...and I adore her.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yuppers we tease but in the end the bunnies are stuck with us. Though I may bunny nap the cali girls.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great video's they are so darn cute!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> Great video's they are so darn cute!


Thanks - I was beginning to think no one liked or watched the videos....

I suspect there is a very good chance you'll wind up with Harry - but I'm not sure. Jesse fell on the floor the other day from Robin's desk and I was crying and stuff and I realized that Jesse might be my favorite (I've been trying hard to not have favorites). But darn it...Harry is so funny too.

So be thinking of a name you'd like to use and we can change the name in 3 weeks or so once I've hopefully made a decision...


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Yuppers we tease but in the end the bunnies are stuck with us. Though I may bunny nap the cali girls.


:disgust::disgust::disgust:

:duel:duel:duel

I will have their brothers, Crowley and Castiel fight with me to keep them!

Yeah - I admit it - I'm a sucker for Calis...


----------



## HarmonyTheGREAT

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Harmony is always welcome back. We miss her.
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record....Alicia and I will frequently call each other going, "Want an ____ bunny" (based on what they're doing) - we especially did this a lot with Montana and some of my flemmies.
> 
> But we both know in our hearts of hearts that we would never give up our rabbits - even to each other - unless there was a crisis where we HAD to give them up.
> 
> Since Ali knows Harmony so well though - it is always fun to call her and go *"Hey...Harmony's being a pain...want her back?"*
> 
> Harmony has been told many times that no matter how much she loved it at Ali's....she's stuck here...and I adore her.
Click to expand...

Thank you Cindy for explaining to me how to get on here and set the record straight.

If mom hadn't taken my litterbox and dumped it and then refilled it - and cleaned the loose poops out of my cage - I would've been JUST FINE!

I've had to spend HOURS - literally HOURS rearranging my litterbox to get it in a place where it looks and smells ok. (After all - its missing my aroma!)

And let me tell you - having to put up with listening to that arrogant Nyx all the time....sheesh...she thinks just cause she flew here in a plane - she should have wings or something and be an angel. 

Well - I FLEW HERE TOO! Ok...so I was in the cargo hold and she was under Dave's seat (I hope he didn't have gas).....still yet - I had MORE SPACE to stretch out.

But she goes on and on about her "world travels".

Well - I have more air miles than her...so she needs to shut up.

Oh - and "Princess" Athena???? I can outweigh her anytime....pregnant or not.

After all - our motto is "Out-eat, Out-wit, and Out-weigh" in order to live here.

Now you've heard the truth..


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx had 8 babies earlier tonight. One is very small and they're all sorta crying a bit since she hasn't fed them (yet). I may try to do a bit of formula if they're not fed in 12 hours since they are smaller than her usual babies. But now I wonder...will she have more???


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Titan and Sweetie want to tell Nyx congratulations.

Give that girl some extra hugs, kisses and pets from Karen and I.:hug2:


----------



## Nela

Soooooooo precious Peg. The videos are adorable and I cannot wait to see Nyx's babies grow. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

To make this easier for right now - for those who aren't on my facebook - you can see the babies here.

Some of the photos are shortly after she had them and hadn't fed them all yet - one baby looks really skinny and bad in the photos. Later pictures are as I've put them in the nestbox and they've been fed and are snuggled together.


----------



## Jynxie

You can only see one picture from the link you shared, unless you're friends with the person.

Very cute babies.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm really wiped out right now - been crying off and on for the last 6 hours. I'm gonna try and make this brief and then head to bed.

We lost Dirty Harry about 6 hours ago. I've been playing Farmville ever since - trying to keep my mind off it - but it just isn't working.

I have no idea why he died. Here is what happened.

I made up their formula and went to feed them. Harry climbed out first so I took him and I was trying a 35 cc syringe with him. He didn't like it - so I went back down to a 3 cc syringe since that was the one that was nearest to me.

He had a few syringes (and he was sucking them on his own - I was not forcing it or anything like that) and he started almost seizing. I gave him to Robin to look at but nothing was coming out of his nose or anything like that.

Over the course of the next few minutes he because listless and after about 20 minutes - he was gone.

I am heartbroken (even though Jesse was becoming my favorite).

Now I am concerned about Jesse as he is very lonely. He spent a couple of hours with Nyx's kids in his nestbox....and he didn't want to come out when I called him. I finally put them back with their mama and Robin and I have tried to play with him a bit and tire him out. He's now back in his dark little nestbox (vs. his larger lonely cage) and I rubbed a stuffy on my arms and neck and stuff to get my scent on it - and put it in with him.

That's all for now I guess. I'm really not up to talking to folks or even really posting here right now (although I am hoping that Harmony will be having babies on Thursday).

You can see one of the photos from Facebook at this link:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=32307190&l=15e3ae73f1&id=1256253569

He looks horrid cause he had a washcloth type bath (but needs a good bath) because he keeps getting himself covered with formula when he eats.

I really REALLY love Jesse- please please please be praying that he makes it.


----------



## Nela

Sending you all my love. I'm so very sorry. Keeping you guys in my thoughts ray:


----------



## TinysMom

FINALLY - Nyx was rattling her cage door cause I told her she couldn't come out till her babies were fed (I'd been supplementing them w/ formula).

Well - they all have BIG tummies...

I know she'll do a good job with them now.....it just takes her a couple of days to accept her responsibility as a mama.

So she's on the ground playing - I think I may have even seen a binky!


----------



## Jynxie

I'm glad Nyx is doing good.
Sending good vibes for Jesse, I'm so sorry about Harry.

I hope Harmony has an sucessful and healthy litter.


----------



## wabbitmom12

:clapping: Yay, Nyx! That's my girl, taking good care of her babies. 

I think maybe she had too much on her mind, with her herd matron duties and all, to slow down and be motherly. It's good that you had a little talk with her. She needs to set a good example for the other does in the herd, right?


----------



## Jynxie

How is everyone today Peg?


----------



## TinysMom

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1949493417791[/flash]


----------



## TinysMom

Two more short videos:


[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1948275067333[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1948282507519[/flash]


----------



## Nyx

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> :clapping: Yay, Nyx! That's my girl, taking good care of her babies.
> 
> I think maybe she had too much on her mind, with her herd matron duties and all, to slow down and be motherly. *It's good that you had a little talk with her. She needs to set a good example for the other does in the herd, right?*


HEY! You're the one who told her to tell me I was stuck in my cage till I fed the little brats? MEANIE!

Ok - so I'm currently working on a reduced herd matron schedule. My day goes like this.

Mom or Robin check my babies in the morning and if they're happy with how fed they are....then I get let out to focus on my herd matron duties on the floor. I stay on the floor with the girls and everyone else till suppertime - or usually later - bedtime - and then I go back to my cage to spend the night with supper of my own (I've already snacked off the herd food)....and I sleep and then feed the babies later and my day starts all over again.

I'm down to six babies...but one was really small when it was born and another one was sorta a "fader" which I tried to explain to mom. These six are all healthy and growing even though one is a bit of a runty.

Mom is happy because it looks like 3 are black and 3 are steel (my last litter was all steel). Also, one of the babies seems to have a really big head....don't ask me why that makes her happy...but oh well. 

'Thena as we call her (aka "Princess with a stick up her rear") is out playing right now in a pen mom made for her from the exercise pen. Honestly - she's soooo stupid. She's got this area that is like 4' X 6' and what does she spend time doing? Sitting by the edge and fighting with the herd girls as they go by.... I mean - come on - now that dad has rearranged the rabbitry a bit - she's next to Hermes and Dallas and Austin (the Cali boys with Texas names). She could almost even flirt with Mercury if she pushed her pen just a tiny bit.

But no - she'd rather fight with girls.

Ah....she just binkied. Maybe now she'll leave MY girls alone...

Of course, it might be my fault she's upset...I told her if she was gonna be on the floor with us "commoners" she might as well pull her weight and do some flirting and try to make herself useful.

Then I hopped away - flicking her off the whole distance. 

Oh.....Harmony is driving mama up the wall. Those of you who believe in prayer - pray for her and pray for something called "oxytocin" - that God will give it to her naturally or something.

She was due on the 14th so she's on day 33....well...day 34 by now I guess (almost). She's not in any distress but she's not comfortable and she's even got a bigger butt than she had before (even if Robin DID get a picture of her in her nestbox...). She really needs to have those brats of hers soon before MOM goes into distress. I found her wandering in front of her cage going, "Babies or Stewpot"...like her friend Zin taught her. I reminded mom that Harmony never uses enough salt and throws the onions away and won't follow the recipe...and she doesn't load the dishwasher right.

Anyway - I guess that's the update for now.

Oh - Zuba had a fun time earlier tonight. More in 31 days....maybe...


----------



## Nyx

By the way - did y'all like the videos of my grandson in my cage playing with his uncles and aunts?

He's ok...but he keeps peeing in the SAME spot in my cage.

He also has a bit of "dire rear" tonight....mom thinks he ate too much oatmeal (IS THAT POSSIBLE??)....so they took the oatmeal out of his food rations.

Poor baby.

Other than that - he's doing good. 

Mama says he's gonna give Ellie Mae competition for the "Pain in the Rear" award for bunnies. The rest of us didn't think that was possible....but then again - he is half e-lop....


----------



## TinysMom

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1955121278484[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1955130358711[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1955132798772[/flash]

[flash=320,256]http://www.facebook.com/v/1955134278809[/flash]


----------



## Jynxie

You videos say (at least to me)

Video unavailable.
The video has either been removed from facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.

I also can't click on them.


----------



## TinysMom

Sorry that they don't work - I'll have to upload them to photobucket later this week and then share that link.

Things have been hectic here - early Monday morning (around midnight) - Robin heard something crying outside. She went out to look and there was a small puppy (maybe 6 weeks old?) in the gutter across the street. She brought him in - asked us to not kill her - and then showed him to us.

He's black and white (if he were a rabbit I'd say he was vienna marked) and we (mostly I) named him Oreo. 

Not sure we're keeping him....I was really REALLY against keeping him largely because of the rabbits. I know that puppies can be a real problem with other smaller animals.

Apparently - no one told Oreo that - or the flemish girls. They will groom him and when he's tired - he goes and cuddles up with them or on top of them. I have some pictures I need to upload to photobucket of him curled up with his head on Nyx's tummy.

I'm really praying about this - because we know a dog can be a 10-20 year commitment. I'm on my way out the door in a bit to get him some puppy food (he had some of the dog's canned food last night)...and he has an appointment on Thursday afternoon to see the vet. 

I'd appreciate prayers - and even input if you have specific thoughts. 

The dog pound is NOT an option - they're putting animals to sleep around day 7 and right now they're FULL up. 

The vet won't take him and adopt him out.

IF we rehome him.....I'm gonna ask a $25 fee and then put that down at the vet towards his shots or neuter (vs. keeping it for myself) in hopes that he'll see the vet, etc.

Until he started snuggling with the rabbits - I was all set to rehome him. Now...I don't know.

But apparently - Art is waiting for him to binky since he seems to think he's part bunny.


----------



## Jynxie

If he's black and white with vienna like markings, he's got some border collie in him for sure.

They're usually good farm dogs, I know when I lived up in farm country a lot of people owned them, or mixes of them.

I grew up with a border collie / lab mix. She was so protective over me, she also would never play with me incase she would hurt me (I used to HATE that as a kid since she'd play tug of war with everyone but me)

They're herding dogs, and they usually do have a rather big prey drive. But if he's doing okay with the bunnies then it might work out, plus he is young. I would try to introduce him into other drives (ie, food or toy, you could also try praise drive but food or toy is usually the most successful... Seeing as you have bunnies, I would try food and praise before toys)

You could also check out leerburg.com they have AMAZING articles, and a forum.

If he really is part border collie though, he's going to need A LOT of mental stimulation as well as exercise. Be sure to train him early (either for you, or whoever will adopt him down the line since they... Can get into a lot of trouble).

We actually found a stay border collie mix last year (around 5 months old) he was skin and bones this poor guy. We had him for a little over a week, got him a check up and shots and ... TRIED to train him. He was pretty crazy. I was trying to find him a farm home, since this dog would NEED a lot of room to run... He wasn't suitable for apartments, that is for sure.

I was glad the owners kept the name I gave him too (Jersey), I still have the adopters on facebook, apparently he's really doing well there.


----------



## TinysMom

Our older dog Millie is half border collie....and I'm really torn about this - whether our house can handle two border collie mixes. (She drives me up the wall....she's almost too smart for her own good). 

Our other dog Sasha is a German Shepherd mix.

Justin at the feed store said it shouldn't be hard to find a home for him - out on a farm.

I don't know...I mean....the majority of the people I've known who live on farms (and my experience is limited) - treat their dogs well - but don't always have the mindset of getting them vet care cause you can always "get another"....know what I mean?


----------



## Jynxie

I know what you mean for sure.
They're sometimes looked at more like tools on the farm then pets, which in the end... They're exactly how you said, they think they can just get another if one gets sick and dies.

If you have another border collie mix and a shepherd.
I think he'd be able to burn off a lot of energy just running around together.


----------



## TinysMom

Looks like Oreo is about to get a bath....he's got fleas really bad but he's so young we don't know if we can use flea products on him...


----------



## Jynxie

They have puppy products I believe.


----------



## TinysMom

I've had to watch this three or four times already - I just love it and I needed the laugh.

I would WANT to go to this wedding.

Hope you enjoy it too...

[ame]http://youtu.be/1AfCV284pys[/ame]


----------



## Jynxie

Haha, my mom showed me this yesterday.
She loves those flash mob things, she's also getting up at 3am to watch the royal wedding LOL.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Oreo is positively sweet! Who could resist that chubby little puppy tummy?

Um...is there any chance we could see some pictures of Nyx's new kits? It's been almost a week (she said, impatiently. :biggrin2: )


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Oreo is positively sweet! Who could resist that chubby little puppy tummy?
> 
> *Um...is there any chance we could see some pictures of Nyx's new kits? It's been almost a week (she said, impatiently. :biggrin2: )*


I do have photos and I will upload them either tonight or tomorrow and share them.

When they aren't in Nyx's cage....Jesse sleeps with them and "bunnysits" them in his cage.

Some of them are opening their eyes....and.....two of them have MASSIVE heads...I'm so psyched.

Also - I suspect that Oreo's last name is now officially "Flint". Art has grown to love him (somewhat) and we can't stop laughing every time we walk towards the rabbitry and find him curled up on top of a bunch of flemmies...

Oh - about flee-lops....Art would like me to do another breeding of them - but - with a doe that will take care of the babies.....so do y'all still want a flee-lop?

I can't believe he would like me to do this - but he is in love with Jesse too.


----------



## TinysMom

Early Monday morning (around midnight really - almost 1 am) - Robin heard a noise outside for a few minutes. After 10 or 15 minutes she went outside to see what it was.....and found a puppy in the gutter across the street from us (hungry and flea-infested).

She brought him in - asked us to please not kill her (we figured out why when we crated him later that night).....and well....after seeing him snuggle with the flemish giants the last couple of days - Art has said he needs to stay here. 


His name is Oreo....yeah...I know....cheesy!

But I picked it out...

[align=center]





















[/align][align=left]I need to edit some photos before I post them here - but when he gets tired - he goes in the rabbitry and sleeps either on top of - or beside (snuggled up with his head on them) - the flemish giant girls.

They groom him and help him fall asleep.

He did try to bite on them the first day or two (and I was prepared to rehome him as I wasn't gonna fight the "leave the bunnies alone" battle again).

But...he doesn't bite them anymore. 

I know that Thunder put him in his place at least twice...chased him a bit and sorta nipped at him. I think he's learned that the girls are BIGGER and they can SIT ON HIM if they want to!


[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I really hate to put this here - but I sorta feel a need to do so. If this gets you down (and I'll try to make it short) feel free to skip this post.

I've been really depressed the last few days....I haven't really wanted to share it on here - but I think that Harry's death set off a chain reaction of sinking into depression. 

I did ok when we lost the other ones - I mean - I knew it was gonna happen. But I had gotten so close to him (even though he was the one I wanted to send to Dave and Karen) and he was such a hoot.

Looking back, I remember thinking to myself, "I wonder what Tiny was like at this age..." as he was developing.

And after he died - it was almost in a way - like losing Tiny all over again. 

I can't cry around Robin & Art - they love me but they don't understand how I can still "lose it" over a rabbit that passed away over 3 years ago....particularly when Zeus sleeps with us and I have the girls that I love so much. (Ok -I love my bucks too - but there is just something special about flemish girls).

When I get like this - (as I'm sure Alicia knows and probably others who've known me on the forum for a bit) - I pull away. I don't want to burden folks with my emotions and they can be so overwhelming.

I also think that its been hard because Nyx has 3 black babies and 3 steel babies...and I've never had black flemish giants before. One of the black ones has a HUGE head (as does one of them steel) - but one of the black ones is sorta a bit runty....and it reminds me how Tiny was sorta runty for his litter and that was why he was sold as a pet. (I suspect it is a girl but haven't really checked yet).

I know that several of you believe in prayer and we've talked about it before privately as we've shared prayer requests, etc.

I'd really appreciate prayer that I can shake this feeling of loss. 

I called Alicia earlier tonight because Art walked out the door and the tears were just flowing and I felt so STUPID for acting like this when I've lost other rabbits since then. (My other loss that is killing me is Sophia....she has a daughter that looks just like her in the face and the older she gets - the more she looks JUST LIKE her mom. Its hard sometimes to look at her....because I want her mom back so badly).

Anyway - I'll shut up now - I have tears running down my face so bad that it is hard to see the screen.

I will try to do a better job at keeping everyone updated with photos!

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Um...is there any chance we could see some pictures of Nyx's new kits? It's been almost a week (she said, impatiently. :biggrin2: )


[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]There are a few more in my gallery here on RO....I just tried to put a few here. 
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I'll try to not be too lazy and do a video of them later this week too....
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I just have to share one more photo.

Being her usual curious, creative, ornery self - she was in the "box" again (which didn't have bags of food in it cause we needed to get more).

I told her to get out. (She was chewing on stuff).

Here is her reply...

[align=center]





I got the impression she didn't feel her tongue was long enough to truly express herself.

E-lop owners.....ever feel like this is what how your e-lops want to respond to you? Or is it just me????
[/align]


----------



## Jynxie

Such cute pictures, the babies are adorable!

Also flint is for sure a border collie, very cute.
He's gorgeous.


----------



## TinysMom

*Jynxie wrote: *


> Such cute pictures, the babies are adorable!
> 
> Also flint is for sure a border collie, very cute.
> He's gorgeous.


Flint is our last name...his name is actually "Oreo"...

When I said that about his name being Flint - it was basically - saying - although we were thinking of rehoming him...it looks like this is his forever home.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Also - I suspect that Oreo's last name is now officially "Flint". Art has grown to love him (somewhat) and we can't stop laughing every time we walk towards the rabbitry and find him curled up on top of a bunch of flemmies...
> 
> Oh - about flee-lops....Art would like me to do another breeding of them - but - with a doe that will take care of the babies.....so do y'all still want a flee-lop?
> 
> I can't believe he would like me to do this - but he is in love with Jesse too.



Sure we would love a fleelop from you!

That is cute the puppy cuddling with the bunny's. He could grow up thinking he is a bunny. I had a dog raised around cats from the she was just a pup, she acted more like a cat then a dog.


----------



## Jynxie

Ohh, sorry.
I get it now, well welcome home Oreo!


----------



## wabbitmom12

YAY!!! Baby Flemmie pictures! :big kiss:
We always knew that Art is a real softie!:wink Oreo is a adorable, and one lucky puppy! He is adopted by a family AND a herd. :biggrin2:

I just love how animals react to babies, whether they are the same species or not. The flemmie does know that Oreo is just a pup (probably because he doesn't have any mature sex hormones yet). Sounds like they tolerate him much like they would a baby...a WARM, SNUGGLY baby... because there's always room for another warm body in the sleeping pile :biggrin2: Maybe if you keep him socialized with the rabbits from this age on, he will be very trustworthy with them? Stranger things have happened.


----------



## TinysMom

Oreo is approx. 6 weeks old, weighs 3 pounds and 4 ounces....and had his first puppy shot. He will go back in 3 weeks for his next one. 

His fecal came back negative (Praise God)! 

He is definitely part border collie - not sure what else.

While we were waiting for the vet - he fell off the table....and of course he howled and cried and got all upset. As Robin said, "If you're gonna fall off the table and land on your head....at least this is the place to do it!"

He's fine.


----------



## TinysMom

Took a couple of photos of Jesse today...he was in "his" nestbox with the babies...his ears are at least 2 if not 2 1/2 times the length of his head!

[align=center]











[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote:*


> *Sure we would love a fleelop from you!*
> 
> That is cute the puppy cuddling with the bunny's. He could grow up thinking he is a bunny. I had a dog raised around cats from the she was just a pup, she acted more like a cat then a dog.


Art wants me to use a doe that will be a good mom. I'd use Harmony but I really want to retire her...so that leaves me Nyx.

Or I might try one of Harmony's daughters since they had such a great mama.

The thing is - I may use Jar Jar for the breeding instead (if he is doing ok).....can you imagine if I bred him with Nyx and got BROKEN BLACK flee-lops?


----------



## TinysMom

I keep missing Tiny....I am thinking about saving up and buying one of these memorial benches this summer. I like the last two the best...but I don't know.

That is a lot of money to spend....and I'm not sure where I'd put it as it wouldn't show up if I put it where we buried him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Took a couple of photos of Jesse today...he was in "his" nestbox with the babies...his ears are at least 2 if not 2 1/2 times the length of his head!
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


So cute! I love those ears!:inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - R.I.P. Milina. I didn't talk about her much - she was a chocolate holland lop doe that we bought to breed with Puck (he was broken black otter that carried chocolate). She was six years old - the mom to Puckina....and for the last 3 days we've known we were losing her.

Art just held her in his arms for the last half hour and she just passed away a few minutes ago.

Art really loves lops and for some reason - they love him too (more than me). 

I was going through my photos to try and find a photo of Milina - but I'm not sure that I took any of her (or many) after we got her. 

The more I looked at all the pictures of rabbits I've lost...Tiny, Miss Bea, New Hope, Cassanova, Isenstar & Sapphira - etc. etc. - the more depressed I was getting.

Then I came across this photo - of a rabbit who is very much alive.

For those who don't know the whole story - Nyx came to us from Dave & Karen (Wabbitdad12 & Wabbitmom12). The story is sorta complicated because we were gonna get one - and then we started breeding and said, "We only want a girl" and we had to wait and see if they had a girl (she was called Houdini - for good reason). Dave & Karen were flying to San Antonio and they were going to bring her to us (we paid for her flight).

Anyway - once we knew we were getting her - and which one - they took a picture of Nyx for us....if I remember right - she proceeded to eat (or try to eat) the hat after the photo session.

Here's the close-up of her face....I love it!

[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]I'm still very sad about Milina and all the others we've lost over the years...but pictures like this ...make me smile.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Hope it made you smile too.[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center][line][/align][align=left]Baby bunny update: All of Nyx's six remaining babies are doing great. The two largest are about 2/3 (or more) the size of Jesse who is definitely built more like an e-lop. Its sorta funny cause the babies are 2 weeks old tdday and Jesse is...four or five weeks old?

Then again - Elops tend to be around 10 pounds - flemish can be 17-20 pounds and up.

Oh - special note to Dave & Karen....I'm thrilled with this litter and I think you will like what you see as they get older. Two of them have that huge wide buck face and several of them have HUGE feet. I think the Nyx/Dukey combination was an awesome way to go....


[/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry about Milina.

I had forgotten about that picture, put a smile on my face again. A Texas bound bunny just had to have a cowboy hat!


----------



## TinysMom

Dave - there is a saying here that is "Don't Mess With Texas" (you can see it on road signs sometimes).

Let me tell you - Nyx was BORN with that attitude I think. No one messes with Nyx...she is definitely the boss.

But she's also a sweetheart.


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> [/align][align=center]
> [/align][align=center]I'm still very sad about MilinaÂ  and all the others we've lost over the years...but pictures like this ...make me smile.[/align][align=center]
> [/align][align=center]Hope it made you smile too.[/align][align=center]
> [/align][align=center][line][/align][align=left]Baby bunny update:Â  All of Nyx's six remaining babies are doing great.Â  The two largest are about 2/3 (or more) the size of Jesse who is definitely built more like an e-lop.Â  Its sorta funny cause the babies are 2 weeks old tdday and Jesse is...four or five weeks old?
> 
> Then again - Elops tend to be around 10 pounds - flemish can be 17-20 pounds and up.
> 
> Oh - special note to Dave & Karen....I'm thrilled with this litter and I think you will like what you see as they get older.Â  Two of them have that huge wide buck face and several of them have HUGE feet.Â  I think the Nyx/Dukey combination was an awesome way to go....
> 
> 
> [/align]



:biggrin2: There's my Nyx! 

Thanks for the litter update...it's amazing how you can start to see some of the desirable traits coming out already at this age. Don't get me wrong...others can and will develop...but the kits rarely LOSE the good qualities they are hinting at even this young. Usually they just keep gettin' even better.


----------



## TinysMom

Dukey is very happy that we like his babies and he's offered his services anytime that I want to breed. He says that he's willing to "sacrifice" his time and energy to help our breeding program along.

The funny thing is - Dukey (and Athena) don't have big wide faces....and Nyx's isn't overly wide either but when she had Schioppi - his head was sorta massive...and now with these two in the nestbox. WOO HOO!

On a different - almost funny note - we've come to the conclusion that Oreo is NOT a border collie. Yes - he has the markings that border collies have - but I found a puppy weight calculator thing and it looks like he's probably going to top out around 11-13 pounds. So I went search for what breeds are small and have black and white markings like his (and of course - he's probably a mixed breed anyway). 

Um...he's probably a....BEAGLE!

GREAT! (Not).

He'll be taller than the flemish - but they'll still outweigh him (maybe).

Oh and now that he's staying - he doesn't really nap with the rabbits anymore....I suspect he did that to make me agree to let him stay.


----------



## TinysMom

These next photos are sideways - Jesse is trying to stand up and look out of his cage/carrier..


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to share that it looks like we'll be getting our rabbitry building (well - the parts for it) by the end of May. In some ways I can hardly wait - in other ways - I'm dreading it.

When I first made arrangements to buy it - I didn't realize we'd be the ones "building" it. Then - once I realized it - Art LOVED the idea (while I hated it).

But we added so much to it that we couldn't afford right away...so we had to wait till now to pay it off and get it (and we're pulling money out of our 401K to finish paying it).

You can see samples of the building here.

I need to look at the paperwork - but if I remember right we are getting a 14' X 32' building - but since it is in 2' sections we may do one building that is 14' X 24' and one that is 14' X 8'. We're also getting sunroof type things for it (2 or 3 I think).

I'm dreading it coming....it will be a lot of work - sorta. But it will be nice to have it also.

Now if we just don't want to kill each other over the process of getting the yard ready and getting it up once it gets here....(we have a running joke..."divorce...no. Murder? possibly!"

Ooops - make that 16' across - not 14'....


----------



## Nyx

I know....I know....its been a while since I've posted.

But come on folks...I'm managing a herd....feeding 6 babies....and helping mom out with some other responsibilities that appear to have been SHOVED on me (more on that later). So its a bit hard to find time to come on here and jabber at y'all.

First - FatButt wasn't pregnant. Yeah yeah...I know you know here as Harmony. I don't care....

Secondly - Portia IS pregnant and due May 17th. We're all very happy for her and she's been binkying when the door is open outside (for nice weather) and she still chases other rabbits around. I did explain to her that she needs her rest still and she's agreed that as she gets closer to her due date...she'd rest more.

Thunder is really mad at mom.....she wants to breed so bad and mom has said "NO". In fact- mom almost SHOUTED "NO" at her. It seems like mom said something along the lines of "You've had two litters and you've never fed them...breeding isn't just about the s_x .... its about having the babies afterwards...". So now Thunder is going in the bathroom and digging in the bathtub to get rid of her frustrations.

I agree with mom though and have told Thunder that she's blown her chances. She'll just have to be a pet rabbit.

She's not speaking to me anymore.

Mom has been working on some sort of a chart for "line breeding" to decide who should be bred to who for her lines. Unfortunately, she put it up high enough that the girls can't get to it - they want to plan their own breedings and they're trying to get the chart down so they can destroy it. 

Supposedly mom is taking photos and weights of all the boys today so she can make some decisions...and then she may do photos and weights of the girls too later this weekend. 

Can you believe that DAD wants me to breed with either Jar Jar or Brady Hawkes? I certainly thumped at mom when she came to discuss it with me. Of course, it wouldn't happen yet - I need a break after having babies....and these babies still need me for a bit. (That reminds me - the babies are being called "Nyx Bits"....ha ha ha).

Apparently dad wants more flee-lops and he wants mama to use a doe that she knows will take care of the babies.

HA HA HA.

Whatever.

I told her it would take an awful lot of craisins to put me in the mood...and she asked how many bags she should get...

Hmmm....I may have to consider this?

Anyway - back to my "other responsibilities".

As many of you know - mom is a softie. Let her know of a hurt animal or one that needs a home - and suddenly they're moving cages and fitting animals in. Sometimes the animals don't even get a cage...like in the case of OREO.

It appears that sometimes Oreo needs a "mommy". He will go to mom - but if she's not available and he needs cuddling to get to sleep...he comes to.....well...the picture will explain it.








Yeah - that's right - he comes to ME!

At least there are times when the other girls help me out with him. Here's one we call "Three Bunnies and a Beagle"...






Well - I guess that's all for now. Between Oreo, the herd and my babies - I best get off here and get some of my responsibilities done.


----------



## JadeIcing

I want him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

What a Kodak moment!


----------



## wabbitmom12

My Very Dear Nyx,

Thank you so much for your update. I've been wondering how you have been managing all of your responsibilities, on top of trying to raise up a litter of 6 precocious kits. (Yes, that is "precocious", not precious. Although they ARE precious, and very adorable. But, since they are YOURS, they are bound to be PREE-CO-SHUS...these things tend to run in the genes. Your Mama Peg is going to have her hands full!  ).

Now dear, I know that you don't WANT to hear this, but I am going to say it anyway: Having Oreo around is a good thing for your Mama. And what is good for your Mama, is also good for EVERYONE else. (Being a Mama yourself, you know this saying is true: "If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy!") Oreo makes her laugh, and gives her another "baby" to love on, like she does Jesse, and all of your kits. And sometimes lately Mama has been a little sad about some of the bunnies and kits that have gone to the Bridge. So it's GOOD for her to have happy, new life to enjoy. 

So, my Nyx, I know that you will be extra kind to Oreo as a special favor to Mama. It's important to her that Oreo knows how to behave around the Herd, and YOU are the best doe to teach him how! I'm sure you will be fair, firm, and kind. He is a Baby, after all...and probably misses his mama and siblings A LOT. 

Love to you and the kits,

Your Indiana "Mama", 
Wabbitmom


----------



## TinysMom

RIP Zuba

Don't know what else to say - I knew he wasn't quite himself....but he went downhill pretty quickly.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg.:hug:


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I want him.


There are actually moments when I would consider letting you have him!!!


----------



## JadeIcing

I am sorry about Zuba.


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Ali & Dave.

The truth is - I think that Zuba died of a broken heart. He was in great shape - had been eating up until the day before he died - his fur was soft - there was no snotty nose or anything. He had poops, etc.

But he'd been very depressed since he lost his "neighbor" last month - which was one reason why I bred him on the 17th - to try and help him "perk up" a bit. 

The night before he passed I held him and talked to him....but I could see in his eyes that he just wasn't happy. 

I will probably sound crazy to most people...but there is no other reason I can think of why a perfectly healthy bunny would pass away like that - except for the fact that he lost his dearest friend in the next cage (and yes, I tried to rotate other bunnies so he'd have a new friend - he wanted nothing to do with it).


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Thanks Ali & Dave.
> 
> The truth is - I think that Zuba died of a broken heart. He was in great shape - had been eating up until the day before he died - his fur was soft - there was no snotty nose or anything. He had poops, etc.
> 
> But he'd been very depressed since he lost his "neighbor" last month - which was one reason why I bred him on the 17th - to try and help him "perk up" a bit.
> 
> The night before he passed I held him and talked to him....but I could see in his eyes that he just wasn't happy.
> 
> I will probably sound crazy to most people...but there is no other reason I can think of why a perfectly healthy bunny would pass away like that - except for the fact that he lost his dearest friend in the next cage (and yes, I tried to rotate other bunnies so he'd have a new friend - he wanted nothing to do with it).



I am so sorry about Zuba. It's so hard to lose them, and even worse when they seem perfectly healthy one minute and then are gone the next. 

You know that Dave and I wholeheartedly believe in the broken-hearted bunny syndrome. I am positive that is how we lost our Lilly. Though it really doesn't help our grief right now, later you will draw comfort from the fact that he is with his Special Friend...and all of the others that passed over the Bridge.

:hug2: Chin up, Friend! I am praying for you.


----------



## TinysMom

I have been debating about posting this....but I guess I better go ahead and do so. Its really hard and I'm probably not going to get the words right.

The more that the flemish giant babies grow - the more I'm seeing a problem with Jesse. Today it was particularly noticeable that his tummy is growing - but his head and body (and legs) aren't. He's almost like a little ball on tiny legs with long ears. 

In addition - today he didn't want to run and play on the floor - it was like he was so big in the tummy area that he just wanted to sleep because it wasn't comfortable to run and play.

I've given him gas meds and I've given him probiotics and I'm going to continue to work with him.

But for a week or more - Robin and Art have been trying to get me to take off the rose-colored glasses and see Jesse as he's becoming - that he isn't developing right - and that he probably won't make it to adulthood.

As I looked at him today and tried to play with him and interact with him - I came to the conclusion that if nothing changes - we'll probably have him anywhere from another 3 days to a week.

I want to give him a bath later on today and clean him up (he was so messy when he ate) - and then hopefully get some photos of him.

I just wanted to prepare everyone that he probably won't make it.....

The signs have been there - I just didn't want to see them.


----------



## Jynxie

I'm so sorry for your loss and that Jesse isn't looking well.

The other babies seem to be doing well and they're very cute.
Of course so is Oreo.

Keep us updated.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Poor Jesse...poor Mama Peg.  

As always, it's hard for us - but remember: He's been a happy little bun, his whole little life. Without your care, he wouldn't have made it past a few days. 

Please call me if you need to talk. In the meantime, here's a hug: :hug2:


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Poor Jesse...poor Mama Peg.
> 
> As always, it's hard for us - but remember: He's been a happy little bun, his whole little life. Without your care, he wouldn't have made it past a few days.
> 
> Please call me if you need to talk. In the meantime, here's a hug: :hug2:


Karen - you have NO idea how much your words meant to me. I needed to be reminded of what you said.

I did something very sad last night.....I held him and talked to him and loved on him - and then I told him he has my permission to cross the bridge.

He's still here.....but in my heart, I've said goodbye to him. I'm letting him go.

He is eating and drinking - but I can feel that his organs are swollen (it feels like it could be his heart but I can't tell for sure).

He's mainly sleeping and eating and drinking. He still loves on the others and sleeps with them....and I do still pet him, etc.

But he doesn't want formula anymore (I even put it in a bowl to make it easier for him) - he just wants water and pellets and hay.

If he were older I would take him to a vet and see if he could get on meds for congestive heart failure....but he is so young and so small...and just hasn't developed right.

So .... I'm just loving on him - and letting him go.

Its killing me inside...his nickname was going to be "The BunSitter" since he always babysat the little ones.

I find myself wondering though if maybe Thunder knew there was something wrong with the babies...I don't know.

[line]
Now on to something a bit more positive....life with an E-lop.

I think I've shared on here before how Ellie Mae likes to get into the big wooden box we store food in and dig....today she went to jump in....and well...you'll see...

[align=center]





WHAT did you guys do to MY Box???




I am NOT gonna sit here and pose for photos!!




I can never remember - do we get the blue or the gray? I know ours is better than the lionheads' food though...




I disapprove of having all this food here.




Won't you PLEASE give me back my play area???




I HATE YOU!!!




Have the butt...




Maybe I can move it myself....




I helped Robin open this blue bag.....
[/align]


----------



## Nela

That's what you do for all your buns, Peg. Show them the meaning of love, show them that there are still good humans in the world, and let them cross over in peace when the time comes. That's what you do, and I don't think you've ever stopped doing that. I think you just forget that, sadly, you can't do more. 

Hugs!


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> That's what you do for all your buns, Peg. Show them the meaning of love, show them that there are still good humans in the world, and let them cross over in peace when the time comes. That's what you do, and I don't think you've ever stopped doing that. I think you just forget that, sadly, you can't do more.
> 
> Hugs!


You have no idea how much this means to me. It is very true.

I know that there are those who see me struggle with this and say, "Maybe you should stop breeding" and I do think about that sometimes.

I talked to another breeder (not here on the forum) and she said, "Peg...your problem is that while you know that breeding involves both life and death...you hold on as long as you can to the ones others would put down at a younger age. It isn't that it is wrong of you to do that - but because of your choices - you choose the pain because you honor the value of life."

Wow.

For those who don't know - and I don't share it often.....I was born in 1960 to a 14 year old girl who did not choose to have sex. Because of this - I was adopted (there is more to the story - but that is enough for right now).

I would've been one of those babies that people say, "oh..its ok to abort that baby...because of the circumstances of its conception...".

But my birthmom (and her mom) allowed me to live....to have a life....and so I was adopted.

Because of the circumstances behind my conception....I tend to be vehement about choosing life and allowing something to live as long as possible if they can.

Jesse doesn't appear to be in any pain - just tired sometimes - although today he did play a bit.

I guess I will continue to choose life for him for as long as I can....and be prepared for the grief when he crosses the bridge.

At least I know today he's had some banana which he just LOVES so much...(and the babies had a bit too - as did Nyx who held my chair hostage...but that is another story).


----------



## MiniLopHop

I think you are a wonderful breeder and normally I'm not all that pro-breeders. You have a wonderful heart and love for your rabbits. They are your family as pets should be. I'm sure that each one of your animals feels loved every day. That connection is your gift. If you didn't let yourself be so open to giving them love then you wouldn't be able to receive their love in return.

You have given Jesse a wonderful, love filled life. Yes, it will be short because of how he was born, but it was the best it possibly could have been. You share a wonderful gift with the rabbit community and bring joy to countless people and animals through your work. I wish everyone was as open and loving as you are.

:hugsquish:


----------



## TinysMom

Brandy - that means a lot to me.

I am not normally pro-breeders either....too many I've seen treat their animals like "things" or "livestock".

My rabbits are my "babies" in a way - manytimes I'm hopefully raising them for someone else....but still yet...I feel like they're my "kids" now that my kids are grown.

Alicia can tell you about times we'll be talking on the phone and I walk into the rabbitry to talk to them....and I'll fuss at them just as if they're little kids (or give them kisses and pets).

I'm very much a "rabbit person"...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Jesse knows he has a special slave.

Love the photo's of Elle Mae! I've seen many of those same looks from Daisy Mae and Jenny.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## TinysMom

Jesse is....still with us. I am sorta surprised but he's doing somewhat ok. Not the best...but he went crazy over his banana (he actually got some TWICE today...I figure why not spoil him...know what I mean??).

He also shocked me by HOPPING over to the litter box and hopping into it and using it. He hadn't been moving around much - I think having the "Nyx Bits" with him has helped a lot and they groom him and snuggle with him.

If he's still with us tomorrow - I hope to take more photos. Right now he's chowing down on hay.

I can't go into details except to say that I've reached a point of peace about his life and eventual death. He's taught me a lot and I've realized that life is about the living - enjoying the moments you have them (versus on focusing on the negative). I look into his eyes sometimes and I see the eyes of an "old soul". I've seen it for a while but it never really "connected" with me - but I'd see him watching me while he'd eat from his syringe...and it was just so...interesting. Dukey was always focused on his food....even Dirty Harry was. But for some reason - Jesse often would make eye contact with ME and watch me while he took his formula.

On another note - I'm a bit concerned about Nyx. She has two little abscesses under her chin. They aren't connected to the bone at all - they're maybe pea size. I drained one on Tuesday night (with Robin's help as Nyx was NOT cooperating at all). I say two - she had three - now its down to two.

The problem is - if I give her meds - her milk will dry up and she can't nurse the babies....so its mainly a "watch and wait" type of thing.

Hopefully Art will help me with her tomorrow. I think if I can drain these last two and put bag balm on them (or even just put the bag balm on without draining them) - they'll go away. They're really not that big...


----------



## TinysMom

Not much for updates....Jesse is still here....and he got a bit of exercise today. Who knows...maybe he'll surprise me. I hope so.

I think I'm "officially" Nyx's slave. I had some banana on my printer because I'd given some to Jesse and ate some myself but was waiting to see if he wanted more.

Normally Nyx comes up to me and stands on her hind legs and paws at me to get my attention. Not this time.

She came up to me and the next thing I knew - she was on my lap - trying to stick her nose on my mouth to see where the banana was. It was sorta frustrating and also sorta hilarious. I mean - how many rabbits have the audacity to just jump in my lap because they want something....of course ... if it would be anyone - it would be Nyx.

Have I mentioned I love that doe?

She got some banana in Art's chair...

Portia is currently locked up....this morning she was running around with a Walmart plastic bag - waving it like a fan. Does will frequently do this when they're close to delivery - if they're not in a cage - they'll grab fabric or whatever and start running around to make a nest. Since I was sleeping and Art & Robin weren't sure when she's due - they caged her with some hay. She's been ignoring it.

I could swear she's pregnant - but it would only be day 19....so I need to check her again later.

Right now the rabbitry is blocked off and the babies are chilling with a doe on the floor (and Jesse is there too). It shows me this one doe will make a good mom to see how she snuggles with them...

But Harmony was getting some run time cause she was doing the bunny 500 in her cage....so she got to play on the floor.

Here's a picture of where she wound up...

[align=center]





[align=left]That's an empty cage that the flemmie girls will go in (you can tell they poop in it and it goes down below too - that is about 2 days worth...needs to be changed again).

I guess that's about all for now....


[/align][/align]


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I hope Jesse continues to improve. 

That's my girl, Nyx, a real go getter. No one says no to her!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm not sure if I should be proud of Portia or not....

She's due on the 17th and I'm pretty darn sure she's pregnant - (starting to think Dotty took also)....but she's going around gathering up plastic Walmart bags out of the trash and then stashing them behind SchiBro's cage....no wonder he had a plastic bag in his cage that he shredded. I see now that Sam and Dean had one also.

When she couldn't find anymore Walmart bags...she found pieces of Avon brochures.

From what I understand - its the bunny version of RECYCLING!


*Edited to add: Dotty (who I also bred) was pulling a bit of fur today. Of course as soon as I caged her and gave her a box...she stopped. *


----------



## TinysMom

ROFLOL - Portia is now caged - but she was dragging a ziplock baggy of wooden puzzle pieces with her...to take to her nestbox.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> ROFLOL - Portia is now caged - but she was dragging a ziplock baggy of wooden puzzle pieces with her...to take to her nestbox.


Well,she has to have something to do while she waits!


----------



## TinysMom

I'm sure she would have enjoyed herself...its a 3D type wooden puzzle....if nothing else - she'd have something to chew on.

Gotta love my girls - they certainly have attitude and creativity.


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to update that Jesse is still with us....and he's doing better than I thought he was. He doesn't like to hop around a lot - but he sure loves his banana.

I took him out to the kitchen tonight so he could have banana without the babies bugging him and I told him that tomorrow I'd take him outside on the table and video him eating it...and I promised him that as long as he stays alive - I will do my darndest to make sure he gets some banana every single day.

May he live a long life....even if I have to buy a banana a day....


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Forgot to update that Jesse is still with us....and he's doing better than I thought he was. He doesn't like to hop around a lot - but he sure loves his banana.
> 
> I took him out to the kitchen tonight so he could have banana without the babies bugging him and I told him that tomorrow I'd take him outside on the table and video him eating it...and I promised him that as long as he stays alive - I will do my darndest to make sure he gets some banana every single day.
> 
> May he live a long life....even if I have to buy a banana a day....


ray: Such a happy little bun!


----------



## Nyx

Hello everybun....and hello humans also.

I'm taking a few minutes from my break time to write this to you. I hope you appreciate it. I mean...I am VERY busy between running a herd, nursing my babies and monitoring the puppy. Sometimes I wonder how I do it all - especially since Thunder has abdicated her rightful role as assistant matron.

That's right - she's abandoned us to go live in the office most of the time. She comes out at supper time and spends a couple of hours per day with us but then heads back to the office. Rumor has it that she's trying to start/manage a herd of lionheads. Ha Ha Ha. Right.

She left us for them?

Anyway - I've been trying to decide on her replacement. Her half-sister (on Mercury's side) comes running out to us several times per day to tell us what's happening. Meatball really irritates the girls...but I do need to keep a bit of an eye on my daughter - so I'll resort to using half-flemish spies if need be.

I'm sure mom has told you about my kids...that I had four boys and two girls Mom wanted more girls...but lets face it....more girls = more responsibility for me if mom plans to let them join the herd. So I HAD to have boys...know what I mean?

Apparently mom is in love with one of the girls....she's steel and she has a large head like a buck...but is a girl. Mom thinks she'd be a help to the breeding program. HELLO!!!! What about me mom???? Am I not a help?

Mom says this girl will have an even larger head she thinks....so I proceeded to tell Dukey that he gave me kits with FAT HEADS and he better not plan on breeding again. But what can I really say? I mean...mom is the one with the breeding charts and genetics, etc.

Then again - that girl is a bit of a nipper....so maybe she won't stay....you never know. Mom has been trying to figure out a name for her...remember - my other daughter's name is Thunder (which is not like Thunder and lightening but is a shortened version of her full name of THUNDERBUTT!!!). So to come up for a name for this girl....hmmmm....

The boys mom has thought about giving different character names from the actor Mark Shepard and the shows he's been on - like Crowley from Supernatural and Badger from Firefly and Sterling from Leverage, etc. 

Excuse the pun...but I "nyxed" that idea. I told her if she had to give them character names....pick them from JOHN WAYNE characters .... or maybe Jimmy Stewart characters.

We'll see what happens. Robin wants to name them after "My Little Pony" characters.

Oooh - I just saw the funniest thing. Funny to me - and you - but not to Sasha. Sasha was trying to sleep and Oreo was tired and wanted comfort...so he went up and laid down beside Sasha......and started SUCKING ON HER NIPPLES!!!! Honest and for true. Mom even saw it and laughed. What was funny - was when he couldn't find milk - he went to another nipple. 

Mom saw me snickering and laughed and said, "Better watch out Nyx....y6u've got milk...you'll be next..".

I think I threw my back out a bit flicking her off as I headed for the kitchen.

Oh - I think you'll want to know that Jesse is still with us. Mom sings to him "I'll give you a nana a day dear....I'll give you a nana a day..". That's right - little brat has been promised he'll have banana EVERY DAY he's alive if she can do it.

I HATE HIM!

Then again - I have been jumping up in her lap and getting nana myself. I usually get part of the peel too.

Well - I guess that's all for now. 

Oh - and two Holland lop girls MAY be preggers - or may not be preggers. We'll see!

More later..maybe....if I think I'm appreciated enough for all I do.

But now I'm gonna go contemplate who should be assistant herd matron. I'm about ready to offer it to Oreo but the girls will never go for that.....


----------



## TinysMom

R.I.P. Jesse

Sometime after he got his banana this morning - he laid down and went to sleep....and never woke up.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Oh, Peg. I am so sorry for your loss.

Binky Free, Jesse. :rainbow:


----------



## MiniLopHop

Peg, I am so sorry for your loss. Jesse wasa sweet boy. You made sure he knew he was loved and comfortable, that is all we can do in the end. At least he had his banana today.

:rip:


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks to those of you who expressed your thoughts both publicly and privately on here and on Facebook. I need to try and get the videos and photos off Facebook and put them on here - and maybe do a Rainbow bridge thread for him.

I'm somewhat ok with his passing - I knew it was coming - I had a week to prepare - and this morning when I felt the urge to give him his banana (instead of waiting till afternoon/evening like usual) - I did it. Art buried him out in a special place (I didn't ask where).

I was especially touched when Art prayed over our lunch at McD's that he thanked God for Jesse's life and for all that he meant to us and all the joy we got out of him, etc. etc.

I really need to take some pictures of the "Nyx Bits" too so y'all can see how they're growing.

I may take a day or two away from the forum if I can (don't know if I can bring myself to do it). I'm struggling with some things and I want to watch what I say and do.


----------



## TinysMom

Texas Tales and Tails

My new blog....I'll probably do most of my posts there - haven't decided yet - we'll see how it goes.


----------



## TinysMom

I'll be doing more updates in my other blog - but...

CINDY had five babies!!!!

Still waiting on Portia and Dotty!


----------



## TinysMom

Wanting to make sure her mom didn't get ALL the attention - Portia had SIX babies this morning - smaller than mom's babies...and one may be a peanut - I can't tell for sure yet.

So very happy...I have two broken torts it looks like and 9 torts...


----------



## Wabbitdad12

:woohoo


----------



## TinysMom

I figured I probably wouldn't blog on here anymore cause I thought that not that many people read it...but someone on here (more than one person really) told me that its easier to read my blogs on here and see pics than it is to find it through the feed on facebook...so I'll probably do both.


Now - for the thing I know y'all love most - PICTURES!!!

First up - Cindy's litter...





































Now on to Porta's litter of six - two of which are teeny tiny (but still hanging in there)..






same baby



































and now for something completely different......Ditzy Mitzi











Yes - she is sleeping. She falls off several times a day too - and then jumps back up and does it again...

Oh - and Dotty didn't have any babies. I am toying with breeding her with Triad, my broken tort lionhead - and getting broken tort (hopefully) lionlops.

I want to get her bred fairly soon before she gets too old for her first pregnancy.


----------



## JadeIcing

YAY HOLLANDS!


----------



## TinysMom

We lost Portia's two tiny babies - I knew it was going to happen as I suspected they were peanuts. However, her other four are doing quite well and I'm hoping they will make it. 

Cindy's babies are doing quite well - the smallest one (broken) does concern me....but it keeps growing and is just smaller than the others but it grows at about the same rate.

I just made one of the hardest phone calls I've ever had to make. 

We finally found the barn we want (long story - but our original plans didn't work out - turns out it was a blessing because it would have increased our property value and made our taxes go up)....but we realized that we could either buy the barn - OR - pay off our mini-van (well - be within one month of paying it off).

Paying off our mini van adds another $350 to our "disposable income" - meaning it would help a lot.

We decided to pay off the minivan and then buy the building in a few months once we've saved up enough to get it (at least we know how much its going to run).

Since we told the guy we'd call him by noon today to let him know if we were going to order the building or not....because he's placing his order for buildings then since he's just sold some from his lot....I called him to let him know what we're going to do.

I am really down about the decision - I WANTED the bunny barn - as we all did. But while my heart wanted the barn - my head said that it was wiser to pay off the van and get out from under that payment.

What is cool is that the building we're getting - someone else here in town also got for their rabbitry and as it turns out - they even imported rabbits from the UK or Europe or something. I need to try and find a way to contact them!

The building will be 10' X 18'. The door is 4' wide and it will be on the 18' side - with a cut-out directly across from it for an air conditioner. Then - on each of the 10' sides will be a window so we can open it up and air out the building whenever we want. We also talked about how to lower the ceiling on it so that a 10,000 btu air conditioner would be enough to keep it cool.

Anyway - that's my news for now.


----------



## TinysMom

Pictures of new rabbitry building style

Colors of buildings

We're going to get Polar White to keep it cool....not sure about trim color yet.


----------



## Nyx

Well, I see that my threat to take over mom's blog if she deserted it ...worked! That's good cause I don't have a lot of time to do updates myself. Let me tell you - I forgot how much work it could take to nurse a litter. Its especially difficult when mom goes to bed before 3 am and I have to wait for someone to get up so they'll put me in the babies' cage and let me nurse. Do you know what its like to live with all that milk for several hours??? I think that's mean of mom to go to bed before I'm ready to nurse....she offers to put me up but I tell her I don't have milk yet and will have to wait a bit...so she heads off to bed and I'm sitting there frustrated for HOURS. 

Portia and Cindy have it easy - their babies still have their eyes closed and stay in their nestbox. Mine? HA.

Mom told me about their decision to not get a bunny barn. Actually, I sat in the rabbitry and listened in on the discussion. Personally, I don't see what the big deal is....I mean - we behave pretty good - sorta - for rabbits. I know Ellie Mae can be frustrating and that Diane has been chewing on Robin's computer cords lately - so far she's destroyed the headphone cords twice - and ejected Robin from the internet once by chewing on that cord. She's pretty proud of herself for that move...but I told her she better take a couple of days off or she might wind up in a cage.

The bucks are doing quite well. Mom is talking about doing some planned breedings July 1st. Diane and the other girls are getting quite excited about it. Mom's also talking/thinking about taking "Princess" Athena and Fat Butt to the vet for a visit...something about getting a spay. I don't know what that is...but I suggested that maybe it was some weight loss plan? Anyway....she would like to do that in the next 2-3 months. 'thena is all excited about - saying she's getting something I'm not getting. I told her that if I wanted it...I'd get one too....

Ooops - sounds like Robin is letting the brats down for playtime...I best go....but before I do - I have some pictures to share with y'all.





I love the look on this baby's face - its learned the "I disapprove" look already. I give it a 9 for effort - it needs to look a bit more mean.





Somebun was trying to sleep through the photo shoot....





















There's more pictures in my gallery - I don't want to make it too hard for people to look at the thread and have pictures load.

Aren't my babies just adorable? At least to humans.....to me.....they're just little bundles of fur that chase me around and go "feed me mama...I'm yours!"

Nope - they're soon to be BREEDER MAMA'S!!!


----------



## TinysMom

I am posting this for those folks who don't follow me on Facebook and didn't see the video I posted (I don't think I can bring myself to post it here).

For the last couple of weeks - Oreo has been acting strange sometimes. He will walk around with his head down - bumping into things - climbing over things (as if he doesn't really see them).

We thought / hoped it was hypoglycemia or something like that. 

Today it got worse - to the point that we took him to the vet so they could see what he is doing. 

The news isn't good. 

After doing bloodwork, etc it is suspected that he "could" have a liver shunt (which isn't good and the odds of recovery are not great)....or he could have neurological problems that are genetic.

It would cost $1500 or more to get an MRI and other workup done in San Antonio - and even then - the vet doesn't believe that they can find a cause that can be fixed....he believes that whatever it is - it is genetic.

Basically - we are at a point where we will keep an eye on Oreo - but most likely have to make the decision sometime in the near weeks to help him cross the bridge.

What he is experiencing is getting worse and it is getting worse pretty quickly. It appears as though the more he grows - the worse he gets.

At this point - he does not appear to be in any pain (per the vet and per our observation) and we are going to go by the three A's to decide when he needs help. Those are:

alertness
appetite
affection

I am hoping he has a good day tomorrow so I can get a new video card for my camera and take some videos and pictures of him outdoors.

In my gut - I suspect we might have 1 week or 2 weeks. I don't think we have more than a month at most.

My heart is breaking - and I honestly don't know how I can handle this.

For those who believe in prayer - please be praying.

I want to share something later - but I can't type right now without crying.


----------



## TinysMom

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:



I just HAVE to share this.

I was so discouraged about Oreo - the vet basically gave us the impression that his case was hopeless and it would only be a matter of time before he'd probably have to be put down....

Alicia can tell you a bit of how depressed I was (she may not know that on my way home from the vet I almost went off the road because I was crying so hard).

BUT....(PRAISE GOD)....I did some research and I found online the group "DogLiverDisease" at yahoogroups and I joined. Today I got to talk to one of the head moderators on there (over the phone).

Oreo is currently on a de-tox program to get his system cleaned out of the toxins that his liver has built up from the food he eats. 

There are several different liver problems that it could be - liver shunt being one of them. It is the one we suspect right now and the reason we feel his labs didn't reflect it totally is because he may have been dehydrated and that would throw off his bloodwork.

Anyway - once we've gone a couple of days on the detox program - he's going on the Hill's L/D food which is lower in protein and then hopefully he's going on another brand that is prescription only and it is for dogs with liver disease. (I need to go in and get his vet to prescribe it for him - pray that the vet will work with me).

His dog food will be about $55 per bag - but it should last him at least two months and possibly three months. 

He will also need supplements and *possibly* anti-biotics (because liver problems can cause crystals in the urine and infections, etc) - but now I know what we're looking at.

This group is awesome - they're helping me know what tests that the vet needs to take so we can monitor his liver - and they're just encouraging me so much.

Many people who can't afford to do shunt surgery on their dogs - manage their lives with diet and supplements and regular testing (either monthly or quarterly) at the vet.

What makes all this even more amazing is that Oreo ate yesterday morning about 11 am and had a bad reaction about 20 minutes later - and now - for the first time in about 15 hours....he's back to acting like a PUPPY. I even didn't yell at him when he chased a rabbit (they were in his way while he ran out to the water bowl).

I am so thankful that I found this group - they are even going to help me break down his meals into how much he can have per meal (probably 6 small meals per day) and all of that other stuff.

All I can say is....PRAISE GOD!!!!!

I love this little puppy so much. I kept telling Art & Robin (and Ali) that I'm NOT a puppy person.

But guess what....I am an OREO person!

And I apologize for any typos but I'm typing this with tears streaming down my face that my puppy can maybe have a normal life!


----------



## TinysMom

I just need to add something....the group that I joined (which is made up of many members who have dogs with liver problems - of course) does not try to say "don't see a vet". In fact - they state that while they are there to help - they are not to take the place of seeking a vet's care. 

In my case though - my vet never deals with anything like this at all and would lean towards putting a dog down (much like vets used to do with rabbits with wry neck - not realizing that it can be managed).

But they are helping me to know what tests to ask for that my vet didn't even know to do (he only knew to do a blood test for the liver....not the other specific tests which help give more information).

Also - I've been given links to articles in journals, etc. to share with my vet to help him get educated on this.

Ok...shutting up now...maybe.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am glad you found a way to detox.

Love the bunny pictures! Not nearly enough, but enough to satisfy my craving.


----------



## Luv Buns

Your photos are so cute! I love the cat, sounds like a character!!

Im glad that you have found some hope in the other group.


----------



## TinysMom

The holland lop babies are OUT of the nestbox (13 days old today) and all but one have their eyes open. That one should have its eyes open later today.

Here's some pics of the Nyx Bits....one has an eye problem - looks like it got nipped - am treating it!


----------



## TinysMom

Its time for a major update - no photos right now - just me sharing what is happening.

Let's see - what order do I go in?


*Nyx Bits*
Well, the "tweenies" or "Nyx Bits" are now 7 1/2 weeks old. Its hard to believe that they've grown up so much already. I'm probably going to have to start making decisions pretty quickly on who to keep and who to rehome. I'm trying to decide at what age I should let them go. It seems like the larger breeds just take longer to develop. I'm probably going to keep the two girls (one of the girls is the one with the irritated eye).

*Holland Lops*
The babies are jumping out of their boxes - even with their eyes closed. Does that tell you something about their personalities? Actually - their eyes are open now - all but one baby and I'm going to take a damp cloth in a minute and help it open its eyes. I'm not sure - but I suspect that out of the 9 babies we have (4 from Portia and 5 from Cindy) that 7 might be boys and 2 girls. I'm a bit frustrated - I mean - I know I wanted a new herd buck (or two) - but SEVEN boys?? 
Other than that - they are cute. I need to try and get pictures of them playing this week. Both mamas are doing good.

*Zeus*
This is a really hard update to write. Zeus appears to have an abscessed tooth. I am going to try to take him to the vet in San Antonio this week - I have contacted them via. their website for an appointment. Zeus lost some weight and was starting to go into stasis but I now have him eating salads and cilantro and apple slices. He doesn't want pellets (he will take the oatmeal that he'd normally get with his pellets though). I'm scared he's going to need surgery and he's over 6 years old. I will update later as I know more of what will happen - but based upon the information on the vet's website - I really suspect he's gonna need surgery - and definitely XRays for sure.

*Oreo*
I have become convinced that some of the greatest literature was written by those who have had puppies....definitely it was inspired by the experience of having a puppy. For instance - consider these quotes...
"It was the best of times....it was the worst of times."
"These are times that try men's souls"

You get the idea - right?
Oreo is acting like a NORMAL puppy. However, he is only acting this way because of the food he is on. He's basically on low-protein food for dogs with liver disease and he eats 4-5 times per day. Right now he's also on small portions that will be upped every week once we know he can handle the amount of protein he's having currently. 
He's currently on Hills LD canned food - and he gets 6/16 of a can per day. He also gets Pediasure and for a "filler" that keeps him not whining all the time and will give him calories but no protein - he's getting applesauce with his food. He LOVES it.
We've ordered Royal Canin Hepatic food for him and once it gets here - then we'll be giving him X amount of kibbles per meal (not sure what X is yet) along with his Pediasure and the other supplements he needs. I need to schedule a consult with a particular person ($60) but she will give us a spreadsheet which literally lists what he needs per meal for food, supplements and medication. You can see an example of one dog's plan below.





Oreo will basically be on a "special diet" with supplements and medications for the rest of his life unless he winds up having liver shunt surgery which is risky and we're not 100% certain yet that he has a liver shunt versus other kidney diseases.

Its frustrating because in the last week or so I've spent over $300 on him - between buying him dog food that is $55 for a 17.5 pound bag (but it should last for two and maybe even three months) plus his various supplements plus vet visits - plus medications, etc - and we're still not done. 

However, much of the stuff I've gotten him will last for a while - for example - we're getting 400 ml of Lactulose but he will need less than 1 ml per day or per meal (I forget which)....so that won't need to be replaced every month.

I find myself asking God why He dropped Oreo into OUR laps....but from much of what I'm hearing - most other folks would put him down because in order to get him the surgery its a long trip and very expensive (in the thousands of dollars). 

I guess God knew that I'd do the research and we'd do the best for Oreo that we can do.

Now if he'd just learn to SHUT UP (but he is doing better since getting the applesauce cause he isn't hungry all the time) and STOP CHASING THE BUNNIES!

Anyway - I guess that's my update for now.

Tomorrow morning Art starts working the day shift - meaning for the next month he works from 6 am - 2 pm (getting up at 4:30 am).


----------



## JadeIcing

Awesome update.


----------



## TinysMom

I want to share a funny story - but some folks will be like "yuck" (especially Amy) and others will be like "wow....I never knew they were like that...".

Last night I was looking at the bunnies when I could've sworn I saw a worm on Brady Hawkes. It was about 2" long and was moving around so funny as he was laying on his side sorta looking at it.

Turns out he had his "male part" extended and was just looking at it as it sorta waved around in the air...

I'm not sure if he was trying to practice so he could show it off to the girls or what.

But I told him to stop it and walked away laughing - and blushing at the same time.


----------



## myheart

Sorry, Peg, I can't comment on your last post.... I'm still blushing myself... lol 

Is this one "FeedMe"?






... And this one "Kiss Me"?






Hmmmm.... could you huggle on them a little for me please?


----------



## TinysMom

Janet - I definitely will give them huggles for you.

I'm trying to decide who to keep and who to sell. They'll be 8 weeks old on Saturday - and I need to decide when to let them go also. I tend to want to keep the flemish a bit longer because they are a bigger breed.

I am thinking I may go ahead and sell all four boys as I have some nice bucks already - but then again - it might be nice to keep a black buck.

So much to decide.


----------



## TinysMom

This post is really hard to write - I've been crying off and on all morning about it.

Sometime between 4 am and 5 am - Adam passed away.

I'm devastated. He wasn't all that old....he'd been acting strange for a little bit and I noticed he had ear mites and I treated him for that and I also gave him some Pen G just in case he had an ear infection.

He wasn't eating the best and he didn't try to get my attention - I knew something was off...but I really thought he was going to get better.

I saw him grooming his stuffy the other day and I was like, "Adam - I'm sorry you don't feel good - you'll be better soon."

His now-empty cage is right across from my desk - and it just feels so empty and lonely. I haven't yet decided who to move into it once I get it disinfected.

My heart just feels broken right now. I don't know how many of you will remember - but Adam was the one who was so scared of people and then grew to not only like us - but he'd pull on my clothes as I went by his cage to get attention and to get pets and treats.

Binky Free Adam....my sweet half-flemish buck. I miss you so much.


----------



## Elf Mommy

I'm sorry, Peg  He sounds like he was really special to you.


----------



## TinysMom

Baby bunnies can be SOOO frustrating. 

I got all of Cindy's tucked back in her nestbox - especially since one of them caught its foot the other day and cried (screamed).

So what do they do?

Jump back out of course....and go back to the same area.

Sheesh.

I can't get over how TINY they are even though they're over 2 weeks old and have their eyes open. 

I'm also a bit concerned about one of Cindy's.....it just isn't eating as much or something. I am praying it isn't a fader - when she had her last litter - she had four but only two survived till weaning and they died between the ages of 3 and 5 weeks if I remember right.


----------



## wabbitmom12

So good to read the updates to your blog. I've been behind in my reading anyway, and it was a nice way to get all caught up! 

I'm happy you've found a system that will work for Oreo. It would be so heart-breaking to lose him. You didn't say...is your vet going to work with you?


----------



## TinysMom

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I'm sorry, Peg  He sounds like he was really special to you.


I need to find my pictures of Adam and post them on here - maybe they are in last year's blog.

Adam didn't like people and was very shy. I tried working with him and it got to the point where I would walk into the rabbitry and he'd reach out and grab my shirt to get me to pet him or give him a treat.

Losing him was very hard. I knew he wasn't feeling the best....but I was really shocked to come out today and find his cage empty (I was asleep when he passed).


----------



## TinysMom

I was sharing with someone about the novel I attempted to write in 2006 (its mostly done)....and how Miss Bea and Tiny (who have both crossed the bridge) were the "comedy relief" along with a puppy.

That made me want to reread some of those scenes...which made me want to share them with y'all.

For those who've read them before - feel free to just skip the rest of this post.

[line]In this passage, Kate (main female) is going to the pet shelter to adopt a CAT. Her grandmother's 18 year old cat,Punky, died two months earlier. Kate lives alone and realizes she'd like some company. 

Peg


Kate walked into the shelter and was overcome by the smell. Yes, this was definitely a place where animals lived. Still yet, she would be able to get a cat or maybe a kitten and give it a good home. Perhaps she'd find an older cat no one else wanted. Then again, a kitten would be fun too. Either way, she wasn't going home without a cat and she had Punky's cat carrier with her.
A young woman approached her with a smile. "Hi, I'm Abby. It looks like you came prepared to adopt someone. Can I help you?"
Kate smiled, "Yes, thanks. I want to adopt a cat. My cat died two months ago and I'm very lonely."
Abby beckoned to a door and said, "Right this way. We keep the cats and other small animals on this side of the building so they aren't bothered by dogs."
The women chatted as they walked through the door. Kate explained how Punky had passed away in his sleep and Abby expressed her sympathies. They talked about Punky's personality and relationship with Kate as Abby tried to get a sense of what Kate was looking for in a pet.
Kate was shocked when they walked into the pet room. They were surrounded by cages on three sides.The animals were stacked three and four high. Some of them ducked to the back of the cage when they heard people enter, while others raced to the door for pets and possibly a treat. 
There were cats of all colors and sizes. Black cats, calico cats, brown cats and more. There were Maine Coon Cats, tabby cats and even a litter of Manx. How was she going to decide? She almost wanted them all.
As she wandered around the room, a tall black pile of fur in the largest cage stood and stretched. She looked at those ears as they stood tall. This was no cat. It looked like a rabbit but it was the size of a monster. She backed away from the cage.
Watching her reaction, Abby laughed and said, "Don't mind him. That's Tiny."
"Tiny? He must weigh 25 pounds!"
"Actually, he weighed 17 pounds when he came in here three weeks ago but he's down to a little over 14 pounds. His owner passed away and he's still grieving for her.He will eat and drink some but he's very unhappy."
Hearing his name, Tiny stood and pressed himself against the door with all of his weight. Kate backed away a couple more steps. Still yet, she found him fascinating. 
Abby had a keen awareness about people and she sensed that Kate might be the right owner for Tiny. Tiny had not acted this lively since he came in and he really seemed to be fascinated by Kate's voice. Perhaps she reminded him of his former owner. Abby had to find a way for the two to interact.
"Would you like to meet Tiny?He's a flemish giant and he's very gentle. In fact, this breed of rabbit is bred specifically for their gentleness."
"Will he bite me?"
"He's really very gentle.He's actually pretty affectionate and tame for a rabbit too. Why don't you let me bring him out of the cage. He's too big for the playpen, so I'll just shut the door and let him run around the room so you can see him."
Kate hesitantly agreed. She had always wanted a rabbit but a little rabbit, not some monster rabbit. Still yet, his eyes seemed to plead with her to at least give him a chance to get to meet her.
Abby opened the cage and Tiny sniffed the door and then bounded out onto the floor. He hopped around the room for a moment or two and sniffed their feet and then rubbed his chin on his cage. Abby explained that he was marking his cage with his scent so others would know it was his. 
"Come, sit on the floor with Tiny. I have a few yogurt chips you can give him when he comes to you."
At the word "yogurt', Tiny came running over to Abby and started pawing at her clothes. She laughed and said, "Busted. I sneak in here to give Tiny a chance to get some exercise and get some treats. I've been worried about him."
Kate and Abby sat on the floor together. Tiny crawled on Abby's lap and started hunting for his treats. She gave him one and then handed the rest to Kate. Before Kate knew it, Tiny was in HER lap and nudging her with his nose. When she didn't immediately offer a treat, he went looking for them in her hand and tried to paw at it. 
"I'm scared. He'll bite me."
Abby replied, "Just open your hand and let him pick it out of your hand. He won't hurt you."
Kate held out her hand with the yogurt chip in the middle of it. Tiny sniffed it and then grabbed the treat and hopped away. He almost seemed as scared of her as she was of him.
Abby and Kate watched as Tiny ran around the room a bit more and then suddenly made a mad dash for his cage. Kate asked, "What is he doing? I thought he wanted the exercise." 
After watching Tiny for a moment, Abby replied, "He ran for his litter box. He realized he had to go to the bathroom and that is where he knows to go."
"You mean he's litter box trained? Like a cat?"
"Yes. If I didn't already have five rabbits, I'd take him myself. I've never seen a rabbit so tame and well-trained come into the shelter. But I'm worried that if he doesn't stop grieving, we'll lose him."
"Well, I don't think I can take him. He's just too big and I really did come for a cat."
Abby sighed softly and said, "Ok" as she shut Tiny's door. Together the two women turned to the cats when a loud sound filled the room. Turning to his cage, Abby said,"Tiny, stop it." She explained to Kate that Tiny was thumping his back feet to get their attention. He continued thumping while Kate looked at a kitten. She put the kitten back in the cage and was looking at a tabby when a rattling noise filled the room. Both women turned to see Tiny rattling his cage doors with his teeth. "He's never done that before. He's having a temper tantrum."
Abby walked over to Tiny and talked to him quietly, "We'll find you a home buddy. I promise. But you have to behave."
"I'll take him." Kate spoke up.
Abby paused a moment and smiled at the big rabbit. She knew Kate was the right person for Tiny but she wanted to make sure that Kate knew she was the right person. She needed to press her just a little bit and make Kate realize that she wanted Tiny and wasn't just taking him out of pity.
"Kate, I don't think you understand. You can't just take Tiny because you feel sorry for him or because he's having a temper tantrum. He's going to be a big responsibility for you. Not only will he need to be fed and have his litter box changed, he's going to need time outside in the sun sometimes. At least I find that my rabbits thrive with outside time.But what he really needs is love. He's lost a beloved mistress and was found next to her body from when she collapsed. Can you give him love and wait for him to grieve before he can love you back?"
Kate walked over to Tiny's cage and stared at him. He'd laid back down and was in the back corner of his cage now. He stared back at her and twitched his ears. He was scary looking. He was huge. She knew nothing about rabbits. But reflected in his eyes was the loneliness she felt in her heart. She whispered his name softly and he came over to the door and tried to nudge her hand through the bars. She whispered his name again and realized that they needed each other.
"Can I give him love? I don't know. He's huge and he scares me. I know nothing about rabbits even though I always wanted one as a kid. But I know that he needs me and I need him. We've both lost people we love and we can help each other through the pain. I want him. I know I'll grow to love him once I learn to trust him."
Abby smiled because she knew that Kate had made the commitment in her heart to Tiny and she would not abandon him. She loved it when she was able to match up an animal with the right person. It gave her a feeling of peace.
"I have one problem though, "Kate said. "Will he fit in my cat carrier?"
"We'll make him fit." Abby said.

[line]

This is Kate's first morning w/ Tiny...

Kate woke up at daybreak on Sunday morning. She didn't want to wake up that early but it is hard to stay asleep when a 14 pound bunny lands on your belly as he leaps on the bed. The leap was only the start of his fun though as he ran laps around the room at a pace that made her dizzy. How could something that large move so fast? By the third leap on the bed, she'd learned to move out of his way. She had observed that with every other lap of the roomhe took a shortcut across the bed for the other side.
What Kate didn't understand was what Tiny was doing in her room. She'd made him a bed last night out of a cardboard box and an old towel of her grandmother's. He was supposed to be sleeping in the kitchen. 
She tried to make sense of his presence in her room but she couldn't help falling back to sleep once he stopped running around. She wasn't worried about him getting into trouble because he jumped up on the bed and settled down by her feet for a nap. She could live with a pet like this.
When the alarm woke Kate three hours later, Tiny was still by her feet. He appeared to be asleep but as she snuck out of bed, she noticed him sit up and yawn. Man, he was a big rabbit. She still was scared of him but so far he had been very gentle and kept out of trouble.
Kate walked out to the kitchen with a bit of trepidation. Had Tiny destroyed the carpet? Had he used his litter box? What had he done all night?
She learned the answer as she entered the kitchen. Tiny had used the litter box alright. Almost everything was in it although you could see where he must have had his rear end over the corner once when he used it. She made a mental note to buy him a larger litter box when she went to the store next time. The rest of the kitchen seemed fine, except for his box and towel. The stinker had knocked over his box, chewed on the towel enough to put multiple holes in it and then chewed on the box too. It looked like she better add some sort of chew toy to her shopping list.
Kate made herself some tea and grabbed a banana while she thought about what to have for breakfast. As she peeled the banana, she heard the thwump thwump of Tiny running from the living room into the kitchen. She got out of his way in case he needed to use the litter box again. Her eyes opened wide as he headed straight for her instead of the litter box. He was supposed to be gentle but she could see the headlines flash before her eyes, "Mystery shopper killed by giant angry rabbit". Then Tiny braked to a halt directly in front of her and stood up on his hind legs. He pulled on her right shirt sleeve and tried to lower her arm. She moved the banana to her left hand and he let go of her right shirt sleeve and grabbed the left one. He became frantic to pull her arm down and as she lowered her arm, he knocked the top half of the banana onto the floor and started eating it.
"Thief!" she yelled, without even thinking. At her loud voice, Tiny grabbed the banana and retreated around the corner into the living room. She didn't mean to scare him but he'd startled her and then stolen her breakfast. It looked like she better add bananas to her shopping list also.
She snuck into the living room and stretched out her hand to Tiny. It held the last of the banana and was a peace offering. He looked at her and twitched his nose and then grabbed the banana and headed for her bedroom. Perhaps they would learn to trust each other soon. Until then, she got another banana and started writing out her shopping list.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

At this point in the story - Kate has agreed to foster Miss Bea although she's been a hissing bundle of fur who is very much unsocialized. Miss Bea's cage was moved into Kate's bedroom (I almost called it Tiny's bedroom) beside Tiny's cage and the idea is to let them see each other without fighting.

Kate is now volunteering at the shelter and Abby has asked her how it is going w/ the two rabbits together. Abby is the one who talked her into fostering Miss Bea.

You have to understand that Kate is still afraid of Miss Bea since Miss Bea is so unsocialized...

~~~~

Abby interrupted her thoughts, "So how is my big boy doing? Is he getting used to the idea of sharing you with another rabbit?"
Kate laughed. "You mean am I getting used to sharing him with another rabbit?"
Abby's eyes opened wide. "You mean the two have bonded already? Do tell. What has been happening?"
The two women cleaned cages and fed the animals while Kate replayed the events of the last few days.

It all started the same night Kate got Miss Bea. After Abby left, Kate got the rabbits fed and settled for the night. As usual, she left Tiny' kennel door open but kept him locked in her room. She figured that since Miss Bea was shut in her cage, the two would get along just fine and there would be no fights over territory.
A couple of hours after she went to bed, Kate heard thumping. Tiny started jumping on the bed and running around the room. She woke up enough to tell him to settle down or she'd put him in his kennel and lock his door. Then she felt him jump on her, only it wasn't Tiny,it couldn't be Tiny. It wasn't heavy enough. She felt the weight on her again, sitting on her chest. She opened one eye and saw two beady eyes staring at her face. She closed her eye and then opened both eyes. The eyes came closer to her face and she wanted to scream. Then, the eyes backed away as Miss Bea sat on her haunches and started cleaning her face, staring at Kate the whole time.
Miss Bea was out of her cage.Miss Bea was sitting on her chest. Tiny was thumping and having a fit.What was happening? Was this all a bad dream? She wasn't sure if she wanted to wake up or not.
As suddenly as she was on Kate's chest, Miss Bea hopped back off and got on the floor. The thumping got louder and even Kate could tell that Tiny was angry. She tried to hush Tiny while she stared at Miss Bea. What was this devil rabbit doing out of her cage? Why was Tiny thumping?
Then she saw him. Tiny was in Miss Bea's cage. He was locked in Miss Bea's cage while the little devil ran around the room and then entered his cage and chinned his food bowl, water bottle and litter box. As Tiny watched her, he rattled the cage door with his teeth and continued thumping.
Miss Bea was claiming HIS turf? Kate didn't think so. She got up out of bed and went to catch Miss Bea. The chase was on.
Miss Bea ran under the bed. After several attempts to get her out, Kate went to her kitchen and got a broom to shoo her out. Miss Bea ran out from under the bed and out the bedroom door that Kate had accidentally left open. Score one for the rabbit. Kate ran after her. Tiny continued thumping.
Miss Bea ran to the kitchen,then the dining room. Kate chased her under the desk where the rabbit promptly nipped her. Another point for the rabbit. As Kate yelled at the rabbit, she took off for the bathroom. As Kate ran into the bathroom, she tripped over the rabbit dashing out the door. The rabbit scored again..
Kate was determined to catch her now. She ran into the bedroom. No Miss Bea. She went back down the hall, and with a honeyed voice called, "Miss Bea, oh come here little darling." Her mind added the words, "So I can strangle you."
Kate trapped Miss Bea under the couch but she didn't have her broom with her. She went and fetched the broom, only to find the rabbit had disappeared again. Score another one for the rabbit. Miss Bea 4, Kate O.
Kate searched the house for the rabbit. Her racing heartbeat matched Tiny's continual thumping. She finally found Miss Bea trying to hide behind the refrigerator. "I'vegot you now" she exclaimed as she grabbed for Miss Bea's rump. Miss Bea twisted out of her hand and took off, thumping at her. She was left with a few strands of fur in her hand. Great, now she had two rabbits thumping. Score another point for the rabbit? Would the rabbit give up at 5 points? 7 points?
Kate was not giving up. No rabbit could outsmart her. Ok,maybe this rabbit could. But not for long. Kate had a college degree for crying out loud. Certainly she could catch a rabbit.
She decided to try enticing Miss Bea to come to her for a treat. She went to the frig and got two carrots. One was for Miss Bea and one would be for Tiny. She knew Tiny might calm down once he had something to eat.
Tiny. He'd stopped thumping.Was he all right? Had the devil bunny hurt him? She raced down the hallway to the bedroom, hoping to find Tiny ok. She stopped in the doorway and didn't know whether to laugh or cry.
Tiny was back in his cage.Miss Bea was back in her cage and her door was shut. When Kate walked near her cage, Miss Bea thumped. Tiny replied with a thump of his own.Kate debated between strangling the rabbit and giving her the carrot she carried. She decided giving Miss Bea the carrot was the best choice. She dropped a carrot in Tiny's cage and one in Miss Bea's cage and then went to the bed to sit down. Tiny grabbed his carrot and ate it immediately. Miss Bea sniffed at the carrot and turned her back to Kate and started grooming herself. Score another point for the devil herself.


----------



## TinysMom

R.I.P. Triad....my broken tort lionhead buck.

I was getting ready to breed him with Dotty and have lionlops....looks like I may have to use Sting instead. (Sting's a phenomenal rabbit....not just show quality wise but personality wise).


----------



## TinysMom

Hoobly ad for the flemish giant babies.....


I feel like my heart is breaking...


----------



## TinysMom

I think I'm growing as a breeder and not getting as attached to the rabbits. Its really a good thing - I mean - I enjoy them - and they're my babies while they are here...but I'm also able to let them go easier.

For instance - one of the Nyx Bits (boy #1) is so much like Tiny that its amazing. Just a sweetheart - loves to give kisses....such a baby. 

But in my heart - I know that he would be happier in a pet home where he could have more playtime and more attention than I can give him here.

So I am gonna let him go to a pet home. 

Its going to be hard....but I know it is the right thing for him.

I am considering keeping one of the bucks because I really like his looks - I haven't fully decided yet. But if I keep him - it will be for my breeding program and not just cause he's a "sweetie".

I'm gonna make sure that the sweeties that won't enhance my program all go to good homes.


----------



## TinysMom

This has got to be one of the worst weeks EVER for me.

First we lost Adam...a shock.

Then we lost Triad...

Now we've lost one of the two Californian does that I "rescued" from the feed store.

So far - there does not seem to be a rhyme nor reason to the losses.

In addition - we think we'll be losing one of Cindy's kits...its just not doing as well as the others.

On a positive note - I took photos of the holland lop babies today - and hope to post them tomorrow.

Oh - and I'm calling tomorrow about getting Athena in for a spay. She's not acting like herself - not eating as well - etc.

I sat beside her last night and talked to her and told her that I'd get her in to see the doctor as soon as I could - and that I loved her and she's one of my favorites. Her eyes brightened up and I swear she smiled and then she started eating and ate for a few minutes.

Please pray for my girl....


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## TinysMom

Athena has to be at the vet in Uvalde on Wednesday morning between 8 and 8:30 am. I'm really nervous but the same vet who did Angel's spay is doing hers....so I'm really happy about that. (This vet worked in Houston for 3 or 4 years and saw lots of bunnies during that time).

Athena is doing ok - its more of a gut feeling that when I look at her - I know something is off. I've been going in the rabbitry and sitting beside her and talking to her some and she seems to be perking up a bit.

I can hardly wait till her spay is done....she's already over 2.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Peg, I have been away for a bit. I'm so sorry for your losses. There seem to be more than normal being lost all over. I wonder if the abnormally hot spring adds another stress to push them over the edge? It is always so hard to loose a family member. :hug2:

That's great Oreo is responding so well! Hopefully he will soon learn to not chase the bunnies. It has been a hard lesson for our cats not to chase two of our buns when the third enjoys it as a game. :confused2:

Your babies are so freaking cute! If I could figure out a way to get one I would be tucking them into my pockets! 

I don't suppose you want to drop one off in Louisiana next week? We will be there for a wedding. It's much closer than normal but still so far away. The belly pictures are so cute and the little ears that can't make up their minds yet just make me melt. Perhaps getting a baby boy would bond with Becky? :big wink:


----------



## MiniLopHop

I showed Joshua the baby bunners pictures and he said yes!!!! :biggrin:

Then he looked at a map :shock:You are very far away even when we are in the south, like 9 more hours. :grumpy:

I'm now pouting that I can't bring home a sweet little boy from you.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Brandy - I figured you were kidding...

If I had the money to drive there and back - I'd love for you to have one of my bunnies - especially the all black buck who has Tiny's personality. He's just a hoot.

Oh well....

On a different note - Athena made it through her spay just fine (I was the one who did horribly) - and on Monday Zeus will see the vet for his teeth (abscessed tooth) and Jar Jar will see her for his abscesses in his dewlap. I suspect both will be having surgeries that day....


----------



## TinysMom

Almost all holland lop babies have dropped their ears (yeah)....

Tomorrow Zeus and Jar Jar are going to the vet in Uvalde - Zeus will most likely need surgery for a jaw/tooth abscess and Jar Jar has several abscesses in his dewlap. 

I don't know if I can afford surgery for both - if not - then Zeus will get surgery and I'll see if we can get Jar Jar on stronger meds (than Pen G) for a couple of weeks while the vet is out of town and then do surgery if it is still needed.


----------



## TinysMom

Home from the vet.....no surgeries today!

After looking at both Zeus and Jar Jar, Dr. Colvin agreed that they both need surgeries but she wants them on antibiotics for two weeks first. She gave them something called Sulfatrim (SMZ or something??). It is cherry flavored and given to them orally twice a day.

I am very happy about this....I really like Dr. Colvin the more I deal with her even if she and I disagree on some things.


----------



## TinysMom

It is SOOO hard to take photos of babies that are 3 1/2 weeks old. They might pose in the cage - but on the table/desk? Ha Ha Ha.

However - here is some of what I got today...

Cindy - Buck #1 (pick of the litter I think)

[align=center]
















[/align] 
Cindy - Buck #2 - smaller and slightly finer bone than #1

[align=center]
















[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
Cindy - Baby #3 - doe - would NOT sit still

[align=center]












[/align] 
Cindy - baby #4 - buck - not overly cooperative

[align=center]




















[/align] 
Cindy - baby #5 - doe - runt of litter - very "flat" - (was thinking she was a buck but we're now thinking she's a doe)

[align=center]
















[/align] 

Portia's litter

Baby #1 - buck

[align=center]
















[/align] 
Baby #2 - buck

[align=center]
















[/align][align=center]




[/align] 
Baby #3 - buck

[align=center]
























[/align] 
Baby #4 - doe

[align=center]



















[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]




































































































[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Please mail me both Cindy's baby #3 and Portia's baby #3. That is all.


----------



## TinysMom

Some of you may remember Adam - he passed away just a couple of weeks ago - he was a flemish mix buck that I adored. His two brothers - Sam and Dean - continued to live together....they've been together since Feb. of 2010 if I remember right (when they were born).

I had to separate them tonight - one of them has started becoming aggressive (not sure which one it was - I always just called them "Sam and Dean" as if they just went together).

Tonight though I got upset when the aggressive one was chasing the other one - so I split them up.

I'm hoping they'll both be ok - but to me - when one is abusive - its not a true "bond". 

But pray for them...that they'll adapt to being separated. I may rearrange things so they're side by side starting in a day or two.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

You have too many cute bunny's, you should send some north to Indiana!


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> You have too many cute bunny's, you should send some north to Indiana!


Just give me a list to work with!!!


----------



## TinysMom

WOW - what an awesome weekend it has been - I almost hate to see it end.

First of all - Eric came down for the weekend - he was able to get out of work early on Friday and drive down and surprise Art when we went out to eat for a late lunch/early supper. 

Friday night Art, Eric & I went to watch the XMen movie. Now I don't know much about it - I've seen maybe one of the movies -and unlike Art & Eric - I don't look at it and go "That's impossible...that plane can't do that move.." etc. etc. etc.

I enjoyed the movie! (They did too - once they got done pointing out all the fallacies in it).

Then on Saturday we went as a family to see Super 8.

Uh...yeah.

I know I've heard folks say its good - and I will say that the acting was decent and I could see how they were using old-style cinematography techniques, etc. But come on....it took forever to get to the baddie....and it was so often boring. 

The movie was $3.25 for the matinee and I told everyone that was $3 too much in my opinion. (Ok - so I did like the little movie that they played during the credits - the one that the kids were making during the movie). 

Last night the three of them all played Lord of the Rings Online to do a quest - and then today we went to church as a family.

So neat - so special.

But what was especially great was getting to spend some time with Eric alone and talking about what God is doing in his life - and really sharing some deep things and working through some issues from the past. 

My son's maturity - astounds me. A couple of years ago there were some things happened that really made me wonder what he'd develop into as a young man....but all I can say is "WOW". God has been really working in him....I've never seen Eric this happy or content and he was even mature enough to bring up some touchy issues with me that I really needed someone to point out to me and discuss with me....but it wasn't easy.

I'm just so glad that God allowed us to have this weekend together - it was special and it was awesome.

Now to start a brand new week!


----------



## JadeIcing

Glad it went so well. Did he manage to surprise Art at the restaurant.


----------



## TinysMom

Yep - he was able to surprise Art. I was so happy about that.


----------



## irishbunny

Glad you had a good weekend!
Wish it was that cheap to go to the cinema here. Before 6pm it is about $8.


----------



## JadeIcing

Yay!


----------



## TinysMom

Some of you may remember Thunder. She is the daughter of Nyx and Mercury. 

Lately she's been living in the office with Meatball - who is another one of Mercury's daughters and is also steel. 

But a couple of days ago - they moved back to the rabbitry/living room area and Thunder has discovered the JOY of sitting on computer chairs - that they're nice and soft and comfy.

This morning she was sitting on mine and I moved her to Art's chair - without thinking anything of it.

When he came home and sat down to use the computer- he showed me his "mouse tail" - minus the mouse for his computer. It seems like Thunder decided that the poor mouse should be freed from its servitude to us humans.

So I talked to Thunder about her behavior....I'm not sure she "got it". 

These are the looks she gave me...

[align=center]















and when I threatened to never let her sit in the chair again...





[/align]


----------



## myheart

:roflmao: Mwahahahaha..... but then again she doesn't really look that 'evil.' She looks more indignant about the fact that you didn't bring snacks for her hard work. 


btw... that looks like a real comfy computer chair.... good luck getting it backfrom Her Highness... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

Unfortunately - Thunder knows that as one of Nyx's daughters (well - her only daughter that lives on the floor) - that she has a special place in my heart and so she tries to get away with things - much as her mother does.

What's funny is that I look at those pictures of Thunder...but I see Nyx's expressions when she was younger and would get into trouble!


----------



## TinysMom

R.I.P. Teddy - the runt of Cindy's litter. I was playing with her earlier this week and really hoping she'd make it - but last night it became obvious she wouldn't.....and she passed away sometime a little while ago.


----------



## wabbitmom12

Sorry about Teddy.  

When you were telling the story about Thunder chewing the mouse cord, my first thought was, SOUNDS JUST LIKE NYX! LOL, I had no idea you were coming to the same conclusion.

How is our Nyx? Has she mellowed a bit with age?


----------



## JadeIcing

Sorry bout the baby.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> How is our Nyx? Has she mellowed a bit with age?



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

She now takes RUNNING jumps into my lap when I'm eating a banana.....


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> *wabbitmom12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> How is our Nyx? Has she mellowed a bit with age?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> She now takes RUNNING jumps into my lap when I'm eating a banana.....
Click to expand...


Well, bananas are a high priority for Miss Nyx!


----------



## TinysMom

Had to separate the Nyx Bits earlier this morning / late last night. Two of the boys decided they wanted to be dominate.....funny thing is - they were the two I sorta knew early on would be a bit more aggressive and not as much love-bugs as the others. Still - was hard for me to separate them and see them sulk in individual cages. ::::sigh::::


----------



## MiniLopHop

Why can't boys just get allong? That sucks they had to go and get into a fight 

I think you should just put the lovey boy into a box and fedex him to me! That will solve the problem


----------



## TinysMom

It does suck about them fighting - but what also sucks is that they bit one of the girls on the back and she has an abscess (its draining now and almost gone). 

What is also hard is that I had to separate Sam & Dean earlier this month - they were Adam's brothers who did live together after I'd had to remove Adam.

They are almost 18 months now - they've lived together that long....and suddenly they've started fighting and one's ear got bit up.

I had them way apart...but I noticed that the beat up one was not really wanting to eat and was missing his brother (made me feel so sad to see him that way) - so I put him side by side with his brother now - but in different cages. Let's hope they get along.

We'd always just called them "Sam and Dean" and never gone "this one is Sam" or "this one is Dean"....etc. They were always out together at playtimes, etc.

When we pulled out the first one - we were gonna name him Dean cause he is the bigger one. But after we got the other one out last night and into a cage where I can watch him better - I think I'm naming him Dean and the bigger one Sam.

Why? Well - they're named after Supernatural characters and Sam is bigger (taller) and in the last episode of Season 5 (Swan Song) - he really beat Dean to a pulp....

So I think I'm switching their names - not that they will notice at all...


----------



## TinysMom

I don't think I've mentioned our new cat yet.....I do have more photos of him on facebook but I'll just share one here.

His name is Ji Ji (we may name him something else).....Robin's friend/roommate from college "rescued" him because I think he was left on her doorstep when he was a baby - as in - his eyes had just opened. She could not keep him as she already has too many cats....so we wound up getting him this weekend (she lives in Abilene and brought him to Robin's boyfriend's place while Robin was visiting this weekend).



I have mixed feelings about him.....I thought at first I guess that it would be nice to have a kitten to grow up with Oreo....but now with Oreo's special needs...I don't know.

Oh well...whats one more animal when you already have a zoo - right?






Ji Ji on his first night here


----------



## TinysMom

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Why can't boys just get allong? That sucks they had to go and get into a fight
> 
> I think you should just put the lovey boy into a box and fedex him to me! That will solve the problem


Ah....but two of the boys are lovey - a black one and a steel one. One of the girls is lovey too....may actually pet her out and keep the other girl (I was going to keep both).


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to add - I may be needing some help soon naming the babies I'm keeping - both from the Nyx Bits and from the holland lops.

Right now the two brokens are called "Snips" and "Snails"....and the sweet little lop girl is called "Kissy". Those are three from Cindy's litter...I still will be keeping at least one girl and one buck from Portia's litter....and I don't know that I'm keeping both of the brokens but I might....just depends.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so excited - I breed the girls in 2 days (on Friday). So far I know for sure that CJ is being bred to Rudy (he's Harmony's son). Harmony's daughters....I keep going back and forth on....who to breed to who. I'm hoping that Rudy will cooperate this time - I swear he's taken a vow of celibacy or something - its like he just doesn't quite know what to do with a girl and wants to fight her to get out of his cage - and yes - he IS a boy. I will probably set up an X pen for their date.

I'm also going to breed Dotty since she didn't take with Zuba last time.....but I'm breeding her with Sting....so she'll have lionlops. 

I'm really a bit upset right now - the power was out for about 6 hours yesterday and it got miserably hot here - now some of the rabbits are sneezing a bit (no discharge). I'm keeping a close eye on everyone though - just in case. It got pretty darn hot in here...

I better go - Cindy is staring at me and I think she's trying to remind me that they haven't had their breakfast yet. The mamas and babies are getting two meals per day now since the babies are getting so much bigger.


----------



## TinysMom

I need to go do a mystery shop but I gotta share a quick story - I just got outsmarted by a rabbit! (I know - how can I admit it?).

One of Nyx's kids is so affectionate - he's all black and I have to say that I love the way he looks. I just opened the door to give them a bit of extra food and he snuggled up and was letting me pet him and love on him....but I felt bad cause he'd missed out on food....so I turned around to grab another little bit of food for him ...

....and he'd snuck out by jumping on the floor!

I was calling him "Tim" thinking if I kept him - I'd probably name him that - since it would mean I'd had Tiny and now Tim....sort of a pun I guess. I don't know....we also had called him Bones (but I forget why).

Anyway - I hate to admit it - but one of Nyx's kids outsmarted me - but not for long...


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL


----------



## TinysMom

Let's hope this works...

From Facebook.....pictures of the holland lop kits that I set to public viewing..

Holland Lop Pictures

I can't figure out how to post the links to the videos here...I will have to upload them to photobucket later this week.


----------



## TinysMom

I am posting this here because so many of you who read this feel like "friends" to me and I would like to hear your input. I'm about to share something that I posted on facebook to some trusted breeder and former breeder friends....its a decision I am trying to make and feeling guilty about which way I'm leaning.

Basically - I'm torn about whether or not to breed Harmony one more time when I do my breedings on Friday (I have a specific reason for doing them then...either she'll get bred then - or she probably won't get bred again as I want to neuter her by Christmas).

I paid a LOT of money for her between buying her and shipping her here and she was going to be a major part of my lines because she had the depth/width I need. 

But I love her dearly and don't want to risk losing her - I always tell people "don't breed a pet unless you're willing to risk something happening...".

The thing is...she's still young...she's very healthy...she's an excellent mama.

I have three girls out of her plus her son - and they're all out of Mercury.

But I would like to breed her to Mercury's son "Big Jake" because he gave me Dukey - who has given me even NICER rabbits with Nyx than Mercury did. I think that breeding Big Jake with Harmony would be a very good breeding choice.

But...I love her....dearly. 

Anyway - here is what I wrote - please feel free to share your thoughts/feelings here or in a PM....and don't feel bad if I go against what you say because I promise you - I WILL be reading it....and thinking about it and weighing everyone's comments.

[line]

I am going to be doing some breeding on Friday and I'm trying to make a decision about breeding a doe.

I bought this doe last year from a top flemish giant breeder in New England and I had her shipped here. She was going to be one of the major lines of my herd along with three other does (one of which came with her). I spent $100 each for the does plus $200 each to ship them here....so it was a major investment.

The other doe who came with her - passed away before I could get a litter from her. It looked like perhaps it was heart problems due to the suddenness, etc.

One other doe passed away (after giving me a litter) but she had some health issues and it was not unexpected.

That left me with this doe - Harmony - and Athena - my last doe.

Athena had two litters but she had problems with her last litter. Last month, I decided to have her spayed and keep her as a pet because she is very dear to me. I just couldn't risk breeding her again where she'd had a hard time with her last litter.

This leaves me with Harmony (the doe I'm writing about), her three daughters, the daughter of the doe that passed away after her first litter, another doe named Nyx and Nyx's daughters for my breeding program. Nyx is a self-steel that looks black and her daughters are steel. I mainly work with light gray (chinchilla).

My problem is this....*Harmony is like a pet to me. I don't want to lose her. *

*BUT...she is an EXCELLENT mom and she is still young (not yet 2 years old). *

*Since flemish tend to have shorter lifespans, I like to retire my does anyway around 2- 2 1/2 years old and enjoy them as pets or let others enjoy them as pets.*

*SHOULD I BREED HARMONY ONE LAST TIME THIS WEEKEND - or SHOULD I NOT?*

She was originally planned to be a major component of my breeding program and I do have the three daughters and a son from her.

But I would like to take her back to a different buck this time and get one last litter.

I'd like to hear your comments because you are breeders or former breeders that I respect.

Thanks in advance - for reading this - and hopefully for sharing your thoughts.

Peg

P.S. The offspring I do have from her are outstanding but the buck I want to take her to also gives outstanding offspring in the one buck I have out of him. He produces better than his father did (and his father is who I bred her to in the beginning).


----------



## JadeIcing

I would say give it a shot. What is, is. If the breeding takes than good if not you tried and she is done.


----------



## MiniLopHop

:yeahthat:

Put them together one time and let God decide.


----------



## TinysMom

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> :yeahthat:
> 
> Put them together one time and let God decide.


I like the way you said that.....I hadn't been thinking about the fact that it will ultimately be up to God...

Ok.....now to get back to deciding who gets bred with which rabbit. I don't have much time left either to make those decisions....

I know right now that CJ will get bred with Rudy if he cooperates - otherwise Mercury is my back up plan for her.

Harmony will get either Big Jake (my original thought) or Dukey (Big Jake's son who has me impressed with Big Jake). It dawned on me that if Dukey's offspring with Nyx have me so impressed -maybe I should breed her with Dukey and not with Big Jake.

That leaves me with Diane, Melody, Riversong & Thunder (whose babies I'll foster if I have to - but I'm giving her one last shot at breeding because she's really turning out nice).

Thunder will probably breed with Hermes....he carries steel.

I know this is a lot of breeding and the potential of a lot of rabbits - BUT - I am saving to go to ARBA convention and I am getting inquiries already about not only Nyx's kids but if I'll have light gray rabbits soon.


----------



## Nyx

Dear Forum Members & Bunny Friends,

I am writing to file a complaint. I'm MAD at mom right now and I'm so furious that I think if I smelled a banana in her hand I'd still ignore her. Ok...I'd find a way to get the banana...but still yet.

She was discussing her breeding plans tonight with the girls and the bucks were listening in.

I didn't mind y'all encouraging her to breed Fat Butt....I told Fat Butt it was time she carried her part of the rabbitry load so that was fine. But that was when mom was gonna breed her to Big Jake.

NOW SHE'S GONNA BREED HER TO *DUKEY?* *MY DUKEY?*

I am not a happy bunny at all.....I don't care if Dukey is doing binkies in his cage because he has a date tomorrow - that was never part of the plan. 

Then to top it all off...well you tell me - how would you feel if this was the way you were treated...?

Mom is telling the girls their assigned bucks (and she's even breeding MEATBALL by the way!)....but she never mentions my name.

So I flick my butt and raise my tail and ask her who I'm getting.....

I mean sheesh - I'm the herd matron -s he should've announced me first - RIGHT?

So she looks at me and sighs and goes, "Nyx honey, you're a bit out of condition and you just raised a litter....I think we'll pass and just let the other girls breed this time.."

Of course they started snickering behind their paws at the "out of condition" comment.

Out of condition my rear.....so what if I'm missing some fur. I've been away from my litter for 2-3 weeks now....just cause I gave her mostly boys last time (as did Cindy and Portia I might add)...doesn't mean I can't do my part this time.

Why even "Princess" is snickering about all of this....saying, "Maybe you should get YOUR baby-maker removed Nyx.."

Ha ha ha. I'm good at making babies and raising them.

So now I've got to sit around all next month and listen to the girls talk about being pregnant and tired and getting big....and not be pregnant myself. Then I get to listen to them talk about baby-rearing for two months while I don't have a litter of my own.

*ITS NOT FAIR!*

Anyway - don't tell mom but a couple of the bucks have said that if I can find a way to sneak into their cages while mom has her back turned...they'll help me out and I can have a "miracle litter".

Oh good lord...I gotta go. Dianne is sitting by Rudy's cage and flirting with him. Mom and I already told her that she's either going to be with Mercury or Big Jake because Rudy is her brother. 

Back to my matron duties.....


----------



## MiniLopHop

Poor Nyx, you know your mom makes decisions in your best interest. She knows your a great mom and that's why you need to have a break :hug: You have to stay healthy afterall or the heard would fall apart.


----------



## Nyx

Well - I'm back for a couple of minutes. Mom's getting ready to go get food for all of us and I thought I'd let you know that I've decided to be gracious and forgive mom for her words.

Mom and I sat and had a talk and she apologized for making me feel bad. She explained that it would be a lot of extra work for me to be the herd matron and have a litter AND coach all the other girls on how to be good mothers. She pointed out that all the other girls (except Fat Butt) will be first-time mamas (even Thunder who has never successfully raised a litter)....and that if I have to spend time going from cage to cage to check in on everyone - I'd get exhausted.

She also pointed out that it will pretty much be me flirting with the bucks and maybe Cindy and Portia....that the other girls will all be with babies. 

She said that I'm so good at flirting that I could handle it on my own but that none of the other girls could do as good of a job and they do need a chance to be mothers. 

She also explained to me that she's trying for the "best" does in the litters and that according to the various charts, etc. she's read - there are only two or three dates to breed on - and she needs to get these other girls bred pretty soon for their first litter!

I still was feeling a bit bad until she mentioned how much fun she and I can have sharing a banana or apple without the other girls coming in and grabbing some of it because they'll be with their litters.

So I guess I understand where mom is coming from. 

She even made a big show of petting me and then saying in a loud voice, "Wow Nyx....you really are in excellent condition. Its too bad I really need you more as herd matron this time because you're such a great mama....".

The girls have stopped snickering now and they are showing me respect again.

Well - I better go. The girls went into hiding when mom came out today and they're now a bit nervous about breeding (even though we've all been talking about it for weeks and weeks). Diane is worried her butt is gonna look fat and Melody is worried she's not going to know what to say or do for her first date. 

Even the boys are starting to get nervous...

Mom says she's gonna go get our food first and then come back and start the dates....

So I'm gonna take this time to go and reassure the girls that it will all be ok. 

After all - that's what a herd matron does....take care of her herd.

(and sometimes - her breeder mom too).


----------



## TinysMom

Just found out a few minutes ago that I lost the "pick of the litters" broken tort holland lop buck that I adored.

I knew he wasn't feeling the best a day or so ago but I thought I'd just woken him up from a nap.

I'm pretty devastated right now.

Oh - and anyone who says "its easy to get rabbits to breed" is more than welcome to come help me here.

CJ refused to have anything to do with Rudy - she remembers the first time I tried to put them together and she hates his guts. So I had to put her with Mercury who I'm beginning to wonder about as far is...can he still "get it done"? 

Meanwhile, Thunder and Hermes (steel and white) are curled up together and she was grooming him and giving him kisses.

Dukey & Harmony ("fat butt") are hiding out in the back of his cage - its pretty darn quiet now but earlier he was thumping up a storm.

Sting (lionhead) appears to be too small to breed with Dotty - so I've put her with Hope - a broken black lionhead who lives with another buck....right now he doesn't seem to realize Dotty's a female...

I haven't yet bred Melody and the only available buck is Rudy (her brother) unless I breed her tomorrow to one of the others - which is a possibility.

Right now though - all "compatible" couples are gonna spend the night together most likely....


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I had to laugh at Thunder and the mouse cord. She looks like she is thinking blah, blah, blah, Thunder, blah blah while you were talking to her.


----------



## TinysMom

Its a really rough morning for me here - this is how I updated my facebook page a bit ago...
For some reason, I seem to have an abundance of "whine" this morning...anyone wanna send me some cheddar & crackers to go with it? (Seriously - I'm gonna make myself some coffee and try to pull myself out of this funk!)​I think a lot of it has to do with losing the baby - some of it has to do with a few other things (like the house is a disaster) - part of it might be finances - and part of it is just...I don't know.

Last night all of the girls who were breeding had their "dates" or attempts at their dates.

Here's how it went (without the details).

Harmony seems to have enjoyed her date with Dukey so much that she's refusing to leave him.

Thunder enjoyed her date with Hermes so much that when I tried to get her to come out - she went back and snugggled with Hermes and groomed him - until I tricked her into coming out. Now she wants back in his cage.

Diane definitely wanted out this morning from being with Big Jake. Of all the girls, she was the one who seemed like it stressed her the most.....I'm gonna spend some time loving on her. BJ isn't rough.....and once they were together the first time things seemed ok but still yet - I don't know. I'm not "worried" about her getting hurt, etc. - just gonna keep an eye on her.

Melody isn't leaving SchiBro yet...I'm going to try again to get her in a few minutes. 

Finally - poor CJ. She hates Rudy based on a bad first try a while ago....so I put her with her dad, Mercury. She doesn't want to leave this morning .... I can't get her to come out from behind him. 

Oh - I finally decided to try RiverSong with Rudy because even though he's her brother - she's REALLY nice. Well....that was a no - go. 

Rudy seems to be having problems - its almost like his heart isn't as strong and he was tiring out easy. So I went ahead and took her out and decided to just let him rest.

I wonder if perhaps Rudy could have heart issues just from watching him this time....I don't know. 

Anyway - going to clean off my desk, load & run the dishwasher, make some coffee and then try to get the last girls to come out of the cages.

Oh - and Dotty .... Sting appeared to be too small to be able to properly mount her (poor guy) - so I put her with Hope. She spent the night with him and they were all cuddled together this morning but she was ready to come out and play. 

I guess that's all for now.


----------



## TinysMom

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> I had to laugh at Thunder and the mouse cord. She looks like she is thinking blah, blah, blah, Thunder, blah blah while you were talking to her.


Yeah - her mom seems to be that way too....

Maybe its cause Nyx was raised in a home....maybe its cause I spoil her too much. I don't know.


----------



## TinysMom

I'm very very discouraged right now - and yet also a bit hopeful.

We lost another holland lop doe today. Don't worry - it wasn't Cindy or her daughters Portia & Dotty. At least I still have these three. 

But that's all I have for adults - is those three. Plus since we lost the pick of Cindy's litter - we're down to 7 babies - 5 bucks and 2 does.

So yeah - I'm down. Particularly because I just spent quite a bit of time working with the two litters (I will do photos tomorrow) and Portia's daughter is pretty cow-hocked....and Cindy's daughter just refused to nurse when mama was nursing....so that has me a bit worried since the buck I lost did the same thing before he died. (I'm gonna try a bit of probiotic in a bit).

Anyway - as I worked with the litters here are some of the mental notes that I made...

Cindy's litter - the broken buck is very nice. He doesn't have the massive bones like his brother did - but he doesn't have fine bone either. He will be a nice addition to the herd.

Her other buck is fairly nice. I need to look at him some more to remember and write down his strengths and weaknesses. I sorta have him in the "potential" category. Her doe is nice - as long as she makes it through weaning in a while - she'll definitely join the herd as I don't see major problems with her.

On to Portia's litter. The first two bucks that I pulled out were ok....I will probably do photos of them tomorrow. The third buck hasn't dropped both ears (which has me concerned) - but I like the crown for the ear that has dropped. I especially liked the fact that he would pose naturally and is very trainable (with flakes of oatmeal right now). I think he's the pick of Portia's litter.

Portia's doe.....can I cry? I mean like - really cry?

First of all - her doe has these awesome massive back feet. I love the bone structure - she reminds me of the buck that I lost. She poses somewhat naturally and is fairly easy to work with.

BUT...she is what is called "Cowhocked".....very very bad thing to introduce or reaffirm in my lines. I will definitely have to stay away from breeding her because this isn't exactly the thing you outgrow. When I take photos this weekend, I will probably double-check what I'm seeing with the breeders in the rabbitry area - but I really think she's gonna have to go to a pet home (or be a pet here) because she just isn't worth breeding back into my lines - even with those nice massive feet.

I wish there was someone here on the forum who lived close by me and wanted her....or that I could afford to fly her to someone - I mean - her personality is sorta funny. I suspect she is gonna be quite a handful - wanting to be her own boss and getting into mischief. Almost like an e-lop in a holland lop body. (Poor girl).

For those who might be interested in seeing what I'm talking about as I talk about the rabbits - here are a couple of links:

Holland Lop Type - notice the part at the bottom about being "undercut" - that is what Portia's girl is like only almost worse.

Holland Lop Crowns - because this person is in the UK - he calls them "Miniature Lops" and not "holland lops" like we do here in the US.

I guess that is about it for now....I'd write more but I just don't feel up to it. 

I've had to make some changes here at the house and I'm just really down about it....and guess I'm also just tired in general...

Maybe more later....


----------



## JadeIcing

Sorry about the losses. I know I want a boy when it comes to hollands.


----------



## TinysMom

This should work - I hope. I set it to public viewing...

Newest photos of holland lop babies


----------



## TinysMom

First of all.....a picture for the day (I'm restarting my 365 project where you do a picture a day)...






How can you NOT smile at that?


Now for some good news....

ZEUS LOVES ME AGAIN!!!

He's getting back on the bed and letting me pet him. He started this the other day when Ali and I were on the phone and I wasn't sure if he'd keep it up - but he has.

Its so nice when a bunny forgives whatever grudges he has (or decides to put them aside) and loves you again....especially when they share your bedroom with you!


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]





R.I.P. Jar Jar Binks
Gone - but never forgotten


[align=left]I will share details later - Jar Jar just died a few moments ago and I'm still sitting here in tears.

He'd been ill for quite a while with abscesses.....he was on meds, etc. but the doctor had been worried that he might have abscesses in his lungs, etc.

We were going to do surgery later this month - when she put him on different meds he had a bad reaction and dropped some weight and I was trying to help him get stronger.

Many breeders probably would have put him down quite a while ago - he had a lot of abscesses and they were huge. We were treating him with antibiotics and hoping to get them to go down....and then when we went to the vet she wanted him on different antibiotics before surgery.

I sometimes struggled with whether or not I should have him put to sleep - I knew he had so many abscesses and he looked so bad. BUT...I couldn't bring myself to do it - he was alert - he was VERY affectionate (he just gave me kisses not half an hour ago) and he enjoyed eating.

I guess that's all I can say for now. Somewhere I have a picture of him I want to share here again....of him playing outside and binkying.

Binky free my boy - binky free. 

I never meant to get you when I went to the breeder - but you jumped into my arms and gave me kisses and more kisses and I just couldn't resist you.

I just feel bad because it seemed like you & your sister kept coming down with health problems after I brought you home.

I hope you enjoyed your life - short as it was - with us.

Mama
[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I found two of my favorite photos of Jar Jar - from this spring (Thank GOD I took them!)...

[align=center]




That was my boy - JUMPING for joy - he was so happy every time I took him outside to play on the front porch.





Here he is as his abscesses started developing. They got worse than this and it almost felt like the meds the doctor prescribed made them get even worse too.

He had the most kissable nose and he loved it when I petted his nose and kissed him.

I could work on him brushing him, etc. and he'd wait so patiently for me and then I'd say "All Done Jar-Jar" and give him cheerios and he'd wait for me to rub his nose and give him kisses and then I'd hold him close to me sometimes and he'd give me kisses on the neck and just lean against me as if to say, "I love you mommy".

I know it is for the best and he's not in any more pain - now I'm the one in pain.


[/align]


----------



## Pipp

Peg, I'm so sorry.  Poor bunny. So frustrating when these things go bad in spite of great efforts. He's pain free, there is solace in that. 

And in those great shots that will live on forever. 

:rip: Jar Jar Binks. 


sas :sad:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry Peg, Jar Jar is such a good looking bun. Jenny and Daisy Mae send their condolences.

Binky free Jar Jar.


----------



## TinysMom

Well FINALLY - some GOOD news to share.

Our son Eric has worked for McCoys Lumber (a Texas based company) for the last 3 years (and 1 month as he would point out). During this time he's gone from cashier to now working as the store admin (basically a bookkeeper type person). His boss has sometimes used his phone etiquette as an example to other employees of how they should answer the phone and he is known for being so picky that the majority of the time when he was a cashier his drawer would balance at the end of the day.

A month or so ago he decided to apply for a job at the corporate offices - working at the help desk. 

Eric knew that he wanted to continue with McCoys but that unless he went into management training (and then management) - he was basically in a dead-end job. Moving to corporate would be one way he could move up in the company.

Last week they called him out of the blue and did a phone interview with him - it was the person who would be his boss and their boss (who is over the division if I remember right).

The interview lasted about an hour and a half and during the last half hour or so they were talking to him about the area where the corporate office is and what the cost of living was like, etc. They also talked earlier in the interview about the job and the fact that he would become "Dell certified" as part of the job (they would see that he got the training).

We've been waiting anxiously since then to see what would happen. Eric looked at apartments in the area and figured that in order to make it financially - the least amount of money he could make would be $12 an hour....I looked up "help desk 1" on monster.com's salary wizard and found out that the bottom 10% of those jobs pay $14.78 per hour.....so we felt he would probably be offered at least that much. (He's currently surviving on $9.25 an hour - but it is tough sometimes).

Eric has even already picked out where he would like to live - it is about 1 mile from the headquarters and the apartments are actually "townhouses". He would get a 1 bedroom 1 1/2 bath townhouse to live in.

Today they called Eric back.....to ask him to come up to San Marcos for an interview. Because the store is currently short-handed and because he has a commitment this Saturday to DJ for a wedding - he can not go up until Monday. They are ok with that....

So - they are paying him mileage (415 miles one way - and they're paying him round trip so it will probably be around $400 we think) plus putting him up in a hotel for two nights - to have him come up for the "interview". About half of the day will be spent going around town together too from what I hear - so he can get a feel for the place.

Eric's boss says that he shouldn't tell him this - but he is one of the top contenders for the job. As Eric & Mike were talking - he also told Eric that from his experience with the company - if they offer him the job - they will probably give him around $1500 (pre-tax) to help him with moving expenses.

Eric is going to come down here Sunday on his way to San Marcos and we're going to take him to JC Penney to get him some new clothes for the interview (to give you an idea about where he lives - he has to drive an hour to get to a Walmart). He'll also get a haircut and we'll get the van washed.

I'm so excited for my son. Its sorta funny cause when he was down over Father's Day weekend - he & I went out for a late supper and talked some about his dreams. He mentioned that he'd love to work with computers and build custom computers, etc. but that he lived in such a small town - it would be very hard to build a side business doing that (which hopefully could eventually turn into a business). 

San Marcos is definitely a much larger town - it is halfway between San Antonio & Austin. 

*Anyway - for those who believe in prayer - please pray for him. 
*
They did ask him today if he'd thought anymore about the job and he stated that he had but he had to make sure that he could pay off his student loans, etc. and have enough to live on. So then they asked him what would keep him from taking the job and he said "pay"...that if he could afford the move and living in San Marcos - he would definitely take the job.

I started thinking after Eric's call a bit ago - he will turn 27 in August and it would be so cool if he got to spend his birthday working at his new job or moving to San Marcos to start his new job.

Anyway - needless to say - I'm HAPPY!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

I was really crying over Jar Jar a bit ago - and decided that he would hate to see me like that - he was always so affectionate with me.

So I spent some time with the holland lop babies and came up with this photo - in his honor - since he was a lop and loved to play....and he would want me to remember that life goes on...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I will try to get better pictures soon but I need help naming the holland babies I'm keeping.

I'm definitely keeping the broken tort buck that is in the middle picture in the collage. I think the one beside him is one of the other two bucks I will probably be keeping. I will also be keeping a doe (and maybe keeping the other doe as a pet only until I find her a good home - but not for my breeding program).

Right now my hollands are Cindy, Dotty (who was gonna be D'Artagnan (sp?) from 3 Musketeers and Portia (Porthos from 3 Musketeers). Unfortunately Dotty & Portia were girls when we thought they were boys and they'd learned their names so we just adjusted them a bit...

I like to go with themes - from a book or tv show, etc. 

Mamas are Cindy & Portia and daddy was Zuba.

HELP?


----------



## TinysMom

One of the bucks I like (unless its Kissy the girl - but I don't think so)..






A closeup of the broken tort





I think the one kissing the cage is the other one I like...or maybe the first one? I need to take better photos of them alone..


----------



## MiniLopHop

That is so wonderful that things are going well for your son! It sounds like he works very hard and he deserves a good shot at it. 

As for the bunny names, I like Hershy, Smores, and Cocoa. Then again, I have been thinking about chocolate all morning for some reason LOL


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> I was really crying over Jar Jar a bit ago - and decided that he would hate to see me like that - he was always so affectionate with me.
> 
> So I spent some time with the holland lop babies and came up with this photo - in his honor - since he was a lop and loved to play....and he would want me to remember that life goes on...
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]



:faint: SUCH CUTENESS!! I love this collage.

I am sorry about Jar Jar. As we have said before: Even for all of their size, it somehow seems like the larger breeds lead such fragile lives. Well, all rabbits do, I guess. :in tears: Binky free, handsome boy!

Great news about Eric's possible new job! ray: God is so good.


----------



## TinysMom

I don't often share about Lily and Rosita. They are two New Zealand does that we "rescued" from the feed store a few months ago when they were dumped off there as adults. Lily is a sweetheart and she is so easy to take care of - she loves... pets, etc. Rosita is "cage aggressive" and is a sweetie once she grows to trust you. I moved both girls today into a different style of cage and think that this is going to help Rosita be less cage aggressive as she will let me pet her now that the door doesn't open inwards. I think I've grown to care more for Rosita because she is such a challenge - but Lily is "easier" to love. I love the way Rosita holds her ears and sort of points them at you when she looks at you - I keep waiting for her to shoot a death ray at me...

So no....introducing...

[align=center]
Lily






and Rosita










[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Need Help Naming My Holland Lops


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

Lily and Rosita are such pretty girls!

I know some people freak out about white rabbits with red eyes - "scary" - but I happen to love them. Probably because they are somewhat more rare.


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - its been a pretty good weekend so far.

Eric came down to get some new clothes for his interview on Monday. In fact, he was my picture of the day today for the 365 project I'm trying to do again...

[align=center]





[align=left]In addition - on Wednesday I go to Sonora to pick up Popcorn (and her friend Charlie - who I don't have a picture of yet) to add to our herd. Her mama "Snap" from the forum is going to college and needs to rehome Popcorn and as we've been talking its been mentioned that she and Charlie are sorta side by side and they hate being separated....

Anyway - here's Popcorn...

[align=center]





[align=left]She is just SOOO pretty - I can hardly wait to get her. I'm really falling in love with the New Zealands...
[/align][/align][/align][/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Eric came down to get some new clothes for his interview on Monday.Â  In fact, he was my picture of the day today for the 365 project I'm trying to do again...
> 
> [align=center]




:highfive: Looking Good! Prayers for a successful interview.


----------



## Bassetluv

TinysMom wrote:


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P. Jar Jar Binks
> Gone - but never forgotten
> 
> 
> [align=left]I will share details later - Jar Jar just died a few moments ago and I'm still sitting here in tears.
> 
> He'd been ill for quite a while with abscesses.....he was on meds, etc. but the doctor had been worried that he might have abscesses in his lungs, etc.
> 
> We were going to do surgery later this month - when she put him on different meds he had a bad reaction and dropped some weight and I was trying to help him get stronger.
> 
> Many breeders probably would have put him down quite a while ago - he had a lot of abscesses and they were huge.Â  We were treating him with antibiotics and hoping to get them to go down....and then when we went to the vet she wanted him on different antibiotics before surgery.
> 
> I sometimes struggled with whether or not I should have him put to sleep - I knew he had so many abscesses and he looked so bad.Â  BUT...I couldn't bring myself to do it - he was alert - he was VERY affectionate (he just gave me kisses not half an hour ago) and he enjoyed eating.
> 
> I guess that's all I can say for now.Â  Somewhere I have a picture of him I want to share here again....of him playing outside and binkying.
> 
> Binky free my boy - binky free.Â
> 
> I never meant to get you when I went to the breeder - but you jumped into my arms and gave me kisses and more kisses and I just couldn't resist you.
> 
> I just feel bad because it seemed like you & your sister kept coming down with health problems after I brought you home.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your life - short as it was - with us.
> 
> Mama
> [/align][/align]



awww Peg....I haven't been around in a while, but just read this. :cry1: I'm so sorry about JarJar. I went to write a brief post in Yof's blog and something told me to go to yours, just had a feeling that something had happened. He most definitely was a beautiful boy. Cursed abscesses...I guess some bunnies are just prone to them, and no matter the treatment, they hang on.

All I can say is that you gave JarJar a wonderful home, and as you well know, he'll always be with you.

Binky free, sweet boy...


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks - that means a lot to me.

I wish I could begin to describe how much I'm hurting right now.......I miss him so much. I spent so much time trying to help him...and now he's gone.

It is very hard.....take good care of Yofi...


----------



## TinysMom

My picture for the day today isn't one I took - but I have to share it.

Eric sent it to my cell phone - he took it as he was driving to San Marcos today...

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Here's Charlie - Popcorn's friend we're taking in with her...

[align=center]





[align=left]I can hardly wait till we get them both!
[/align][/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

CUTE!


----------



## TinysMom

Some short non-photo updates.

*ERIC GOT THE JOB!! *He's still in San Marcos apartment hunting and is hoping to get everything settled on an apartment today....he has a check to cash for about $1000 (for moving) - turns out that they had to keep back a bunch for his taxes.. Still yet, that check should get his deposits paid and his first month's rent paid I think and not sure what else....

He is hoping to get an apartment at Englebrook which has a 100% rating on apartment rating. com where people talk about apartments.

I'm a bit upset/discouraged about it. I'm glad he got the job. I'm glad he'll be in San Marcos - but the pay was no where near as good as we thought it would be (based on research from Monster.com). Its gonna be a bit of a struggle for him...so I'm not overly happy.

But yet - he'll be getting good training in this job and it is a good start to getting out of retail and into something better. In addition, he won't be in what was pretty much a dead-end town....he'll be halfway between San Antonio & Austin...so that's cool.

*The litters are doing good.* The Nyx bits are so sweet again and the holland lops are somewhat sweet. They turned 8 weeks old yesterday and I take them to mama once a day to nurse and then they go to a weaning cage. The broken buck is now getting a second nursing it looks like from here (I see him on his back with his legs kicking in the air). One of Cindy's weaned itself early..

*I get Popcorn and Charlie today!* I'm so excited - I get to go meet SNAP from the forum and pick up Popcorn and Charlie from her. I'm finding I just love my New Zealand does.

*The last 48 hours* have been probably some of the worst of my life.....or among the top 10 "worst periods of time" - done a lot of crying - a lot of praying - a lot of soul-searching and just seeking out God.

I can say this morning that I can honestly see God working through all this and I can even start to see it "working together" for good. So right now, while it feels like I'm living with the vinegar that is used to sour the milk to make that awesome chocolate cake .... I see the light at the end of the tunnel....and it is good.


----------



## TinysMom

I am SOOOOO excited.

CJ....who has never been a digger....is digging like crazy in the back of her cage.

Most of my girls dig when they're pregnant....then again - it could be a false pregnancy...but still yet...it is a change in behavior for her...


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to add - part of why I'm so excited is that CJ is out of Sophia....which means I might have Sophia grandbabies....

I loved Sophia so much!


----------



## MiniLopHop

I'm sorry you are going through such a tough time. I will be praying for you and your family ray:



That's wonderful that you are getting positive indications from your girl :biggrin:



:hugsquish:


----------



## TinysMom

:happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit::happyrabbit:


_*Eric has an apartment!!!*_

He has gone back to the corporate headquarters to sign the job acceptance form and his division boss is taking him out to lunch before he heads back to work.

The company cut him a check for a little over $1000 ($1500 - taxes withheld)...so he put down the deposit on the apartment along with the rent from the 18th - the end of the month plus the application fee. It was around $450 if I remember right ... so he has the rest left for moving - plus he'll be getting a check for his mileage to corporate headquarters this weekend.

He is very happy - and somewhat sad too. He says its a hard team to leave as far as where he is working - and the gal he was "friends" with (she wasn't ready to date yet) is not handling this well because she wants to stay in West Texas and she's just sure that San Marcos is too big for someone who wants horses....(mind you - I found him a place that was 4 bedrooms (mobile home) plus fenced yard and horse barn for under $700). 

But he will be getting training and becoming "Dell-certified" whatever that means in computer speak....and he is excited about the team he will be joining.

So....yippee I guess.....now to figure out how soon Mike (his boss) can let him go so he can get started up at corporate (hint: if he could've started today - they would have preferred that!)


----------



## MiniLopHop

arty0002:inkelepht:inkbouce::weee::woohoo



It's so wonderful when nice things happen to nice people!

God is looking out for you and your family. :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

Cross posted from the Rescue Me thread where Popcorn was first posted a few months ago...

[line]




When I first saw Popcorn in the car...





My first look at Charlie





Charlie & Popcorn with their "first mom" who I told can have them back after college if she wants them back at that time - and if she'll be at shows I'll be at....I'll take them with me so she can see them again...





In our van





I took a lot of photos of Charlie because I don't know yet what breed he is. He seems like a spunky little guy with quite an attitude (I don't mean that in a bad way). The more I look at his head (I haven't yet petted him) - the more I wonder if he might be minirex or something...partially.















































Their "temporary" housing arrangement in our bedroom on top of Zeus' cage until I can get cages rearranged and moved around and make room for them to be side by side in another spot. She will go to a larger dog kennel (like Zeus' that they're sitting on) and he'll probably go in the cage she is in....





Popcorn - who was very scared and skittish.



Before we left Sonora - Robin & I stopped at a convenience store and bought a cup of fruit of strawberries and grapes and watermelon. They both ate everything but the watermelon (they only had a few pieces of each - not a whole cup or anything).

When we got home - Charlie started eating and drinking right away but Popcorn was freaked out by Art's presence and all the moving she'd done, etc. It didn't help that Art DARED to reach IN HER CAGE to pet her. Oh no no no....that was not to be done.

As soon as he left the room she uncurled herself and looked around a bit and chinned the cage over near where Charlie was...

I think Charlie will start getting run time tomorrow in the living room - perhaps with Angel. Popcorn will probably wait a week or so until she can get used to us and not freak out.


----------



## TinysMom

About to head back to bed....woke up after kitty knocked a cup to the floor in the kitchen and broke it.

But Popcorn and Charlie must be doing pretty good here - they're both doing the bunny 500 in their cages now that its starting to be daylight...


----------



## Nyx

I wanted everyone to see why we call her 

[align=center]*FAT BUTT!!!






*[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Now Nyx.....that wasn't nice.

You asked if you could post a picture of Harmony ... I thought you meant one of these...

[align=center]















[align=left]Just for that no apple tonight....and you have to go apologize to Harmony before you can have ANY bananas.

You're the one who told her you wanted some photos for the forum...she didn't know you were setting her up like that.

Bad bunny....bad bad bunny.


[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom




----------



## JimD

Oh my!!!!

What a cutie!!


----------



## wabbitmom12

*TinysMom wrote: *


>




"SHHHH...I'm receiving an incoming transmission....!"


----------



## MiniLopHop

I love the half loppoies and that color! Oh I wish our inn was not full. I would be so tempted to pay for shipping on that cutie!


----------



## TinysMom

Drought in Texas 

W.C. from the feedstore (the manager - not the owner) is interviewed and you get to see some of our feed store - one of my FAVORITE places to shop!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Awwwww what precious baby loppies! I need one of them, then I can have mismatched triplets  They are so cute. How are Popcorn and Charlie doing? Charlie is extra cute, I too think he may have some mini rex in him. Something about him. He looks like a chunky mini rex mix. I like his tiny spots.


----------



## Bassetluv

aw Peg, I love looking at your bunny photos.  And I have to say, Charlie is adorable! What a cutie. 

Also have to laugh because, keeping with tradition of things seeming to overlap in our lives (sort of) I read the post that your son got a new job - BIG congrats on that!!! - and that he was apartment searching. My son is also now looking for an apartment .... well, still looking; I see your son got a place  ... Unfortunately for my son, his circumstances are a bit different. He recently broke up with his gf and is moving out of their shared apt. And it's been tough; prices in TO are high, it's probably going to cost him around $1200+ a month for a tiny one-bedroom in a not-so-nice area of the city. However, it is funny that my son and your son were kind of mirroring one another like that...just for different reasons. 

btw, what sort of job does your son have? Is he going to be a computer techie?


----------



## TinysMom

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> aw Peg, I love looking at your bunny photos.  And I have to say, Charlie is adorable! What a cutie.
> 
> *Also have to laugh because, keeping with tradition of things seeming to overlap in our lives (sort of)* I read the post that your son got a new job - BIG congrats on that!!! - and that he was apartment searching. My son is also now looking for an apartment .... well, still looking; I see your son got a place  ... Unfortunately for my son, his circumstances are a bit different. He recently broke up with his gf and is moving out of their shared apt. And it's been tough; prices in TO are high, it's probably going to cost him around $1200+ a month for a tiny one-bedroom in a not-so-nice area of the city. However, it is funny that my son and your son were kind of mirroring one another like that...just for different reasons.
> 
> btw, what sort of job does your son have? Is he going to be a computer techie?


It always amazes me how often our lives overlap in various ways and at various times - whether its getting a puppy at the same time - to other things that we've experienced. 

Eric has worked at McCoy's Lumber for a little over 3 years. He started out as a cashier.....and eventually wound up as the administrative person.....basically he handled the cash deposits, working on getting bad checks paid, and all sorts of paperwork type stuff.

As he told me when he was down over Father's Day - he was content where he was at - he finally had a group of friends that he felt comfortable with and he felt he'd mastered his job to the point where he was good at it and his boss was pleased. He felt at times like he was in a dead-end job in a dead-end town....but that he was content where he was at until he felt like God wanted him to move.

We also talked about how he'd put in his application for the help desk position at the corporate office. He'd done that a few weeks ago because his manager, Mike, was encouraging him to move to corporate if a job opened up and try to work a career path from there since Eric had no interest in becoming a store manager or entering management training. When he was down here - he'd not heard from them about his application.

Well - fast forward that two weeks - they called him right after Father's Day to do the interview and it lasted 90 minutes. The last half hour or so was spent chatting about Alaska and Maryland as Marcus, his future boss, learned that they'd both been in Alaska and Maryland around the same times!

Then he got a call asking him to come up to San Marcos for an interview - they would pay his mileage and put him up overnight.

Needless to say - when he had the interview last Monday he was offered the job right after lunch.

He was so discouraged Monday night - it seemed like he just could NOT find an apartment anywhere and he couldn't reach Mike to ask for an additional day of vacation to continue looking. He decided to call his pastor for some advice and he was really encouraged to keep trying because this was such a good opportunity for personal and career growth that he shouldn't just give up.

He wound up reaching Mike on Tuesday and getting the extension and finding the apartment late Tuesday afternoon. The company cut him a check for his moving expenses (a bit over $1,000 after taxes were taken out) and he put down the deposit for the apartment on Wednesday morning.

He is going to be getting a 1 bedroom (to me its more like a studio apartment) here at Englebrook. I'm a bit concerned because his apartment will be $570 per month and he only makes $11.50 per hour at his new job (he was making $9.25 before).

However, he has to do what is right for him....and this is what he wants.

As far as his new job - he will be working at the help desk where the employees call in from the stores if they have a computer problem. There are 6 people on the team and some are part-timers and others are full-time. His schedule will be flexible and he might wind up working some Saturdays. He has a 12 month commitment to the job.

One of the reasons we encouraged him to go for it is that they are getting him training to become "Dell Certified". I have no idea what that means....but I'm sure it will be good for his resume.

Eric starts on August 1st and turns 27 on August 2nd.....I wonder if they'll pick up on his birthday ahead of time and do a cake or something.

Art is going to go up to Alpine next week to help Eric pack and move.....

Guess that's about all....sorry to hear your son faces such high rent prices - OUCH! I hope he finds something. 

I mentioned to Eric the possibility of getting a two bedroom and having a roommate but there was NO WAY he was going to do that.....oh well...what do moms know?


----------



## TinysMom

Well - a couple of short updates.

First off - if Charlie isn't a mini-rex...(based upon my past experiences) - then he is the energizer bunny in disguise. Man does he have energy....I open up his cage during the day and he bounces back and forth between my table and his cage....can I bottle his energy for myself?

Secondly.....I had a doctor's visit today and I'm somewhat disturbed by it. In fact, I'm very very disturbed.

Last year I went and had bloodwork done because I suspected I was pre-diabetic or diabetic. The doctor I saw (military hospital) wasn't overly concerned about it...the numbers were "a bit" high...but not too bad.

So today I go in to see about renewing my prescriptions and I wind up seeing the chief of staff because my doctor has left and the new one isn't in yet. Turns out he's pretty disturbed from reading my medical records....he says I WAS pre-diabetic last year and should have been getting help/treatment for the last year.

The good news is - I've lost five pounds since then.

But we're going to need to do fresh bloodwork and then I need to schedule an appointment with the person who works with diabetics and pre-diabetics to work on their diet and lifestyle changes.

Have I mentioned that my hands have been tingling A LOT for the last month???? I was thinking it was from typing so much on the computer.....turns out it might not be that - and my headaches and vision problems can be related to this also.

I'm pretty stressed at this moment.....ok.....very stressed.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Peg *hugs* I hope your bloodwork comes back good. Even if you are diabetic there are so many things that can be done now. It's a relief that someone is picking up on the possibilities so you get help. I'm scheduled for bloodwork and I'm worried that my sugar levels are not going to be good either.


----------



## Nela

I'm so very happy that things are working out for Eric. I understand what you mean about sterssing about his finances. I think if he can stay disciplined and stay focused, he can make it alright. I am guessing this is a starting rate too and I hope that he can get a raise quickly enough to help ease the pressure. Good for him for taking the risk and wanting to expand and move forwards.

I'm sorry about your health. Diabetes is no fun thing. I have sugar issues myself so I know how things go. Like Brandy said though, there is so much information out there now and really it's mainly about making choices and being careful not to overdo things. The most important thing is wanting to be well so that you can accept that things might have to change. 

I hope you get the care you need to get you feeling better


----------



## TinysMom

I was going through last year's blog (more on that later) and decided I needed to repost this.

It is from Barbi Brown's website and was posted w/ her permission...

[align=center][align=center]*[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]YOU'VE GONE TO THE RABBITS WHEN....[/font]*[/align] [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"] [/font][align=center][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"][/font][/align] [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"] [/font][align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend more time in the Rabbitry than the house.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]The mailman brings more show catalogs than mail addressed to "Occupant".[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have a phone extension in the rabbitry.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend more time cleaning nest boxes than cleaning the house.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You lay awake at night thinking of rabbit names.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You plan your vacation around the ARBA convention and your Breed's National Show.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend every week-end at rabbit shows and your in-laws are beginning to wonder if they'll ever see the grand kids again.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your rabbit meds cost more than the kids doctor bills.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your very first rabbit is now a great-great grandmother.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have "your own line".[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You turn down a dinner date with your boss because a new doe is about to kindle.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You spend more at the feed store than the grocery store.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You've visited more Rabbitries than National Monuments.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You 8 year old can recite every breed of rabbit but doesn't know the President's name.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You ask for a rabbit fur coat for Christmas but want the rabbit in it.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]For your Birthday you want a roll of wire and j-clips.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have more rabbit dates than people dates on your calendar.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]The man at the feed store knows you better than your hairdresser.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You can pack 10 carriers in the back of a compact car but can't load suitcases for vacation.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You'll drive 400 miles at 2 in the morning for a rabbit show but going across town to your mother-in-law's for dinner is "too far".[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You know every herb a rabbit likes but haven't a clue what to use with tomato sauce.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your electric bill in the barn is higher than the house.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your rabbits have air conditioning but you don't.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your rabbits have their own freezer for water bottles.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your kids can calculate probabilities of litter colors but are stumped in science class.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your greeting cards all have rabbits on them.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your gift packages all have rabbits on them.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have pictures of all your rabbits only a few of your first born son.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]Your spouse refers to you as "the person who takes care of the rabbits."[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]You have a smoke alarm in the barn but not in the kitchen.[/font][/align] [align=CENTER][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica"]It's midnight and you're exhausted but take one last walk through the barn to be sure all the babies are in their box.[/font][/align][/align]


----------



## JimD

*TinysMom wrote: *


> First off - if Charlie isn't a mini-rex...(based upon my past experiences) - then he is the energizer bunny in disguise. Man does he have energy....I open up his cage during the day and he bounces back and forth between my table and his cage....can I bottle his energy for myself?



Charlie reminds me of my Chippy.
The same energy..... and very similar markings.





I hope you get all your medical stuff straightened out.


----------



## TinysMom

Earlier today I was going through last year's blog .... wow - by this time last year I had about 3 times the number of pages this one has.

Either my life has become boring (which could be true) or I just haven't posted as much....

Anyway - a short update about Charlie and Popcorn before I go get some stuff done....

Its hard to believe we've had them a week already. I open Charlie's cage during the day (and sometimes during the night) and he jumps on the table beside him and plays and then jumps back and forth between his cage and the table.

So far Popcorn (who I keep wanting to call Snowflake after my first rabbit) has only been out of her cage once. She's learning to let me pet her (as long as I don't rub her ears she's happy - which is funny since so many of my rabbits like ear rubs). She no longer attacks me when I put food in her bowl and as long as I only put my hand into the cage a little bit - she's fine. I have to let her sniff me first.

Don't know how much I talked about this before - but most of the does are no longer in the living room/rabbitry area - due to the dogs. Last night Nyx stood up and begged me to pet her - so I brought her out here for about half an hour and gave her banana. CJ was playing in the rabbitry so Nyx stole her cage and didn't want to leave it to go back to the girls. I'm seriously considering getting her a cage and keeping her caged here in the living room when I'm not home but letting her free-roam when I am out here. I don't know....I hate to take her away from the other girls and she seems to like them - but she also likes being with me.

I may just bring her out to be with me a couple of hours per day and then put her back....and of course make sure she gets treats.

Anyway - I have stuff to get done so I'm gonna get off here for now. I'm about to make myself a form and take it to be photocopied when I get some stuff faxed in a bit. I may take a photo of it and share it here...

That's all for now...


----------



## TinysMom

I'm so excited about what I created today. 

I struggle with homemaking - sometimes it is due to working outside the home - sometimes it is due to poor time management - sometimes just due to laziness. 

I have been successful in the past for periods of time - but then we'd move - or something would change and things would go downhill.

One of the ways that helped me be successful was to have a daily to-do list that I could cross things off of (that motivates me) and toss at the end of the day. 

So I created a new one for me....since I don't currently have a printer - I did it by hand and then photocopied some for .02 each a bit ago.

[align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]Since I'm not sure just how well it shows up - I took photos of it several ways and will share those too. 
[/align][align=left]The left side is mostly personal while the right side is homemaking...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]and for closer looks[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=left]I can explain any questions....I am going to start using this but NOT tell Art and see how long it takes him to notice...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I know how successful this was for me in the past - so I'm dancing a jig...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

That's a neat to-do list! 

I know what you mean about the up and down-ness of housekeeping habits. I'm guilty!!! How can it be that my home was SO much cleaner when my children were really little??

Frankly, I think a lot of it is due to the bout of mental and physical health challenges I had for awhile (for several years, really). Not only did I get out of good habits, I didn't even have the energy to tackle the bare minimums most of the time. Then...when you do feel a little better...you look at the mountain of tasks to be done and you get overwhelmed.  

I think you are smart to go back to something that worked for you in the past. If parts of it don't work as well anymore, you can always tweak it. And you can add categories if you need to. I ALWAYS have to have a "Calls to Make" category, and I tend to split my lists up into Morning, Afternoon, and Evening also. 

I like your "Encouragement" and "Personal Goals" too...if we don't put these things on our lists, they usually don't get done.

I am praying for you as you begin to rebuild these good habits! Particularly, I hope that Art notices not only the changes in the appearance of his home, but also the changes in his WIFE. Balance, peace, and composure are very attractive qualities!


----------



## TinysMom

Well - Art just came home and LOVED the changes in the bedroom.....he was so happy.

He couldn't help seeing my new to-do list though....well...I'll let you see what we did.

[align=center]




My nightstand











And Zeus' reactions...










(I can't believe I misspelled that~~)

[align=left]Yes, that IS Popcorn and Charlie in our bedroom. Zeus is just gonna have to get used to sharing "his" room. 

And my to-do list is hanging up over my nightstand so every day I can grab a new sheet after I have my quiet time.

I'm SOOOO Psyched and Art is so happy too....


[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

BTW - if anyone is reading this tonight shortly after I've posted it....prayers would be appreciated...

I forgot to take my blood pressure meds today and I started feeling really bad around 9 or so.....found my blood pressure machine which I was going to put on the empty spot on my nightstand....turns out my bp is 165/93.

I'm about to head to bed - I've already taken aspirin....

But my head hurts really bad - especially behind my eyes. 

I can hardly wait to sleep...


----------



## MiniLopHop

It is morning and I hope you feel much better. I will be praying for you to have a good day.

What a wonderful list! It looks like it is having a positive impact already. I'm glad Art is supportive, that makes a huge difference. I may have to create my own list this weekend, I think the system would help me too.

LOL I think Zeus would disapprove no matter what you did. He's just going to have to make friends


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, how are you doing this morning? I'm all worried!


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, etc. 

I would like to say I'm doing better - but I have a massive headache and when I woke up this a.m. my BP was 155/89. I have taken my pill and am hoping it starts to go down soon - my eyes and head hurt when it gets this high. 

Of course today would be the day Art would say, "We have bacon in the frig that HAS to be used up.....I'm cooking it up...".

GRRR....he just finished eating his sandwiches from it.....

And me?

Well - he started helping me on his side of the room - it is gonna be a big job too - but for now I'm working on *Mount Never-Rest.

*I'm now totally convinced that he is right that we have TOO MANY clothes....(I knew I had too many but I am a clothes-horse).

Here is our current "mountain" on the bed (minus the four hamperloads in the kitchen).

[align=center]






[align=left]It seems like when the hamper is full they just sorta get piled by his side of the bed....and um....yeah....there was a LOT there. (Some of that is clean - a few items - because we were cleaning out the stand he likes to use as his clothing storage area).

Oh well - off to start the first load - and then probably out to get more soap soon too!


[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I just took some time to edit a few of the photos from yesterday....thought you might enjoy them.

The bunnies are "fairly new" to the cage arrangement as I took these so they are still checking out their cages and showing us their reactions..

[align=center]









Popcorn LOVES her litterbox and loves to dig in it - I bet over the course of a day she spends at least 4 hours digging in her litterbox (need to put more litter in there). She is also PERFECT about using her litterbox now that she has one...I was shocked and pleased.[/align][align=center]









Zeus is checking out his old cage (which he never really used) and stealing hay...




Someone really LOVES his castle - he loves to move it around and put his purple ball up against it and stuff.....he also has a comfy shirt of mine in there to sleep on and dig with and he is so happy with it.




[/align]


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Maybe you should rest instead of do physical stuff since your BP is so high right now? 

Charlie is irresistible


----------



## TinysMom

Well - the first load of laundry is in washing - so I thought I'd take some time to share about some changes I'm making and how I'm making them, etc. etc. etc.

Not so much bunny related - but I think the changes will give me more time/energy/focus to be able to enjoy the bunnies more because I'll be happier with myself.

Years and years and years ago (like over 20 I think) - Stephanie Winston wrote a book called "Getting Organized". I think of all of the books I've read on organization and homemaking (probably over 30 at least) - hers is one of the best.

She talks about figuring out where you need to get organized and has you set up some goals (I think it is 5 or 6 or something). 

Here is how you start. Think about your day and the events you go through. You get up and go to the bathroom, etc. - think about EVERYTHING you do and when you find yourself wincing or your stomach goes into a knot or something - that is a problem for you.

For instance - let's say you go to take a shower but you wince at thinking about it - because you never have clean towels. Or maybe the shower is too disorganized with too many bottles of stuff. Or maybe that's fine but its getting out and knowing you've got to get dressed but your clothes are so disorganized that you're just getting that yuck feeling ahead of time.

List those things that cause you problems - list as many as you want but then when you're done - pare the list down to the top 3-5 items.

Now let's look at those items. I'm going to put down 3 things here - not that these are the three things I'm working on right now.


I hate taking a shower because I can never find a clean towel.
Do we have enough towels? - If no - its an easy fix....buy a few more towels 
If yes - do I need a better laundry schedule so that we always have clean towels?
Is the problem something related to towel storage - perhaps we don't have enough room to store the number of towels that we need?

I hate trying to get dressed because I never have anything to wear.
Is it because I don't have clean clothes? (Once again - maybe its a laundry problem)
Is it because I don't have them organized? Perhaps they're always in a laundry basket? 
Do I have clothes that fit me or am I holding onto clothes that aren't the right size?
Do I have clothes that work together or do I need something in particular? Maybe I don't have a practical skirt for work that can go with several tops....etc.

I hate going out to the kitchen to get breakfast.
Why? Are there no clean dishes? Do we need load the dishwasher the night before? Am I always out of milk or cereal? (Basically - is this a problem with clean dishes or with the food itself?)

Most irritations can be worked on once you realize if it is a task or a problem of space/organization.

Working on the bedroom yesterday actually took the TOP item off my list (there was so much junk/clothes on the floor that I felt like I was walking through landmines to get to the bathroom).

The second thing I'm working on is based on Peter Walsh's books - and that is "What is the purpose of this room?"

You see - Art looks at the bedroom and says "sleep" and maybe "watch tv" now that we have the big screen tv on the footboard. 

For me though - the idea of a bedroom is a "safe place" for myself - a place where I can read and write and have my knick knacks and look at them.

I realized today that his probably comes from my bedroom when I was growing up. My mom bought me a beautiful (to her - not my style) white canopy bed/bedroom set which had two dressers - one with a mirror and one with a bookcase that held my knick knacks and a few books) plus a desk and a nightstand. 

My dad was the one would buy me knick knacks and so they meant a lot to me....and books were one way I could escape from my mom and my world and my loneliness. I also loved to sit at my desk and write.

It seems now that I think about it - I try to recreate that "den" or comfort area in every bedroom we've ever had.

WOW...what insight.

Anyway - I need to talk with Art more and work some things out - like how much is "ok" to him and how much isn't. 

I also need to go through my Steeplehill romance books (they're addictive - like candy to me) and see what I can get rid of. When I was working I used to buy every book every month (about $40 between the three different lines they have)...and I think its ok to enjoy them (and I do reread books a lot)...but I think I could go ahead and cut down my collection to half and still be happy...

So maybe that will be another goal for me...either to set a space limit or time limit or something for those books.

But that is what I'm working on and why I think I'm going to be liking my life more!


----------



## MiniLopHop

Um, shouldn't you call the doctor or something? I'm worried that it is still so high and the headache. :hug:

I'm glad I'm not the only one that ends up with a big pile of laundry. It's stressful to look at and hard to deal with though. I hope it doesn't heat your house up too much with all this hot weather.

Perhaps Popcorn and Zeus will have a romance? You never know. 



I love your technique of picking the irritants to work on first. I also tend to like the bedroom to have the safe haven feel to it. That is where I would hide as a kid. Now it is hard for me to create that when Joshua thinks of it more in functional terms like Art. I feel like God has sent us on the same mission. *hug* I will take pictures tonight and make my lists for my blog. You are such an inspiration


----------



## TinysMom

Other than sitting here and typing - I have mostly taken it easy today.

I am doing laundry - but that's a matter of throwing it into the machine - tossing it into the dryer and then usually getting Robin to pile it on the bed so I can fold it and put it away. 

I am about to go take my blood pressure again since the headache hasn't gone away yet....but my eyes don't hurt as bad.

I think I'm dehydrated - no - I KNOW I'm dehydrated...gonna go get some water first and then do my BP.

Oh....don't know if I've said this before - I'm almost certain that both CJ and Harmony got pregnant when I did the breedings - gotta check Thunder and Meatball. Not sure about Melody or Diane...or Dotty. 

CJ however - I'm so excited. She's Sophia's daughter and this will be her first litter....


----------



## TinysMom

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> I love your technique of picking the irritants to work on first. I also tend to like the bedroom to have the safe haven feel to it. That is where I would hide as a kid. Now it is hard for me to create that when Joshua thinks of it more in functional terms like Art. I feel like God has sent us on the same mission. *hug* I will take pictures tonight and make my lists for my blog. You are such an inspiration


Perhaps you and Joshua can talk about it and maybe each of you have your side the way you want....maybe not the most "decorator-designed" way....but if it works for you - then great!

We're taking the old tv off a desk on Art's side of the bedroom and the bunnies, etc. on my side - he said he's fine if I want to use that desk there for my writing, etc. and if I want to line up books across the back of it....even though its in "his" space.

oh - totally unrelated - I forgot to tell everyone that HARMONY GROWLED at me the other night.

She NEVER EVER growls at me.....but I was opening her door to give her some playtime and she growled and lunged at me and then went back in her corner and looked at me like "I didn't mean it...I don't know what happened...I'm scared?" 

I loved on her a bit and she came forward and let me pet her.


----------



## TinysMom

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Um, shouldn't you call the doctor or something? I'm worried that it is still so high and the headache. :hug:
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one that ends up with a big pile of laundry. It's stressful to look at and hard to deal with though. I hope it doesn't heat your house up too much with all this hot weather.
> 
> Perhaps Popcorn and Zeus will have a romance? You never know.


I drank a 24 ounce bottle of water and the headache is almost gone....

I took my blood pressure and it was still higher than I like - 147/89. 

But the fact that my head isn't hurting so bad helps and I think I'm going to drink another bottle (or two) to rehydrate myself and take my bp again in a couple of hours.

I did deliberately decide to NOT ride my exercise bike today because of my blood pressure and the way I was feeling.....

And Zeus...have a romance? Oh my...I'd love it if he'd like Popcorn and it would be awesome if I could let her out sometimes to play...but I don't know.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Poor Harmony all hormonal. I think animals can also feel the weather outside, even if they are in. My birds always know when it's going to storm. At least she has a very understanding mom.


----------



## TinysMom

Hopefully not only hormonal but hormonal with a REASON....aka PREGNANT.

Oh I hope I hope I hope!


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add - every day now lately she's flipping her litterbox over and sitting ON TOP of it....


----------



## JadeIcing

Peg! Call me tomorrow!


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> oh - totally unrelated - I forgot to tell everyone that HARMONY GROWLED at me the other night.
> 
> She NEVER EVER growls at me.....but I was opening her door to give her some playtime and she growled and lunged at me and then went back in her corner and looked at me like "I didn't mean it...I don't know what happened...I'm scared?"Â Â



Sounds like a PREGGER BUNNY to me!! Sweetie always flips out a little bit when she's carrying kits. Gets just a little cage aggressive, which she usually never is. Sometimes she will cry out if you try to handle her and she's not expecting it. Again, she's usually so laid back, being all jumpy/territorial is a huge clue that she has "buns in the oven". :biggrin2: 

Makes since, really, since the cage is where the babies will be born. And, what woman doesn't feel a bit more vulnerable when she's pregnant?

I hope she is! And CJ too. I'm ready to see some more Flemmie babies.


----------



## TinysMom

Well - we may be seeing LOTS and LOTS of flemmie babies if all the girls took (I really didn't think they all would take).

Supposedly - if you breed by the moon and the zodiac (and I saw charts where folks were trying it to document it) - July 1st was one of the two or three days this year to get the best quality does (and the majority of the litter being does). So I figured I'd try with several girls since they wouldn't all take most likely (given my luck in the past).

It has something to do with the moon cycle and where it is in the sky or something - its why some folks plant at certain times based on the moon and why some folks castrate their horses (I think?) based on the moon, etc.

It isn't...um....like going by a horoscope or something.

I'm sitting here watching Melody move around in her cage - boy is she grumpy too. She really might be pregnant also.

Life will definitely be INTERESTING!


----------



## TinysMom

I forgot to add - I took a nap and my bp dropped...some. Not as much as I'd like - and I don't understand why the second number was as high as it was...but it was under 140 for the first number so that it is (I think it was 134/104 or something like that).

No headache now - just a feeling of exhaustion.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm glad your BP has dropped throughout the day! And that you didn't go on the exercise bike with high BP like that, yipes.

Your organization scheme sounds good. I can't wait until Paul and I have a house because where we live now is too small for all our stuff. We have tons of books especially and craft supplies, and I'm constantly collecting cool things I see to use in my future classroom. Uh not to mention the rabbits that kinda take up half the living room  So the problem for us is that our place is too little and there's not enough space to put everything away easily. As a person who is organized by nature, having things NOT organized makes me kind of tense and weighs down on me. I do not like it. Our apartment is not a mess but I'd love it if it were easier to keep organized. When it is really organized, I feel better  

We really need another book case and I'm thinking of asking Paul if we can ditch the exercise bike or put it in storage. It's only used about once every 2 months and takes up a good amount of space in the living room. If we put a book case there, I could fill it with some of our overflowing books which would be great!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

:hug: hope you're all right Peg!


----------



## TinysMom

Short update - my bp this morning was 121/91....Praise God!!!

Shows you what getting BACK on my meds can do....


----------



## TinysMom

Art is gone this week so my focus is on getting caught up on all the laundry (you didn't see the totes that I also had filled with laundry) plus going through the books in my bedroom and getting rid of a bunch (I'd like to aim to get rid of half of the Steeplehill romance...but we'll see). 

We wound up having to rearrange some of the bedroom again - where I had books stacked on the table on top of the cages - is now another cage (with one more to follow).

Its been so hot here and some things have happened to make it so that the a/c isn't cooling the rabbitry as well as it used to....(our central a/c is shot). 

So a few of the holland lop babies started sneezing...they're now in my bedroom where it is much cooler.


----------



## JadeIcing

I may booknap your books.


----------



## TinysMom

Ali - I'm hoping to pack up one (or two) boxes and send them to you....my "culls". 

I really need prayers here for a rabbit. 

Magnum (the broken tort buck) is losing weight and I'm really worried.

It started out with him sneezing and it sounded like he had something in his chest - our a/c went down for a few hours one day when it was hot and humid and several of the rabbits started sneezing - most of the babies in fact.

But he's barely eating (he will eat oats) and he acts like its a bit hard for him to breathe sometimes (yet when I have him out playing on the bed - he does fine).

I try syringe feeding him baby food w/ some critical care in it - but he fights like crazy and stresses out. 

Please pray - I really don't want to lose this little guy!


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to say....I'm pretty sure that CJ, Harmony and Meatball are pregnant. I know for sure Meatball is pregnant....

I'm not sure about the others though - Dotty doesn't feel pregnant but I suppose she could have one or two in there.

I'm not sure if I'm most excited about CJ (Sophia's daughter), Harmony - or Meatball (who was bred with Brady Hawkes).


----------



## mistyjr

I am also a clothes horse  Except its my kids clothes, I can never let them go!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

WOW, I had a lot of catching up to do tonight! When you get done with your pile of laundry, can you come and work on ours?


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Any updates on the sneezy bunnies? I hope they will be okay! And I'm glad your BP went down, phew. Also you inspired me to do a bunch of organizing this weekend and I got a lot done  Very happy!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

The short stories about Angel and Zeus were so touching, and reminded me of my beloved Jean-luc (my cute little mini cashmere lop which i believe is a fuzzy lop in the US?). He was my special little guy and i miss him so much. Even though i love my other bunnies just as much, i don't know if i will ever have the same connection i had with him, but i hope i do.


----------



## TinysMom

I really am not up to writing more right now....so please understand.

Magnum passed away - I just found out a few minutes ago.

I will do a rainbow bridge thread for him later...


----------



## MiniLopHop

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry for your loss. ray: :hug2:

Binky free little Magnum :bunnyangel2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm so, so sorry Peg!!!


----------



## TinysMom

First of all - thanks to everyone who posted or contacted me privately or on Facebook. You have no idea how much it means to me. I am going to do a RB thread for Magnum when I can bring myself to do so - probably Saturday or something and I'd love it if y'all post in there.

I am thinking that I may name the remaining bunnies after West Wing characters instead of investigators...and I may someday hope to use Magnum's name again...maybe. 

Anyway - for West Wing characters I have several to choose from - Leo - Josh - Sam - Toby - Jed Bartlet - etc. I can use Donna or Abby or CJ (although I have a CJ in flemish - but her's is Calamity Jane) or Bonnie or something like that for a girl.

We're getting close to delivery dates for the bunnies - I bred them July 1st. Nestboxes will go in this weekend....and I need to do some more palpating to see for sure who is pregnant. 

I don't know if I mentioned that I also bred Rosita with Ske-doosh....so I may have some 3/4 New Zealand babies - and I'm sure that with Meatball I'm going to wind up with babies that are 1/4 flemish, 1/4 mix, and 1/2 e-lop. In this case, mama is a steel - dad is Brady Hawkes (tort) - but mama came out of light gray and blue. Meaning.....at this point only God knows what colors we'll have - I'm not even trying to figure it out. 

I was talking to Alicia about this the other day and I'm going to put it out there....I think my breeding days for flemish giants are over after these babies are born. I'm already planning to neuter Nyx this fall and hopefully Harmony too since those are my oldest girls.

Part of me wanted to have my own lines - to show at shows, etc. That was sort of important to me.

But - feeding them right now takes a LOT of money per month. To go to shows would be expensive for show fees and gas - and it would take time away from my family.

It comes down to a combination of "what would I like?" vs. "what is good for my family"? 

I may continue to breed holland lops for another year or so because they are easier to pet out than flemish giants. I haven't fully decided on that.

But I think that at least for breeding flemish - it is time for me to move on. Its a hard decision and I've cried a lot over it when no one is around and I think about it.

However, after being able to take in Popcorn and Charlie and work with Popcorn (who hates Zeus and he hates her).....I just find that maybe I need to make it so the inn has room for bunnies that NEED a home...even though we don't have many breeders here in my area.

Finally - I put on a chocolate/strawberry face mask a bit ago and went into my bedroom later to wash it off.

Have I mentioned that Zeus LOVES both chocolate AND strawberries (he tries to steal chocolate from me if he can)? 

Yeah - he came running at me as if "wow mom - the only thing better would be a banana too!"

I made it out alive....as you can tell by this post.

Oh - I have pictures to post soon - maybe tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Hi Peg! Sounds like you've thought through the breeding thing. You can always come back to it if you decide, right? I've always admired what a loving, caring breeder you are. A lot of breeders don't seem to actually care about their rabbits beyond what they look like, but I know you do. You're so brave, I have thought about breeding Hollands at some point but I know finding homes for the babies would be disastrous because I'd be neurotic about picking families and end up keeping most of the little ones!

Big hugs!


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks - I'm uploading photos now and will be posting them in a little bit. 

The thing about hollands is they have 2-4 (maybe a bit more) kits - whereby flemmies - well - Nyx had 13 in her first litter even if only 8 made it.

So that would make things easier too.

I realized now I have the last photo of I took of Magnum - from yesterday.

I knew he was ill - and I suspected he might not make it - he wasn't playing like the others, etc.

But he still was so darn cute....

Oh well - will share it soon - along with pregnant mama pics...


----------



## TinysMom

More as soon as I finish feeding rabbits and editing pics - but for now....

Last photo of Magnum P.I.B.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aw he was so darling! RIP, sweet baby!


----------



## TinysMom

Here come the first of the photos....the girls were SO happy to be able to share their thoughts with you...

[align=center]
































[align=left]I had to delete the ones where they were cursing out the bucks...


[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Now for holland lop cuteness...

[align=center]











There is a special story about these next two photos. This bunny was sitting there and after I took this first photo - he/she posed for the next one...THEN...it came running over to me - nudged my hand a few times for some pets and was almost as if it was saying, "I did good mommy....didn't I? I posed just for YOU!" and then binkied off.















































[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Ooops - forgot this one...


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

So sorry to hear about your Magnum. =(


----------



## TinysMom

For those who are wondering - my husband built our bed frame (and no - by no means is he a carpenter)....it has a high headboard and footboard.

When we got our new tv and dvd (blue ray?) player a few weeks ago - he mounted it to the footboard.

Yeah - we love it. Plus we can close the curtains on the side for privacy and it feels romantic...and we have lights mounted by our pillows sorta for reading.

Now Eric is talking about making his own bed frame too....based off ours I think...


----------



## TinysMom

Oh my goodness.....need to go to bed....BUT...

its 2:30 am....and Ske-doosh is doing the Bunny 500 in his cage - one lap at a time - as fast as he can.....and now he has Melody doing it in her cage too.

No wonder they always look so tired when I come out in the morning...


----------



## TinysMom

Now to try to head to bed for some sleep - been up all night reading "The Confession" by John Grisham....WOW. Really good book - not as gruesome as some of his others and I could barely put it down. Well ... really...I guess I COULDN'T put it down since here I am....

Off to try and nap....maybe.


----------



## wabbitmom12

SO MUCH HOLLAND LOP CUTENESS!! :thud::thud: Those are some fabulous pictures.

I'm sorry about Magnum, Peg. He was so beautiful.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, Peg! You know Holland Lops are my favorite and tort/broken torts are my FAVORITE favorite, why do you torture me so with pictures of babies?! I want to have lots of torty babies hop all over me! The cuteness, it burns.


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh, Peg! You know Holland Lops are my favorite and tort/broken torts are my FAVORITE favorite, why do you torture me so with pictures of babies?! I want to have lots of torty babies hop all over me! The cuteness, it burns.


I will admit - there is almost nothing like having all that holland lop cuteness hopping all over the bed and playing and binkying and of course I adore torts/broken torts. (I am still not sure if I'll have lionlops born this weekend from Dotty - if so - there is a good chance of brokens!)

I'm almost starting to be able to tell them apart...almost. Maybe. On a good day....if I've spent time observing them.

I must admit though that I have a couple of favorites - the ones that will let me pet them of course!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Ske-doosh is such an awesome name!:biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing

send a holland my way


----------



## TinysMom

*jeanluc_pippen_merry wrote: *


> Ske-doosh is such an awesome name!:biggrin:


Thanks! A friend named him (he was someone else's rabbit first) - he is a hoot.

I love the name Jeanluc - I wish I'd thought of it for our rabbits - I never thought before of using the Star Trek names....thinking I might do a litter with the names of the characters from the various shows.


----------



## Nyx

I've been stomping around all afternoon since reading this forum.

HMMMPH! 


"So much holland cuteness" :X

"Holland lops are my FAVORITE"... :X:X:X

SCUSE ME???? ssd:

What about the "*flemish cuteness*" with poor CJ and Fat Butt who are locked up? What about poor Thunder who will soon be locked up and having to endure the camera for y'alls enjoyment???

HOLLAND LOPS ARE A PAIN IN THE ....well....you know where. Even FAT BUTT knows where... :coolness:

They're fast and active and run and play and binky. :lookaround

They don't lay sedately like a well-mannered flemish giant. No...they don't specialize in "couch potato" skills. ssd:ssd:ssd:

You'd think they had to run the Bunny 500 TWICE a day...while we're trying to sleep. :X:X

Not only that - but does a holland lop take care of 8 babies at a time? 13 babies?

No....those lazy bums...they have 2-4 babies....maybe 5 if you really push them.

So come on folks...its time for FLEMMIE LOVE TOO!:innocent:innocent:innocent:innocent:innocent

Now I gotta go back into the office and tell the girls how y'all have been treating flemish - they may insist on now having those babies for an extra 2-3 days just to make you wait.

I HOPE THEY DO!!!:coolness:

- One very frustrated flemish giant who is way cuter than any holland she's ever seen....:lookaround:lookaround:lookaround:lookaround:lookaround


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *jeanluc_pippen_merry wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Ske-doosh is such an awesome name!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! A friend named him (he was someone else's rabbit first) - he is a hoot.
> 
> I love the name Jeanluc - I wish I'd thought of it for our rabbits - I never thought before of using the Star Trek names....thinking I might do a litter with the names of the characters from the various shows.
Click to expand...

Hehe, i am a star trek fan. Wouldn't go as far as to call myself a trekkie, but definitely a fan and when i saw how confident and sure of himself he looked in his baby pic, the name just popped into my head. xD

Ske-doosh is named after the word that Jack Black uses alot, most recently in Kung Fu Panda? Or is there a character with that name that us Aussies probably haven't heard of? (were always the last to know! lol) >.<


----------



## plasticbunny

Oh Nyx, we love you, it's just a given!

But youknow that you're so regal and magnificent, with your giant ears and thunderous binkies -you just don't need that much reasurment!

Those stumpy Hollands though, those guys need a constant reminder. They can get quite insecure, you know, with their short little ears and their flat faces. Yuck.

Don't worry, you're still our favourite...but don't tell the Hollands. :biggrin2:


----------



## wabbitmom12

plasticbunny wrote:


> Oh Nyx, we love you, it's just a given!
> 
> But youÂ know that you're so regal and magnificent, with your giant ears and thunderous binkies -Â you just don't need that much reasurment!
> 
> Those stumpy Hollands though, those guys need a constant reminder.Â  They can get quite insecure, you know, with their short little ears and their flat faces.Â  Yuck.
> 
> Don't worry, you're still our favourite...but don't tell the Hollands. :biggrin2:



And of course, your Indiana Mama thinks you are THE BEST!!
:big kiss:

And have ANY of those Hollands made a cross-country flight? I don't think so! :nope:

Plus, YOU are the herd matron...an honor NONE of the Hollands will ever be allowed. Because you are the smartest, prettiest, and most regal Flemish in the herd. 
:blueribbon:

Not to mention, LARGE and IN CHARGE. (But not as LARGE as Fat-Butt, er, I mean, Athena.) :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom

I'm starting to get excited....nestboxes were put in some cages tonight!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/eGZH0HtfB7I&feature=player_embedded&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

Because I want to remember this - Classic tv songs done via. barbershop quartet...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Babies incoming!!


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Babies incoming!!


Let's play a little game....

We're only going to work with three does - the three that I'm 99% sure are pregnant.

All three does were bred July 1st. Two of them spent the night with their buck - Meatball spent about 3 hours. Harmony is the only experienced mama.

The does could give birth anytime from July 1st - August 2nd and be within a safe range.

The three does are:

Harmony - bred to Dukey

CJ - bred to Mercury

Meatball - bred to Brady Hawkes


The game...

*Who will deliver first? When will they deliver (date and time range)
second?
third?

How many kits (both live and DOA) will each doe have?*

No real prize - other than playing.

I will give a hint....one doe is already digging in the nestbox and playing with the hay...


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm going to guess Harmony delivers first! Tomorrow afternoon at 1:30  I hope some babies are born on August 1st, that's my first wedding anniversary AND Phoebe Mae's 3rd birthday. In honor of those circumstances, I say a prize should be a Flemmie baby


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Oooh wish i could play but i have no idea! >.< I'm excited to hear all about the births and see pics though.:bunny19


----------



## TinysMom

No babies yet (not that I expected them quite this early)....but the mamas are looking like they want to pop NOW!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Oh - will do more on this later - BUT - 


HAPPY BIRTHDAY DUKEY!!!! 

He's one year old today!

(Also - a year ago today I got Jar Jar, Ellie Mae & Brady Hawkes).


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry about Magnum. The Hollands are cute, but nothing is cuter then a flemmie.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Happy Birthday and Gotcha days! arty0002:inkelepht:inkbouce:



So Joshua and I were talking buns this weekend. Apparently he is very interested in possibly geting a Flemish! I would love a Flemish with lop ears. So I was wondering, what are the personalities like in Meatball's babies? Could you please compare/contrast the mixes with the plain Flemish? 

It will take a bit of time to make him think it is his idea to get another bun, but it can be done :big wink:


----------



## TinysMom

Well.....once Meatball has babies - I'll be glad to share!

There is a big personality difference between e-lops and flemish...almost like night and day.


----------



## TinysMom

:cry4::cry4::cry4::cry4::cry1::cry1::cry1::cry1::bawl::bawl::bawl::bawl::in tears::in tears::in tears::in tears:

My hollands are growing up. 

I put them on the bed today to let them play and two of the bucks kept humping each other and getting upset.

Its gonna be time to separate them (gotta get another cage I think).

I at least separated the girls from the boys - when I saw one boy hump a girl and she lifted her tail....(he was humping her head though)...I was like "yep - you may not have those boy bits yet...but time to separate y'all.."

My babies...they're growing up!

Oh - one is probably gonna be named Toby - more on that later.


----------



## TinysMom

Its gotta be close to time for these babies...I think the bucks are starting to pace in their cages and think about pulling fur and making nests......


----------



## MiniLopHop

Bucks are making nests? :?


----------



## TinysMom

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Bucks are making nests? :?


Not this time - but I have had them do it before.

But - the bucks are getting antsy and pacing in their cages (a couple) - like they know something is going to happen.

However, I have had bucks make a nest ....I forget which one or ones...its been a while.


----------



## Nela

I so wish you were setup with a live cam :biggrin:


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> I so wish you were setup with a live cam :biggrin:


I would currently need FIVE live cams.....

I swear the girls are going, "You go first.." "No you go first..." "I'm not going first..." etc. etc. etc.

My twins, Robin & Eric turn 27 today....it would be hilarious if between all the does we had 27 babies (Lord...please NO!!!)

But a few babies would be nice....


----------



## TinysMom

Robin says "Cure for PMS"

Art said, "I've never had PMS - but cure me anyway!!"


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Oh, goodness! How old are the Hollands? We decided to separate Maximus and Mabel at 10 weeks, which will be Sunday. So far I have seen nothing in the way of humping or balls or anything. Makes me sad to separate them because they love each other but I keep telling myself they can be back together soon!!

And Happy Birthday to Eric and Robin


----------



## myheart

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Robin says "Cure for PMS"
> 
> Art said, "I've never had PMS - but cure me anyway!!"



LOL!!! :roflmao:

With the heat and humidity, along with the PMS, I might need to double-dip on that cure!! :biggrin:


----------



## plasticbunny

Babies??? Babies babies babies babies babies???


----------



## TinysMom

I'm not sure what to think or say. I was about ready to declare myself wrong (I can't palpate worth beans and its hard to palpate these big girls) - but Harmony who ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS dives into her supper - doesn't want it tonight. She won't even touch the oatmeal (her favorite part of supper).

I could've sworn I felt kicks in her yesterday when I checked her...

Meatball who has looked pregnant for well over a week - won't let me touch her - she growls and boxes at me and she is also not touching her supper.

I am remembering the fact that it was VERY VERY HOT before I bred everyone - so it is quite possible that my bucks were sterile and just shooting blanks.

I'm going to give them till Friday and I'll take out the nestboxes then.

I will say that I am convinced that Thunder is NOT pregnant and that Dotty did not get pregnant either. (I have four little bucks that are just dying to start breeding though!!)


----------



## TinysMom

I want to share two things here....first of all - 

[align=center]






[align=left]It is so funny because Art & the kids are this way and it drives me bonkers! So what if something is wrong or someone is wrong? Know what I mean?

Anyway - just had to share so you know what I live with.

Now the second thing....and I'm hoping I don't get flamed.

We might be rehoming Sasha and Oreo. I'm really struggling with the decision and I need to talk about it with someone - so y'all are it.

First of all - Oreo's health problems - he has started sneaking into the other dog's food - and whatever issues he was having before are gone - he can now eat regular dog food with no reaction. I need to talk to the head of the liver shunt list to see if it was just a reaction to the shots he'd had since the test results were never conclusive about a liver shunt.

But it looks like he can eat normal dog food now and be ok.

But that isn't why I want to rehome him.

Yesterday we lost a rabbit and we're not 100% sure exactly why - but the rabbit had a seizure after the dog grabbed her. We think he wanted to play with her like he plays with the cat and she freaked and died.

The problem is - it was Robin's rabbit that lived in her room and would come out and be with us sometimes.

If this was the first rabbit we'd lost - that would be different. It is not.

We've gone to great lengths to keep the rabbits away from the dogs....and it appears as though Sasha's training has gone downhill to the point she wants to chase the rabbits with Oreo.

I've tried to block off areas so that the rabbits could get some playtime without the dog harassing them - but once Art forgot that I had a rabbit out and left the gate open and one buck got harassed (he's ok now - I thought we might lose him but we didn't).

I'm tired of this - it isn't that he hurts them deliberately or ties to kill them - he tries to play with them as toys. Of course the rabbits freak and go into seizure or shock and pass away.

I'm at my limit - seeing Robin cry last night as she got a frozen fruit bar and thought about how Roxie would love to steal a few bites - and then realizing that Roxie wasn't there any more - tore my heart apart. 

We're talking about having Art ask Dale (his best friend at work) if he would take Oreo - and possibly Sasha too. Dale lives in the country and they would be outdoor dogs - but he would be good to them (he just lost one of his dogs to old age). They would be able to run around and bark and yes - chase wild rabbits and squirrels (something I'm NOT fond of) - but they were not really meant to be house dogs and Oreo barks too much to be an outdoor dog here in town.

Millie would be a little bit lonely - but I think she'd be happier that way....Sasha irritates her to no end and while she grooms the puppy and stuff - I think she'd love to be with us as our only dog.

Please help me here - am I a horrible person? 

I've tried to do everything I can think of to protect the rabbits other than having them in another building....but I'm just so tired. We've lost three rabbits now - I don't want to lose any more.

Please help!!!


[/align][/align]


----------



## plasticbunny

You are at a crossroads, and which path do you choose? Your dogs can't live with the bunnies, and your bunnies can't live with the dogs. There is no way to keep them separated all the time. To go to the extreme lengths it would take would be so stressful that the joy of your pets and the joy of your hobby would evaporate, rendering both pointless.

So, as far as I can see it, you have a decision between rehoming the dogs, or rehoming the rabbits.

The rabbits do seem to fulfill your needs better than the dogs, as they are petsAND anenjoyable activity because you breed them (as well as a small income, I'm sure). If the dogs can be found a good home and not dropped off at a shelter, I don't think there is any shame in that. If your lifestyle no longer fits in with having so many "playful" dogs around, that's just how it is.

Find them a good home, because they deserve that, but don't feel guilt or failure for rehoming them.


----------



## Nela

Oh poor Robin, so soon after her birthday too I'm sorry about the bun. 

It's a tough one for sure. I really don't know one way or another but know that I support you and I hope that you findpeace for your family. Many hugs!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Aww that's so sad  Normally I am of the opinion that pets are mine/yours forever once they're taken into the home. But you have so many bunnies and the doggies are a danger to them. Is it fair to the bunnies to risk their lives and limit their out of cage play time because of the dogs? I don't think so. Especially if you make sure to find them really good homes, which of course you would do.


----------



## TinysMom

Nela - it actually happened ON her birthday so that made it pretty hard. Roxie was a rabbit we took in last year and she didn't get along well with the other girls but she really enjoyed being in Robin's room and being "her" rabbit. She would often come out and be with us and the dogs never bothered her before. 

Erin - I don't "make" money at all with the rabbits - I pay a huge amount every month on their feed bill - almost as much as our car payment is. In addition - I'm getting out of breeding flemish giants (I think I wrote about that a few days ago) - and I may try to rehome a few of the adult ones I have - not sure about that.

If Art's friend agrees to take him - Oreo will probably be the only one to go - as Art doesn't think Dale would take TWO dogs. 

Art goes out to Dale's place sometimes to help work on the house/property and we know Dale would take good care of Oreo and that he'd have a good home.

I would never drop him off out in the country or even given him to the dog pound....I would make sure he (or he and Sasha) went to a good home.

We've tried a non-shock collar to get him to stop barking...no go. I could keep him caged a lot of the time - but he barks so much.

This is tearing me apart. I always look at our pets as being with us for the rest of their lives....the idea of giving one up is hard (we have done it before when we moved and could not take animals with us - but we always found them good homes).

I have to say that a large part of me wants Oreo gone. It isn't that I don't love him - but its almost like I have a love/hate relationship with him. 

I wonder if I would feel differently if we had CHOSEN to adopt him - versus having him dropped off on our road and finding him as a puppy....know what I mean?

Even though it wasn't the wisest decision - I CHOSE Millie and Sasha and brought them home to live. We had said "no more dogs" after I brought home Sasha.

I don't know...I wish I knew what to do. I will probably try to take some photos of Oreo and Sasha in the next couple of days - no matter what happens.


----------



## myheart

A new home in the country doesn't sound bad for Oreo... It sounds as though you have tried to weigh out all options, but a resultant death cannot be ignored. 

I used to have a Doberman-- I was her retirement home from a breeding program. I didn't want the dog because of the rabbits (Maggie was my heart and I would have died if anything happened to her). The dog turned out to be the sweetest thing in the world. She passed away from a fast-growing tumor on her liver. 

The breeder offered me the daughter of this Dobbie because she wasn't producing pups. I was thrilled, at first, but I just didn't think I could go through the process of "testing her" with the rabbits. She wasn't her mother, and trust is a big issue for me. I turned the offer down with the knowledge that my Dobbie's daughter may go to another home. It kills me to do that because I would love to have her in my life.

Peg, if the trust is gone, don't hesitate or think too much about it. You did what you were supposed to do in Oreo's life, not much different than a foster situation. Let Oreo have his own home with lot's of running-room. Maybe that what he needs now that he is feeling better. I think you have made a good choice.


----------



## MiniLopHop

*myheart wrote: *


> Peg, if the trust is gone, don't hesitate or think too much about it. You did what you were supposed to do in Oreo's life, not much different than a foster situation. Let Oreo have his own home with lot's of running-room. Maybe that what he needs now that he is feeling better. I think you have made a good choice.



I totally agree. Oreo showed up on your door step in need. You took him in and made him healthy. You should feel great about that! However, now that he's well you are doing the best thing for everyone by letting him go to this great home you have found. It sounds like it will cheer up the guy who lost the dog, it will be great for Oreo to be able to run crazy and play, it will be less stress for you, and keep your bunns safe. It's a win all around.

Please don't think of it as you abandoning him, because you aren't. His original owner did when he just tossed him out. You are doing the responsible thing finding a good home for an animal that you helped along the way. And you just can't risk your bunns' health.

Please pass our condolences on to Robin. What a horrible thing to happen on a birthday. 

:hug2: ray:


----------



## plasticbunny

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Erin - I don't "make" money at all with the rabbits - I pay a huge amount every month on their feed bill - almost as much as our car payment is.


I can't imagine what the expense would be! Sorry if I offended you, I didn't mean for it to sound like I think you "breed for profit"... I know you don't! :biggrin2:


----------



## plasticbunny

I wish you the very best in making this decision. It is certainly not an easy one to make, but you haveour support with whatever you decide. :hug1


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks everyone. 

And Erin - I wasn't offended at all - really! Just wanted everyone to realize that this wasn't based on money at all....the rabbits are definitely more of a hobby than bringing in any income.

As it turns out - Dale doesn't want Oreo....so I will have to advertise him on Craigs List or something....it is something I need to figure out. Its hard because he's coming and sleeping by my feet now and giving me lots of kisses. I think he knows he did something VERY WRONG (Art was the one who found him with Roxie and rescued her - and he gave Oreo a spanking that I think made him realize just how bad he was.

I took Oreo in with all the other rabbits and a stick to spank him with if he went near any of them (that was how I trained Sasha).

He hid under something and wouldn't come out at all and wouldn't even look at the rabbits.

So I find myself asking, "Do I trust him again?"

I think the answer is probably still no.


----------



## TinysMom

Still no babies....I think I'm ok with that.

But...I wanted to share about my health since I haven't shared recently.

I haven't taken my blood pressure in the last couple of days but I can tell that it is down in a normal range just from the way I'm feeling.

I'm taking my pills EVERY DAY and really being careful to take care of myself.

In addition, I've been doing a bit of reading about diabetes (and losing belly fat) and other than the treat I posted about earlier - I've been doing pretty good with my eating. 

I'm still waiting for the person at the hospital to come back from leave so I can meet with them - and I still have to have bloodwork done too so that we can see if I'm pre-diabetic or diabetic.

The more I read about all this though - the more I realize that a loss of even 25 pounds would make a major difference and possibly keep the diabetes away or from turning into diabetes. 

So I'm trying hard to watch what I eat and I hope to exercise more once September gets here and it is cooler. (Actually - I am toying with driving to the mall and doing mall walking to get more exercise - but I haven't yet reached that point of just DOING it).

While I was at the hospital for my appointment, I got a booklet on arthritis called "Keep Moving". It was put out by Tylenol and it gave exercises you can do at home to stretch, etc. and I'm going to start doing those to help me out (I have to SEE them and it has diagrams).

So I'm pretty happy about my health and where it is going and what I plan to be doing about it. 

I also got a really neat book on getting rid of belly fat and it is so awesome. It has pictures on the left of "bad" choices and then alternative GOOD choices are pictured on the right page. It is really helpful in understanding what I should and shouldn't eat.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Wow that's a hard and sad decision that you have to make about your dogs, but it sounds like a necessary one. Sometimes things happen that force you to make decisions you're not going to like to make, but when there is no better alternative, what can we do but go with the decision that will be the best for all in the long run. I would say not to feel sad or guilty, but were all human and our emotions get the better of us sometimes. You tried to give them a happy home but in the end it hasn't been working out. So you have to do what you feel is best for all your pets. And dogs adjust to new people and surrounding much better than rabbits do because dogs have a desire to please humans, so wouldn't worry too much about them, if they're going to a good home then they will be perfectly happy there once they settle in. ^.^

Ugh, diabetes. My grandfather has had it since he was in his early 20's i believe. He is now 78 and still has it under control, so it's definitely manageable. A good healthy diet and plenty of exercise will help keep it under control, or keep it away if you have pre-diabetic symptoms. Not that im a doctor or anything lol, just going by my experience with my grandfather. My mother died when i was very young so i was brought up by my grandparents and had to learn about his condition so that i could help with cooking the right foods for him etc. He also has heart problems too though so he had to be extra strict with what he ate and exercise.


----------



## MiniLopHop

Any babies?


----------



## TinysMom

No babies - decided they weren't pregnant.

That's probably a very good thing....and I'm ok with it.

Just came across this on facebook though - and since I'm almost 52....I had to share it.


MIDDLE AGE TEXTING CODES: ATD - at the doctor. BFF -best friend fell. BTW -bring the wheelchair. BYOT - bring your own teeth. FWIW - forgot where I was. GGPBL - gotta go, pacemaker battery low. GHA -got heartburn again. IMHO -is my hearing aid on? LMDO - laughing my dentures out. OMMR - on my massage recliner. ROFLACGU -rolling on floor laughing and can't get up. TTYL - talk to you louder!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

ROFL nice texting codes. xD


----------



## TinysMom

Well....time for an update on ME - not the bunnies.

First of all - I've been taking my meds EVERY DAY and I can see a big difference in my blood pressure and the way I feel. At times I still feel a bit overwhelmed with the house (cause I want to organize it ALL AT ONCE) - but then I remind myself that it didn't get so disorganized in one day - so its not gonna get organized in one day either.

I need to go into the hospital in a few days to get my bloodwork done and try to get an appt. with the person who helps diabetics/pre-diabetics with their diets. First though we have to get the car inspected (so we can get on base - retired military using military hospital!) and then get my ID renewed (expired in late June).

I had a talk last week with Alicia and I think it was a big help. I have never dealt with anyone who has diabetes other than an uncle who basically controls it with one medication and his diet. I called him after talking to my doctor and it sorta sounded easy to work on. Then Alicia told me about the people she's known who have it.

WOW.

I feel like someone out of the movie "Scared Straight" - not about jail - but about just how serious my actions could affect me in a negative way if I don't take care of this.

Thanks Ali....I think....

I recently ordered the Johns Hopkins white paper on depression (its over 50 pages and every year they do one with new and updated information). I haven't received it yet - but I did receive an instant download of something else about depression from them and as I read it - it talked about "talk therapy" when dealing with depression and how "self talk" and stuff like that. Some of it was ok....some of it was like "yeah right..". :?

I did a bit of research on it on the net and some of it was very new agey...eh.

But I decided that there are things I could do that would help me....like I'm going to print up a list of verses about our identity in Christ that I have - and try to review it every day or so. I'm going to try to journal when I start to get depressed and see if I can find a pattern to it - whether it might be certain times of day - or a response to something that happens in my life - etc. etc.

I'm thinking about treating myself to a new Bible. I used to get a new Bible every couple of years - since I write notes in them all the time - my Bibles are like a journal of my life. I have had so many - and love them all for different reasons. But I've always wanted one of Dr. Stanley's Bibles with the resource notes on the Life Principles he's found as he studies the Bible. I am going to look into them on Ebay - I think I'd like a large print one - not 100% sure.

Anyway - thats sort of where I'm at in my life. Art shared some disturbing news today and I will share that....so that folks who believe in prayer can be praying...

Art's shop has union representation (he's not a union member) and they have a bargaining agreement with the company - I think this is the 4th year they've had it...something like that.

We've known for a while that this year everyone in Art's classification (Tech II) would be getting a large raise...almost $10 per hour....in October.

But with all that is going on with the economy - Art believes (as does Dale his friend) that there is a good chance that when this contract runs out - the company will try to work things so that they can get out of the agreement (there are ways if you're tricky enough) and pay the guys less....possibly 50% of what their new wages will be....or maybe a bit more. 

So once October hits - we're going to work on paying off as much as we can as soon as we can. We had hoped to have a bit of fun with some of the money - maybe go on a vacation...but there are about some bills we want to wipe out in case that happens....so we'd only be left with our mortgage.

Of course - I'm praying that they don't do this - I don't see where they could do it before October of NEXT year...but you never know.

I've decided that I will NOT let this depress me....I'm gonna be proactive about it and be happy that we have the money and rejoice in the fact that we're not one of the families that don't have jobs - know what I mean?

Art & I talked about the fact that I could go to work....but he likes me at home - at my age - I like being at home - and since he works a rotating schedule - we actually get to SEE each other and not just be ships passing in the night.

So that's it - for now.

But tomorrow - I'll share about our marriage/history because it will be our *32nd wedding anniversary!


*


----------



## JadeIcing

I did nothing.


----------



## TinysMom

=*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I did nothing.



Uh....yeah.....right. NOT!

You told me about your uncle (I think it was an uncle) and then about your grandmother. You made me realize that I need to take better care of myself NOW because you shared with me how dangerous diabetes could be. I knew a little bit about diabetes but not enough to realize just how bad it can get.

I'm about to start on a big project tonight (I sleep during the day with Art). I'm pretty excited about it - I'm actually going to be going through my books tonight and sorting them into "keep" and "discard". I have three boxes - one for Alicia - one for a friend who wants to write and I'll send her some of my books and magazines on writing - and one for Eric of "nearly new" books that he can take into Hastings and exchange for credit towards books.

Its pretty big because there are several steps to it - and I'm only working on the books in my bedroom and bedroom closet tonight - to put things into perspective - at one point in time we had 12 bookcases that were 5' or 6' tall....then we cut it down to about 8 bookcases....then down to maybe 4 or 5 - not sure. I'm not sure what it would be at now....quite a lot still.

So yeah - I love to read books - and reread them - and reread them - and did I mention reread them?

Then again - I'm the same way about movies...


----------



## JadeIcing

YAY! Send along schleich and scrapbook stuff.


----------



## TinysMom

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> YAY! Send along schleich and scrapbook stuff.


In your dreams....

Part of why I'm doing this is so I can display / play with some of my "toys" more.

I haven't even begun to think about my scrapbooking stuff - you may get another box in about 3 months when I figure out where everything is (God help us) and sort through it.

I am hopefully going to remember to send you a certain purse though....hopefully.

I bought a 12" X 12" box for your books but I may wind up using the 14" X 14" box I bought instead....

Oh - and I need your addy again - in pm or a facebook message. 

Yeah - I could sort through my pms here....if I had the time - then you might get the books by next Easter if lucky!


----------



## JadeIcing

LOL Ok


----------



## JadeIcing

Sent on Facebook


----------



## Nela

Peg,

Diabetes, if not taken seriously, is potentially life-threatening. I don't think you want to end up on dialysis or anything of the sort. That being said, asthma can also be life-threatening but look how many people have it. It all depends on how you treat your body, and how seriously you take it. Being aware and being logical makes a huge difference. For example, if you have diabetes, you don't go eat a dozen donuts everyday, expecting to be perfectly fine. 

It's just being aware, and changing things. If you drink juices and soda, you'll have to cut back on those and find things to drink which contain less sugar. You even have to watch fruits and things, and there are certain times of the day which are better to eat certain things because you have more time to process the sugars etc. It's all about adapting and making new habits. I, myself, have to be very aware and very careful because of my hypoglycemia. I have to eat very similarly to a diabetic unless I am having a sugar crash so I know how it is firsthand.(By the way, if you do have diabetes, you should learn the symptoms of hypoglycemia as well because it can be tricky at first if you cut back on too much sugar or if you need insulin, etc.) 

Also, learning to test your blood regularly will help you keep track of things and see what truly causes issues. For example, for me, if I haven't eaten much in the day and then go on to eat pasta for dinner, I am almost sure to crash. Knowing this, I make sure to eat properly if I plan on making pasta for dinner, or choose something other than pasta if we are at a resto, etc. It can be overwhelming at first, trying to figure what's good, what's not, and when. Trust me though, you get used to it and eventually you feel like it's something you've done for a long time. 

On the other hand, if you choose to ignore your body, you will be sick. You'd be surprised to know just how sick you can get from it too.

http://www.diabetes.org/has a lot of information. Oh and handy tip, if you have to test your sugar, prick beside your nail instead of pricking the pad of your finger. This is virtually painless. I was pricking the pad at first and ended up with some pretty nice bruises. Lol. 

If you don't have a glucose meter, I *believe* you can get a free one online or at the drug store. I got mine free at the store and pay the refills. I have this one:

http://www.activeforever.com/p-2189-freestyle-lite-blood-glucose-meter-diabetes-supplies.aspx

I haven't tried others yet but I am satisfied with that one as it's really handy to carry around. I like the pouch that it comes in. It's painless, quick, and very simple to handle. 

Oh and for the bible... Have you heard of this one?: 

http://www.amazon.com/New-Womens-Devotional-Bible-Zondervan/dp/0310936136/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1312882377&sr=8-1


----------



## TinysMom

Nela,

Thanks for your comments and concern. You have no idea just how much it means to me that people care so much.

I'm about to head to bed - but I have to share that I worked some on my books and decided to divide the project over three days at least (and that is just for the books in my bedroom - let alone the rest of the house).

Tonight we got two bookcases set up to be one tall bookcase and I went through the books in them and pulled out what I'm getting rid of. I have a picture I'll share later - two probably - one is of the bookshelf and one is of a couple of boxes of books. I think I have about 8 of those boxes to go through tonight when Art is at work - and then tomorrow night I will work on the dresser top and the books in the dresser drawers. 

Art looked at what we'd done and was REALLY impressed and pleased. 

I've found some new verses of scripture I want to work on memorizing. Our Pastor used them in a sermon a few weeks ago and talked about "tough times" and are we really willing to trust God through those tough times.

If you notice in the scripture - there is no real reason given for rejoicing - there is nothing to give one hope...yet the writer declares he will rejoice.

Habakkuk 3:17-19

17[/sup] Though the fig tree does not bud 
and there are no grapes on the vines, 
though the olive crop fails 
and the fields produce no food, 
though there are no sheep in the pen 
and no cattle in the stalls, 
18[/sup] yet I will rejoice in the LORD, 
I will be joyful in God my Savior. 19[/sup] The Sovereign LORD is my strength; 
he makes my feet like the feet of a deer, 
he enables me to tread on the heights. 



I'm finding that memorizing scripture is really helping my depression and God often brings me verses when I need them the most and don't feel like looking them up. 



I wound up breaking down and ordering Dr. Stanley's Life Principles Bible. I'm super excited - I was able to get it in burgundy leather on Ebay for a little over $25 (including shipping). 



I looked at the one you shared Nela and I may try to get that one for the New Year or something - but I've wanted this Bible for so long and waffled back and forth on it so many times. Normally, I do not like to get a Bible that has study notes by only one person....but the fact is - I've listened to Dr. Stanley off and on for about 20 years and I still have sermon notes from about 20 years ago that I go and reread sometimes and have put in 2 or 3 Bibles. Something about his teaching just really...challenges me and makes me grow I guess. So I'm super excited.


And for those who are wondering - some of the Bibles I've had over the last 20 years are:


Discipleship Study Bible - from 1986....I bought one for Art and fell in love with his

Thompson Chain Reference (I need to share a story about that) - I just wish it had more room to write in

Kay Arthur's Inductive Study Bible - in both NIV and NASB

Life Application Study Bible - from when I worked at the Christian bookstore and she gave me a 40% discount on it cause she knew I loved it

ESV Study Bible (which I really have yet to explore)

The Quest Study Bible

The Amplified Bible - I'd love to get it in large print now that I'm older

There have been a couple of others but these were the main ones I remember at the moment.

As I said - I tend to write in them - a LOT - and they become like a journal of my life during a certain period of time. Some notes get copied from Bible to Bible - while others don't.

Now to share the story about the Thompson Chain.....my dad and stepmom got it for me around 1986 I guess...something like that - maybe before then. I loved that Bible and filled it with notes on the sides and just really used it all the time.

Then we were in church one day and the preacher wanted to speak on "dry bones" from Ezekiel. I forget the exact chapter - but I looked and I looked and I looked again in my Bible and couldn't find it. I was getting frustrated to the point that I turned to the index - looked to make sure I was in the right area and then turned back to look again.

Turns out that I had TWO sets of the same 64 pages....and was missing one set of 64 pages. 

I went to the Christian bookstore (that I worked at years later) and asked about exchanging it for one that had ALL the scripture and they said it would have to be sent back to the publishers with a note.

I couldn't do it. I couldn't give up my Bible - I mean....it had so many notes and stuff in it.

Years later - I finally bought myself another Thompson's Chain Reference - AFTER MAKING SURE IT WAS ALL THERE!!!

When I went to buy my ESV Bible - I was feeling so guilty - I mean - I have ALL THESE BIBLES here....but Robin really helped me. She was like, "Mom....a married woman will often do things like get a new nightie or something to enhance the relationship...maybe getting a new Bible will help bring new joy and insights to your quiet time....especially where it is a new version for you..".

Ah.....a daughter after my own heart.

Anyway - I gotta head to bed before I fall over. Later today I hope to share about our anniversary.....32 years. WOW.


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to share this in my last post....

As far as the diabetes goes...if I am diabetic (and I am assuming if I am prediabetic) - the military will give me the machine (of their choice) for doing my blood testing plus all the things I need (test strips?) on a quarterly basis. So I am not going to buy anything right now since I know they'll provide it for free.

I did buy a meter last year when I thought I was prediabetic - I don't know where it is right off and I never used it because I was scared and it looked complicated to understand what the numbers meant and when to take my readings, etc.


----------



## Nela

Was just letting you know what I was happy to be told when I was first diagnosed I am sure you will be fine.

Have a good day


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Congrats on your wedding anniversary  Are you doing anything special?

I hope you get your potential diabetes under control! Back when I took an EMT class I had to spend 40 some odd hours in the ER and about 5 of those hours were spent applying constant pressure to a diabetic lady who'd had her heel amputated 5 years before and it never healed. Randomly started bleeding and just would not stop. Thankfully she wasn't in pain but it was a memorable experience for sure!! KEEP YOUR HEELS, PEG!


----------



## TinysMom

*Nela wrote: *


> Was just letting you know what I was happy to be told when I was first diagnosed I am sure you will be fine.
> 
> Have a good day


I am really glad you shared - I spent some time at that website on diabetes....great to have as a resource and I bookmarked it.

I really do appreciate you taking the time to type that all out and share!

:biggrin2:


----------



## MiniLopHop

Well, I find out tomorrow if I am diabetic or not. The doctor wouldn't discuss it on the phone, I have to go in. I know I have been really feeling my sugars spiking and crashing lately, but it is really hard to manage without the meeter. Once I have an answer for sure then I can deal with it.

This is not to scare you, but as a precaution. When I was about 10 my mom was married to a guy that had a diabetic mother (in her late 60s). Her sugar was out of control. She refused to take her medicine or test. Her eye sight wasn't that great and when she clipped her toenails she accidentally nipped a little of the skin (I have done that hundreds of times). She didn't check her feet like she should have and ended up with gangrene! By the time her son knew about the infection he had to take her to the hospital. They took off the toe, then the foot, to the knee, the whole leg- trying to stop the infection. She ended up dying because it was too far gone.

When the doctor tells you to check your feet every day or monitor your blood, there are good reasons. I think taking care of your feet is the most important thing you can do other than watching what you eat and testing.


:hug1 We are in this together.


----------



## JadeIcing

That is what I was telling her Brandy. I know someone who went through that.


----------



## TinysMom

It has been a HOT HOT HOT day (supposed to get up to 107 tomorrow and the next day) and we slept a large portion of the day and then Art & I went out and grabbed subs and he headed to work with his sub and I headed home with subs for Robin & I (I even though about what I should/should not be eating before I ordered).

But as I was on my way out the door - I discovered a package from UPS.....from a dear friend who made me something.

Here it is....

[align=center]






Isn't it cool? I LOVE LOVE LOVE it and it looks even better in person.

[align=left]We're definitely going to put it in our bedroom.

A big thanks goes out to MINDA who made this for me....thank you so much. 

I have to say that it reminds me so much of Hermes....not as much in looks as in attitude. He might be a big flemish giant but he's my "binky boy" and he reminds me of how bunnies have such a joy of life whenever he's let out to play. In fact, I think I'll try to give him some play time tonight in honor of being such a fun boy!


[/align][/align]


----------



## TinysMom

*MiniLopHop wrote: *


> Well, I find out tomorrow if I am diabetic or not. The doctor wouldn't discuss it on the phone, I have to go in. I know I have been really feeling my sugars spiking and crashing lately, but it is really hard to manage without the meeter. Once I have an answer for sure then I can deal with it.
> 
> 
> :hug1 We are in this together.


I'm guessing that if you can feel your sugars spiking, etc. you're either diabetic or prediabetic. 

I think I will probably fast Wednesday night and go in Thursday morning to get my new ID and then also get my bloodwork done - all in one trip. Art got the car inspected yesterday so we can drive on base again.

I think I'm also going to call the appointment desk that day to see about getting an appointment with this person even if they're still out on leave. I think they make their own appointments based upon the referrals from doctors - but it won't hurt to check on it.

Do let us know what you find out about this - I hate to think of us both going through this - but it might be good to have some support - plus we have Nela who can help/educate us based upon her experience. 

Which reminds me....

NELA.....how often do you use your blood/glucose monitor? Like what times of days - or after what meals, etc.? 

And can you explain the numbers at all - like what you look for when you use it?


----------



## MiniLopHop

Yup, diabetic. My numbers were terrible. Glucose level 188 (should be 80-120) and my a1c was 9.9 (should be less than 6). I have a meeter and should test once a day, but at various times (morning, 2 hours after a meal, bedtime). I will be looking up as much information as I can today.

I also had low vitamin D, high tyroid (which means I need more medicine), and now that I'm diabetic my cholesterol is no longer good enough. No wonder I feel icky lately.

My family on both sides have diabetes and high cholesterol. So even though I am now vegan, going to the gym 5 days a week for at least an hour, and have lost 20 pounds this year, it's just genetic. *sigh* Makes me feel like my efforts are rather futile, but I will keep at it.


----------



## TinysMom

I wouldn't say your efforts were futile....I mean - you're 20 pounds ahead of where you could be if you hadn't been working out, etc. 

As I mentioned in your blog - I can't imagine going vegan...too tough for me.

Share any links that you find useful - I may be needing it too (I'm really praying that I'm only prediabetic and can stop this).


----------



## MiniLopHop

Hey, how are you feeling? I hope all is well. I'm feeling so much better already. I'm just doing my meal planning and grocery list for the week so I thought of you. This first time is slow and a bit difficult calculating grams of carbs and protein and calories, but after this I'm sure it will be easier. At least I will have my menu planned for the week so I don't have to work so hard figuring out what to eat after a long day at work. My numbers are coming down already, so that's good.

Hope all is going well with you :hugs:


----------



## TinysMom

All is well here - been working on the bedroom - hope to have pictures to share soon of what I've been doing.

Sometimes when I'm not on here as much - its cause life is bad and I'm cocooned in...other times its cause life is great and I have too much good stuff here to take time to post.

In this case - its the good stuff!


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*TinysMom wrote: *


> But as I was on my way out the door - I discovered a package from UPS.....from a dear friend who made me something.
> 
> Here it is....
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it cool? I LOVE LOVE LOVE it and it looks even better in person.
> 
> 
> [align=left]We're definitely going to put it in our bedroom.
> 
> A big thanks goes out to MINDA who made this for me....thank you so much. [/align]
> [/align]


I am green with envy! That is so beautiful! Is your house insurancebig enough to cover it?


----------



## TinysMom

Oh wow Dave - you're right - we might need to up our house insurance....especially if we know certain people are considering stealing it.

I know I've been quiet on here but things are just going pretty good right now. Every day I try to do one new project in the bedroom and while I've realized that I probably won't get it completely done by August 30th like I would've liked...the fact is - its so much closer to being what I wanted it to be like...that's all that matters! I figure as long as I'm moving forward - that's great.

I've had a friend be a big encouragement to me and helped me appreciate the "gift of time" that I have from Art in being a full-time homemaker vs. having to work outside the home. I think they've helped me really appreciate the fact I can stay home and look at it differently. I've been thinking about what dreams I might have for me - and wow. Its a lot to think about.

While I will be keeping up this blog here with bunny stuff and other stuff - I'm also going to be starting a blog that I can share on facebook, etc. I'm titling it "Reflections from my heart" and its mainly about the lessons God has taught me/is teaching me as I go through life. I'm working on setting it up now. 

I also think I may participate in NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) in November and try to complete my 2nd novel. (My first one isn't completed but it is mostly completed from the time I did this years ago).

I also want to edit and finish my first novel and maybe self-print a handful of copies so that my kids (and hopefully future grandkids) can have a copy of it. I may even submit it for publication (again) - I tried once and they held onto what I sent for almost a full year before responding and saying they couldn't use it at that time.

Let's see - other updates....well - the last non-bunny one....it turns out that diabetes DOES run in my birth family. My birthmom has it, her dad had it, her brother and one of her sisters has it and the other sister has prediabetes but manages it with meds.

Ok - now on to bunny stuff.

The sad stuff first - we lost one of the holland lop bucks yesterday. I knew it was coming - he was ill for a bit. It was Cindy's last buck from her litter...now all I have left is her doe and she isn't doing the best. 

Its sad because with Cindy's litters it seems like I always lose most of them - I'm thinking that even if I breed again - I may not breed her again...and that is a big "IF" right now. I want to get my home in order first.

As I type this - "Jed" - one of the other holland lop bucks (who had to be separated out due to humping) is playing in our master bathroom - and Rosita (the cage-aggressive New Zealand doe who has tamed quite well) is playing in the rabbitry with the gate up. We had one of the Nyx Bits playing on the floor Sunday and he got out past the gate (he still couldn't get to girls) and the puppy went to play with him. Let me tell you - I let puppy have it big time (the rabbit was scared) - and now Oreo won't even look at the rabbits. 

Oh - Zeus has an appointment on the 24th for his tooth abscess. I won't have the money before then to have the surgery done. I thought that maybe it had gone away - but now its back and even worse....so he's back on meds (had to get them renewed).

I'm thinking that starting in October or November - I will start neutering some of the does....Harmony and Nyx and tied for the first appointment - I may have them both done at the same time. It isn't that I don't love the other girls - but those two are my favorites and also the older girls...so they come first.

I guess that is it for now - I am going to get some more coffee and work on the house some more.

I'm so happy though to see all that I'm accomplishing and know that I can make good changes in my life.

Oh - and before I forget - I AM taking my blood pressure meds regularly. The other day I realized I hadn't taken my blood pressure in days - so I took it and it was 120/78. YEAH!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Wow, you definitely should keep on top of the diabetes thing since so many members of your biological family have it. My great-grandmother died from diabetes in her early 20s and my grandfather and one of my uncles also have it. 

The painting from Minda is gorgeous!! I need something like that for my walls  What is it painted on and how big is it? So lovely!


----------



## myheart

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I also think I may participate in NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) in November and try to complete my 2nd novel. (My first one isn't completed but it is mostly completed from the time I did this years ago).


Is the first novel Tiny's story? I think I need to re-read the story again. Always makes me cry, but it's so nice to think that Tiny helped my Luna and Patrick to The Bridge to play and be together forever. Gee... now I'm crying just thinking about it... :cry4:


----------



## TinysMom

Aw thanks Janet....no my first novel is the story of a mystery shopper who winds up falling in love with the manager of the store (small bookstore) that she mystery shops. Of course he falls in love with her - not knowing that she is a mystery shopper - and specifically not knowing that she is the one who gave him such bad scores!!!

It has Tiny and Miss Bea in it along with a puppy (the hero adopts a dog the same day that the heroine adopts Tiny from the humane society). 

It's a Christian romance with Tiny, Miss Bea and the puppy (whose name I forgot) providing the comic relief.

The second novel (which I haven't written) is about Ben (the hero's best friend) falling in love with the heroine's best friend (her scheduler as a mystery shopper). 

The first book is largely about accepting your life if it is not traditional (one person being a mystery shopper and the hero really being an artist at heart but afraid to step out and do that full-time).

The second book is about letting go of the past and past relationships (for the heroine) and also accepting your "gifts" and working with them to become who you're meant to be (the hero is following in the family footsteps of running a small chain of bookstores - but he really wants to write full-time).

There are also more stories in the "series". The third book is about two of the workers at the humane society...the fourth book is about an older man who runs a general store (in the area where a bunch of the folks from the first three books hang out for vacation) and how he falls in love with a woman who shows up because she says she was "destined" to fall in love with him due to an article about him that was inspired by a painting that the guy in novel one did of his general store. (Long story but it ties together through the various books).

Then there are two other books too - but I won't bore you with those because they're not as firmed up. But I introduce the characters in the earlier books and then build them a little bit with each book up until their story is told.

Bored yet?


----------



## TinysMom

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Wow, you definitely should keep on top of the diabetes thing since so many members of your biological family have it. My great-grandmother died from diabetes in her early 20s and my grandfather and one of my uncles also have it.
> 
> The painting from Minda is gorgeous!! I need something like that for my walls  *What is it painted on and how big is it?* So lovely!



Um....Minda would have the details...ask her?

I have it sitting on top of my bookcase until I get the area cleaned off under where I'm hanging it.

I hope to hang it by the end of this week....


----------



## TinysMom

*myheart wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I also think I may participate in NaNoWriMo (National Novel Writing Month) in November and try to complete my 2nd novel. (My first one isn't completed but it is mostly completed from the time I did this years ago).
> 
> 
> 
> Is the first novel Tiny's story? I think I need to re-read the story again. Always makes me cry, but it's so nice to think that Tiny helped my Luna and Patrick to The Bridge to play and be together forever. Gee... now I'm crying just thinking about it... :cry4:
Click to expand...


Tiny's story actually came to me in bits and pieces through dreams. I need to write the next chapter too - because it explains why a younger flemish buck (Schioppi) crossed the bridge early thanks to Miss Bea's meddling. She knew that another diva bun (Samantha) needed a bondmate even though Samantha denied it - so she visited Schioppi over a period of time and showed him images of Samantha and how unhappy she was because she wasn't "complete" without a partner. So Schioppi agrees to cross the bridge early (since he is also lonely even though he loves his human). Of course the second half of the story is after he crosses and woos Samantha to become his bondmate.

:biggrin2:

Oh - did I mention Tiny is NOT pleased with Miss Bea's meddling - and that GingerSpice helps Miss Bea cover up her visits so Tiny doesn't know in advance???


----------



## MiniLopHop

I so want to read your books!Both serriessound great to me. :biggrin2:

That is wonderful that your blood pressure is doing so well. It's a challenge when you have to deal with various illnesses at the same time. It's easy to get on the pitty train (oh I had a HUGE pitty party for myself last week) but as long as we are proactive about our health that is the important thing.:hug2:


----------



## myheart

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh - did I mention Tiny is NOT pleased with Miss Bea's meddling - and that GingerSpice helps Miss Bea cover up her visits so Tiny doesn't know in advance???



Ack! ..... That Miss Bea.... I know she only means well, but still.... :grumpy:

Does Tiny have the power to help Schioppi's people find a new bunny to help them heal from what Miss Bea's meddling?


----------



## TinysMom

Well - Schioppi was MY rabbit which is why Miss Bea DARED to do that....and she gets in BIG trouble with both Tiny and Buck Jones and is threatened with....well...I guess I shouldn't spoil it for you.

But at the end she is MADE to be the one to cross back over in mom's dream and show mom a dream of Schioppi and Samantha snuggling together (once they resolve a few things and Sam learns to accept Schioppi and let go of some of her hurts) - but in the end - as mom smiles in her dreams and the cute couple snuggle and smile together - Miss Bea winds up weeping...cause she remembers how good it felt to be held by a human...and she realizes just how serious her "offense" was.

Oh and for those who are wondering - Tiny's "story" is told in his rainbow bridge thread in various spots...as I'd have dreams about him I'd write them.


----------



## TinysMom

You guys are really making me want to pick up my novel and edit it and finish it.....


----------



## MiniLopHop

DO IT! :great:

Then let me read it :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart

Yes, you must write more and post it for all of us who have been following Tiny's story. It's a tear-jerker, but a feel-good story at the same time. :hug: 

At least Miss Bea learns her lesson in the end.

Sometimes, rules is rules for a reason...


----------



## TinysMom

Now I have to share something from the book - y'all made me go back and review some of it.

This is when Stan meets Tiny. He and Kate have gone out on one date - he has no idea that she is a mystery shopper still (she's living in her grandma's house which is hers now...and has never changed a thing because she feels guilty she wasn't there when her grandma died). 

The statue is actually Miss Bea - but she took off...



[align=CENTER] CHAPTER ???[/align] [align=CENTER]
[/align] Stan pulled up in Kateâs driveway and turned off the engine. He wanted to run up to the door dash right in to see her. He hadnât seen her in five days and found that he missed their talks. But he was early and he decided that he would show restraint and take some time getting out of the car. He didnât want to look too anxious to see her.
Heâd never been inside Kateâs house before and he felt honored that she invited him over for coffee and cookies. She thought he might like to see the paintings that he grandparents had collected over the years. She knew that some werenât his style but she knew how much he enjoyed the opportunity to study the work of other artists. 
He saw Kate come to the front door so he got out of the car and started towards her house. Then he walked back to the car and grabbed the flowers heâd picked up for her on the way here. Heâd always heard that you should take flowers when visiting someone in their home. He hoped she liked the mixed flower bouquet he picked out. She had never mentioned what she liked for flowers.


Kate heard Stanâs car pull up and she looked around the house one more time. Everything looked neat. Her desk was especially neat since sheâd spent half the day catching up on reports and getting them filed. She couldnât risk him seeing a report and learning what she did for a livingâ¦at least not yet.
She checked her hair in the mirror one last time and then went to the door prepared to greet him. He was still sitting in the car? She waved at him and he got out of the car and started towards her. Then he went dashing back to his car. She waited while he retrieved something and held his hands behind his back. As he approached the door he handed her the bouquet. 
âThank you for the flowers. Theyâre beautiful.â 
âYouâre welcome.â
âCome on in and see the place. Iâll give you the nickel tour.â

Stan was really looking forward to seeing Kateâs place. He often learned a lot about people when he visited their home or office. He wasnât sure yet how he pictured Kateâs house. It was probably done in warm colors that matched her vibrant personality. Judging by the way she enjoyed walking at the park, he figured that she either decorated with greens or blues. He preferred browns but any of the colors of nature were fine with him.
As Stan walked in the house, he remembered to close his mouth in spite of his shock. Decades old wallpaper covered the walls. The couch looked like it came out of the 60âs. It had velvet cushions? Wow, Kate really surprised him with her taste.
Kate told him to look around while she went and got the coffee going. He looked around the room and tried to find a place to start looking. Everything seemed so busy with the patterns and colors. He finally decided to go and look at the painting over the fireplace. He had a feeling that this was one of the ones Kate wanted to show him and he had to admit that for an older painting, it was pretty impressive. The artist had played with shadows and light before some artists made it popular.
Stan stood back from the painting a bit so he could better observe it. As he continued to look around the room, he couldnât help but feel like he had traveled back in time thirty years. The only thing in the room that even seemed like Kate was the statue that sat beside the fireplace. He moved closer to study it.
Wow. Heâd never worked with ceramics but he needed to know the name of this artist. The colors were so lifelike. The hairs looked real. Heâd never seen a rabbit like this before. The pose was even interesting, as if the rabbit was trying to watch others without being noticed.
He found himself wanting to reach out and touch the statue. He wanted to pick it up and see where it was made and if it was a limited edition. He glanced back in the direction Kate had gone. Would she be upset if he examined this piece closer? He decided she wouldnât be upset because she had invited him to examine the artwork and this was certainly high quality art.
He reached out towards the statue. He wanted to touch it first, to see how lifelike the hairs felt in his hand. But as his fingers got close to the statue, it turned and blinked at him. He gasped and stepped back a step. He turned again towards where Kate had gone. He knew she had a sense of humor. Had she set this up with a remote and made it move? When he turned back to see the statue againâ¦it was gone.
Stan rubbed his eyes. He started to step back one more time when he felt something pulling on his pant legs. Was he caught on a piece of antique furniture?. Still looking at the empty spot near the fireplace, he tugged on his pants to free them. They tugged back. He looked down and screamed. 


Kate heard Stanâs scream and came running. What happened? 


Stan was standing near the fireplace and trying to pull his pant leg away from Tiny. He was backing away and obviously scared of the rabbit. She wasnât sure whether to laugh at him or feel sorry for him. For crying out loud, compared to his dog, Tiny wasnât that big.
Stan pleaded with her with his eyes and his voice. âGet him off me. Please. Get him off me now.â


At the look on Stanâs face, Kate couldnât help herself. She started laughing. She laughed until tears flowed down her cheeks. Stan was afraid of Tiny?


Stan tried to back away from Tiny but the more he backed away, the tighter Tiny held onto his pants. Finally he wound up half falling onto the couch. âI beg you. Get him off me.â
Before he could say another word, Tiny let go of his pants and jumped up on the couch and started nudging him. Stan tried to back away but there was no place else to go.


How could Kate explain to Stan that rabbits werenât like dogs. You donât tell them what to do. They were more like a cat, you ask them to do something and hope they comply. 


Tiny started to climb into Stanâs lap. He looked at Kate and said, âIâll get you back for this if you donât get him off me.â Tiny yawned as he stood up on Stanâs lap. Stan looked at Tinyâs teeth. âKate, Iâm begging you. Get him off.â


He looked back where Kate had been but she was gone. He was alone with this thing. He shrank back into the couch.


To this day, he still remembered the late October night when he and Ben watched âNight of the Lepusâ on tv. This thing reminded him of those monster bunnies as they sought to destroy everything in their path. True, theyâd had some sort of serum given to them so they were bigger than humans. But the way this rabbit was baring his teeth, Stan knew he wasnât going to live much longer. As his life flashed before his eyes, he prayed that Ben would adopt Belle.
âTiny, come get a banana.â
As quickly as heâd cornered Stan, Tiny took off for Kate. Stan watched as the monster ran to her and started pawing at her arms and legs to get to his banana. 


âYouâre giving a rabbit a banana? I thought they liked carrots. Since when do rabbits like bananas?â
Stan backed back onto the couch as Tiny started towards him again at the mention of the word banana.


âTiny, come finish your banana. Leave Stan alone.â Tiny turned away from approaching Stan to go back to his mistress. However, every once in a while he lifted his head and stared at Stan. Once he even twitched his ears.


Once Stan was able to breathe normally again he asked, âWhat are you doing with a monster like that?â


----------



## TinysMom

Yet another bunny scene from the book - Kate hasn't shared with her friend about Tiny (or Miss Bea who she is fostering)...



Two days later, Kate came to the realization that Salem was just too small of a town to allow her to avoid running into Stan on her shops. She still tried to check for his car before doing a lunch shop because while she enjoyed his company, they just talked too long and she didnât want to have to repeat a shop. She was already worried she was putting on a bit of weight from eating out too much.
Anyway, it was Thursday morning and she was taking the day off to spend it with Stephanie. She was shocked when Stephanie called her Tuesday night and asked if they could go to lunch together. She learned that Stephanie was doing a sample shop at a family style restaurant to get their business and the two women agreed to spend the day together. Their plan was to have Stephanie meet Kate at home and then they would use Stephanieâs car to go shopping and have lunch. Then theyâd return to Kateâs house for some time chatting. They picked out a couple of movies to watch and they were even going to splurge on pizza because Kate had a shop for delivery pizza. Stephanie would stay the night and then head home the next day.
Kate was ready to go when Stephanie arrived but Stephanie needed to use the restroom. She was only in there a couple of minutes when Kate heard a scream and went running to see what was wrong. Stephanie tore out of the bathroom screaming, âThereâs something alive in there. I felt something furry on the back of my leg.â
Kate sighed. She forgot that Stephanie didnât really know about Tiny. She looked and there was Tiny, crouched behind the toilet, still shaking from fear. Kate picked him up and he didnât even nip her shoulder as she carried him out of the room. But as she approached Stephanie, he started clawing and fighting to get down. She put her hand on top of his head and whispered, âItâs ok Tiny. You need to meet Stephanie.â
When she finally found Stephanie, she was looking at Kateâs fireplace and pointing. âI donât remember this figurine. Where did you get it?â As Stephanie reached out to touch it, Kate yelled, âDonât touch Miss Bea. Youâll scare her.â
Stephanie screamed again as Miss Bea opened one eye and then hopped down from the fireplace ledge. Kate tried to shush her but Tiny chose that moment to nip Kateâs shoulder. âYou stinker!â she yelled at the rabbit. Stephanie looked at Kate and screamed again. 
Kate finally got Stephanie and the two rabbits calmed down and she introduced them to each other. She found that having yogurt treats around helped her furry friends adjust to her human ones. Once everyone was settled down, the women headed out for the day. Kate figured the rest of the day couldnât go any worse.


----------



## TinysMom

*myheart wrote: *


> Yes, you must write more and post it for all of us who have been following Tiny's story. It's a tear-jerker, but a feel-good story at the same time. :hug:
> 
> At least Miss Bea learns her lesson in the end.
> 
> Sometimes, rules is rules for a reason...


Oh - and in the romance novel - Miss Bea gets in the last "word" - as she gives the hero a look of approval...


----------



## JadeIcing

I am still waiting on the next chapter of Tinys story. Always feels good to read about Sam. I think I am going to go look for that one.


----------



## TinysMom

Its been a while since I've shared bunny pictures - so I thought I'd take some time today and share about a bunny.

Its sorta sad to share about this bunny - because in so many ways he is like Tiny that it breaks my heart. Part of me wants to keep him - but a big part of me wants to find him a PET home - where even if there were other bunnies - he could be neutered and have lots of playtimes and be a house-bun. 

I've told Art that if he isn't adopted by October - I may have him neutered - after Nyx and Harmony - and then eventually let him live with the girls.

But truth be told - he needs a place where he can have more attention from humans (although he is good with other bunnies).

Anyway - I have video to upload - but here are a few pictures of him on the bed today.

Oh - and he is one of the Nyx Bits from the last litter...

[align=center]





He looks JUST like Nyx used to when I'd tell her "no"...














He reminds me of Tiny in this picture...he just has such an "old soul" about him...




Do you see how LONG his tail is? I'm holding it (not pulling it) and he's just letting me do it....he doesn't turn around and bite me or anything. (We didn't want him going on the floor). 













[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=left]He is mostly black - but he's more what I'd call a "self steel" - meaning he has black with some steel flecks in his fur (so does Nyx when you really look at her).[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I'd share more - but I took 89 pictures and most of them were blurs from him moving around so much and playing.[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]Isn't he cute though? I am hoping and praying he finds a good home...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]I will share the videos later - gotta get them uploaded...[/align][align=left]
[/align][align=left]
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to add - his "old soul" picture was taken before we realized he'd nose-printed the camera...


----------



## TinysMom

In the second video - you can hear Popcorn sneezing. I'd given her some hay and I guess it was dusty or something as she had it all over her nose (as if she'd stuck her nose in it) and she coughed and sneezed for a few minutes. She's fine now.


----------



## plasticbunny

Oh, Peg, he's just like Molly! That part when Robin pets him down his back and he lays down? That's just like her.


----------



## TinysMom

*plasticbunny wrote: *


> Oh, Peg, he's just like Molly! That part when Robin pets him down his back and he lays down? That's just like her.


That's actually like most of the flemish in this house....not all - but most of them.

Isn't he just sweet though?


----------



## TinysMom

I just came out to feed the rabbits - and Jonesy (shown above) was dead on the floor.

We don't know if he hurt himself playing - or what....did not appear to be foul play on the dogs part and the gate was up.

Can't type anymore...I'm heartbroken.


----------



## plasticbunny

:shock:Oh my gosh. I'm in shock for you.

Wow, it's amazing how fast this can happen to them.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## TinysMom

I am very discouraged. 

After losing Jonesy, I woke up Art about 3 am that next morning and just had him hold me....I told him, "If I'm not careful...I'm going to sink into depression...".

I did ok after that - and I had a dream of Jonesy and Tiny together at the bridge...and it helped.

Then I started thinking about how God is still my God in spite of the bad...and that He allows things for a reason...and I did ok.

Then tonight we lost another young buck of Nyx's. It was Al - he was sorta a nice buck - not really a "pet" buck per se. I'm pretty sure I know why we lost him and it wasn't due to the dogs or due to the fact he was a flemish and could have heart problems, etc. 

Anyway - Robin had both Al & "Tiny Tim" outside for a bit - trying to see if the fresh air (it was cooling down some) would help Al....and she said that whenever she'd say Tim's name - he'd stop and look at her and when she wanted to bring him in - she said his name and he stopped and waited for her to come over to him and pick him up and he didn't fight her at all. (Every time she'd said his name before - he'd wait for her to come pet him).

I guess that encourages me about Tiny Tim....that he can maybe be more of a pet than I thought for a bit. He got moved to a bigger cage last night and he's not cage aggressive now and he has started giving kisses. 

So now I'm left with Tiny Tim and Smith....Jonesy and Al are both gone.

It hurts really bad.

But after spending time with both of them today - I think they will make good pets in the future with a bit of time and love. (However, Smith has a thing for power cords...gotta be careful about that).


----------



## TinysMom

Smith (probably gonna be called Smithy from here on out) got put in a new cage - it is Adam's old cage and has a shelf. I really didn't think he'd get up on the shelf.....ha ha ha. Right.

I am gonna have to redo the shelf or take it out - but anyway - I went into the rabbitry and was saying, "Smithy...what ARE you doing up there?"...

Here is the response I got...

[align=center]





[/align][align=left]I think I'm falling in love with Smithy too - he has started giving me kisses - and I realized that I was so wrapped up in Jonesy - partly because he was black like Tiny was...that I didn't give Smithy the chance to show just how loving he can be....

Anyway - I think I'm calling this "Got Ears?"


[/align]


----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align][align=left]I think I'm falling in love with Smithy too - he has started giving me kisses - and I realized that I was so wrapped up in Jonesy - partly because he was black like Tiny was...that I didn't give Smithy the chance to show just how loving he can be....
> 
> Anyway - I think I'm calling this "Got Ears?"
> [/align]



I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing

bah power cord and darn flemmies....


----------



## MiniLopHop

What a handsome boy! :inlove:


----------



## TinysMom

I went to feed Smith tonight - and he started giving me kisses.

I was like "Wait....you're NOT Jonesy..".

Tiny Tim also DEMANDED pets now that he's in a larger cage...

Oh well - I am shocked at Smithy - I think he'd make about as good a pet as Jonesy - except for not understanding (yet) about cords.


----------



## JadeIcing

Some never learn and you know it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> TinysMom wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]
> [align=left]I think I'm falling in love with Smithy too - he has started giving me kisses - and I realized that I was so wrapped up in Jonesy - partly because he was black like Tiny was...that I didn't give Smithy the chance to show just how loving he can be....
> 
> Anyway - I think I'm calling this "Got Ears?"
> [/align]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :inlove:
Click to expand...

Me too! I love those ears!


----------



## MiniLopHop

So is Smithy looking for a pet home? We may have to pull off the birthday present idea yet. 

Becky and Indy don't bother cords, but I thought they were in the minority. Houdini LOVES to eat cords so we have things pretty well bunny proofed for that upstairs. It may not be the most fashonible, but NIC panels preventing them from getting to the cords work for us. To me it is easier than worrying if they chew threw the covering and it also protects where it plugs into the wall.

Bunnies can get so creative.


----------



## TinysMom

I've been too stressed out with Zeus' surgery, etc. to think about writing much in here....but I think I'll do a short update.

First of all - for those who haven't been reading the infirmary - Zeus' surgery went fine. It was an abscess in the lymph node - she said she got out about a cup of pus from it (wow - didn't think it was THAT big). He went back on Friday to have his sutures removed and have the packing inside changed out. (We get to do that today - it looks like he pulled out the staple already himself). 

Zeus is back to LOVING his food and eating like he's hungry - which is a very good thing. He also jumped up on the bed last night and let me pet him for about half an hour...that was so awesome. I'm hoping he'll start sleeping with us again soon - there's nothing like waking up to a bunny beside you.

Tiny Tim and Smith (aka Smithy) bring me such joy when I go to feed them. Tim still nips a bit once in a while - especially if he's not one of the first ones fed and is upset that he had to wait. Smithy is a flirt and loves pettings but will dig in and eat and let you pet him while he's eating.

The electricity went out yesterday for about 4 hours....it sure was hot (it was about 103 outside when it went out). Turns out that about 10 transformers (or whatever they're called) went out for some reason.

Poor Harmony - she was pretty miserable. She wasn't in heat stroke but just...miserable. I looked at her and said, "I know honey....us big girls need a/c...don't we?" She sure seems happy this morning that the a/c is on again.

I guess that's about all the updates for now.


----------



## MiniLopHop

What a relief to hear Zeus is eating agian! I'm glad the procedure went so well. It sounds like things are finally settling down and going well. 

Did you get any rain from the hurricane? At least the power is back on and all the buns made it through ok. I agree, big girls need AC. I hate being hot!


----------



## TinysMom

I wish we'd gotten rain from the hurricane....but no - it didn't come anywhere near us. (Look up Del Rio, TX on mapquest and you'll see how far we are away from the water, etc).


----------



## TinysMom

Forgot to mention - Art figured out how to fix the frig!!!   

It turns out that there was a broken wire by the fan motor that sends the cold air down into the frig. He's taken it to work to fix it now so we'll have the frig up and running later today.


----------



## MiniLopHop

How awesome! It's great to have a man around that knows how to fix things.

Joshua knows how to use the yellow pages  at least he doesn't try fixing it because then it would be worse


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so happy Zeus is doing better.


----------



## JadeIcing

Update?


----------



## Bassetluv

How is Zeus doing today Peg?


----------



## TinysMom

Sorry I've been MIA so long...

Zeus is doing fine - he's healed up quite well and tonight he even jumped up on the bed earlier (I think it was to steal one of my cookies - he and I both love the butter cookies you can get in a tin).

We just did a bit of cage cleaning and moving around a couple of bunnies....Mercury has been looking/acting depressed and he's an older bunny out of the flemmies - so I decided to move him to an upper cage - right beside Miss Harmony (aka "Fat Butt"). What is funny is - he has a wide head (but we don't seem to call him "Fat Head" - we call him "Puppy" because he used to follow us around like a puppy during his playtimes). But he's got the wide head - and Harmony has the wide rear end....

As the bunnies get their cages cleaned - they get a big batch of fresh hay....well Ske-doosh decided to try ... NESTING with it. No - he is most certainly not pregnant - nor are any of the girls. He's since stopped - I think he was just trying to rearrange it to the way HE liked it.

I need to take more pictures of the buns soon - I just keep forgetting to do it.

Oh - Oreo is 22 pounds now - and Harmony isn't far behind at 19.3 pounds. She's my biggest rabbit.

Now for an update about me - tomorrow I go to the doctor to see about my test results (I doubt they'll be back in yet) for diabetes. I didn't get the bloodwork done till Monday (long story) - but I will hopefully at least get my meds refilled and maybe they'll know enough to know if I need to see someone for counseling about diabetes/prediabetes...

ROFLOL - Robin just walked back in from the rabbitry and said, "Harmony has her tail lifted so hard...I'm afraid she's going to sprain herself somehow...".

Yep - my girl has definitely been in the mood - she's been throwing her litter box at me - which is one way I know that she wants to breed.

I'm hoping though to get her and Nyx neutered in October - or November at the latest.

And for those who don't know - Nyx's mom - Sweetie (from wabbitmom12 & wabbitdad12) - passed away last Sunday. That's been really hard for me - I've done a lot of crying and she wasn't even my own bunny. But it reminds me that all of my rabbits are getting older and I'll eventually lose them all (barring an accident or something) simply because rabbits have a much shorter lifespan than humans.

Well - I guess that's all for now....I'll probably update after my appointment - and for those who are wondering - YES - I am taking my blood pressure meds and doing quite well with it.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

So glad to hear Zeus is recovering! 

This question just came to me when i read the part about Harmony wanting to breed, and I was wondering, when rabbits want to breed, do they want babies or do they want seksy time? Or are they like humans and want both? lol xD


----------



## TinysMom

I don't think that they want to breed because they want babies - they want to breed because it feels good to them (just like it does to us). Many times my girls are more hormone driven than my bucks - and a couple have been more aggressive too!


----------



## TinysMom

As shared on facebook...

GOOD NEWS!!! Not only am I not diabetic - I am not prediabetic either. The changes I've been making to my diet dropped my numbers a bit. The doctor feels like as long as I continue to lose weight (now I need to add exercise to my life - YUCK) - that maybe I won't wind up with diabetes like my birthfamily members.


----------



## MiniLopHop

How Spectacular! Congratulations on making healthy changes!

:highfive:inkbouce:inkelepht:arty0002::clapping::yahoo::agree:thumbup


----------



## JadeIcing

YAY!!!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

That's great news Peg! And i feel your pain when it comes to exercise lol.

I always thought that the female of any species in general (except for humans) has an instinct to breed because they want babies, i never actually knew that it felt good for them too! You learn something new everyday. ^.^


----------



## TinysMom

Well - let me put it this way.

Thunder is my best doe at wanting to breed...she's even climbed a gate to breed with an e-lop buck.

But - she wants nothing to do with the babies and has lost all her litters because she refuses to feed them no matter how hard I try to work with her to feed them.

With some of the girls it is obvious that they don't enjoy breeding - with others - its obvious that they really DO enjoy the breeding - and it has nothing to do with their mothering skills because some of the reluctant breeders are good moms and some aren't and some of the "I love it" breeders are good moms and some aren't.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Very interesting. This confirms my belief that Merry is always trying to "get some" from Pippin lol. Because she's always trying to hump him but he knocks her off every time then humps her instead, and she always submits without a fight. Good thing i got him snipped in time lol. >.<


----------



## TinysMom

[align=center]Time for _*PHOTOS!!!!

It is a lazy Saturday morning here - have a thunderstorm going outside - rain falling to make everyone wanna take a nap.

Some bunnies would NOT cooperate with the camera today - especially Princess Athena (who only wanted to give me the butt) and Brady Hawkes. I also didn't get the bunnies in the bottom cages cause I was too lazy.

But here goes...






Dean Winchester - half flemmie





Sam Winchester 




*_[/align][align=center]Tiny Tim - full flemmie (Nyx's son)
[/align][align=center]_*




Smithy - Nyx's son & Tim's brother





Hermes - full flemmie




*_[/align][align=center]Mercury aka "Puppy" - herd buck and father or grandfather of almost everyone I have (or great grandfather too I think)
[/align][align=center]_*





Fiona - Cali - she has a pet stuffy she keeps with her




Harmony who will NOT pancake for me now because she is VERY amorous and ONLY wants a buck




*_[/align][align=center]_*




If her tail were any higher in the air - you could hang a flag off it..




*_[/align][align=center]_*Ziggy aka "Mr Zig" - teddy style lionhead





Melody - Harmony's daughter and sworn arch-enemy of Nyx (she once bit Nyx's ear and put a hole in it....the second time she went after Nyx that same day - she got caged and has been caged ever since). Nyx's ear has healed but when Nyx came out the other day to play - she and Melody tried to fight through the cage bars...other than that Melody is a SWEETHEART with people - just not Nyx.






Lily




Lily sees the camera and is all excited





Ske-doosh




*_[/align][align=center]_*Ske-doosh
*_[/align]


----------



## TinysMom

I meant to add that right now Harmony is basically 19.3 pounds of amorous doe....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I have decided that Sam Winchester, Smithy, Ziggy and Lily need to come visit Alaska ASAP.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Nice pix, really REALLY makes me want a flemmie. >.<


----------



## TinysMom

Sam Winchester will only travel in an Impala - do you have one for him there? He's also not sure about leaving behind his brother (or his friends Castiel & Crowley who live in the office together).

Also - he usually travels with his brother Dean...unless they're on the outs....

So looks like he's staying here.

Lily also refuses to leave Ske-doosh...so that's a no go....


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Smithy and Ziggy it is then!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ziggy is mine.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Great photo update Peg.

So many cute bunny's in one spot,unbelievable!

Handsome says to tell Nyx hi.


----------



## TinysMom

Nyx says hi back....I told her while we were sharing an apple.

Been a bit of a rough week here - didn't post it on Facebook but last Thursday I went to feed the bunnies and found SchiBro (Nyx's son) - dead in the back of his cage. No idea why...

In addition, Rudy, Harmony's son is fairly ill (he seems to have hurt his back and hags sore hocks) and Hermes didn't eat his supper last night right away like he normally does. However, he did eventually eat it all.

I don't know - probably paranoid - but I find that death tends to come in threes....and I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop. 

What is weird is my girls are fine - its more like the bucks that just don't seem like themselves. 

However - last night we handed out some "crunchies" (fruit loops) - and Mercury was begging for them and then you'd give him one and instead of gobbling it up - it was like he was chewing it slowly and just enjoying it so much. It was so cute to watch his mouth as he ate them....

I'm thinking maybe the boys are just having a hard time with the heat again since it got up to 101 yesterday....again.


----------



## MarisaAndToby

Ugh I'm sorry about SchiBro  That's awful. I hope everyone else stays healthy.

I know I personally would probably be feeling pretty off in 101 degree weather... pretty sure it only got up to 90 at it's hottest this entire summer. Sitting at a comfy 63 right now. (I had to change all of these into Farenheit, Celsius makes sooo much more sense to me )

Hopefully things cool down some and everything gets back to normal soon! :hug2:


----------



## wabbitmom12

Wow, I am sorry about SchiBro, and also the ones who are feeling poorly. You seem to have had more than your share of Bridge bunnies lately. :in tears:

Congrats on your good news from the doctor! I am proud of you for making so many good changes recently...from self-care, to house work, to your marriage...Girl, you are on a roll!

Two words about SKE-DOOSH: I WANT!!!!!!

He looks SO happy and content. What a handsome bun!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Sorry to hear about SchiBro. I hope the other rabbits under the weather are feeling better.

Are the fruity loops you give the same as the ones we have here? The ones we have are all different mixed colours and sweet. Is that the same as the ones you give the rabbits? I heard about using them as treats before and wanted to see if my rabbits like it but have been too scared to try it in case our fruit loops are different as i know you guys have different varieties, but we only have the 1 as far as i know.


----------



## JadeIcing

I think they are the same. Why not take a pictures of them so we can see.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Oh good idea! Except i only have cocopops and wheatbix atm. >.< BUT you can see them here.


----------



## MiniLopHop

yes, it's exactly the same as what we have. I've never given the buns fruitloops, but they love cherios.


I think Ske-doosh and Smithy need to run away to PA. Yup, just pack them up and send them to my house. They could live under the assumed names Salt and Pepper, housed by the BPA- bun protection agency LOL


----------



## TinysMom

Well.....we lost Rudy this afternoon.....so that's number two.

I knew we'd probably be losing him soon - he was Harmony's son but he'd been acting really funny - its hard to explain.

Waiting for the third loss...and praying it doesn't hurt as bad as these two.

Big Jake is acting a bit...strange. Once I clean out Rudy's cage - I'm moving him there (I'd moved him to SchiBro's cage after I'd cleaned it and disinfected it...now I wonder about it).

I've got another project going on in my life right now - and so for a little bit I don't have as much time for the forum...hope to be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TinysMom

*wabbitmom12 wrote: *


> Wow, I am sorry about SchiBro, and also the ones who are feeling poorly. You seem to have had more than your share of Bridge bunnies lately. :in tears:
> 
> Congrats on your good news from the doctor! I am proud of you for making so many good changes recently...from self-care, to house work, to your marriage...Girl, you are on a roll!
> 
> *Two words about SKE-DOOSH: I WANT!!!!!!*
> 
> He looks SO happy and content. What a handsome bun!


NO WAY!!! I wanted Ske for three years before I got him (he belonged to another forum member and I fell in love with him when she got him - but he was a heart bunny for her).

What amazes me is how much he looks like Zeus in the face (which reminds me - Zeus LOVES me again and comes up on the bed a lot....). 

I've got a personal project going on that I can't share here but it is making some really good changes here at home....and I'm happy for that.

You are right about us having too many bridge bunnies....but several of mine (not the ones that have passed) are 6 and 7 years old now. WOW...where did the time go? Jenny is now over 6, Sundae is over 6, Angel is over 6...even Zeus is over 6.

Oh well - Art's up - time to spend time with him...


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry

Ugh, so sorry Peg. Was Rudy one of your older buns? It must be hard having bunnies that are nearing old age now. I am trying to prepare myself for when mine become old even though they're not even a year old yet but i don't think you can ever prepare for it. 

:rip: Rudy and all the buns that have gone before.


----------



## TinysMom

Rudy was young - younger than SciBro.

I'm really mystified here.

Its my bucks that are getting sick - not the does. Its only the flemish bucks - the others seem fine. 

They're getting thin (like they're not eating enough) and they are getting fleas and ear mites (which I'm now checking everyone for and treating everyone).

Big Jake has been moved up to Rudy's cage now that Rudy is gone (I disinfected it). He doesn't wanna eat and was grinding his teeth some. I gave him some painkiller (a bit of Tramadol that I mixed with a bit of fruit juice (less than 1 cc)). He will eat some apple and he is now sitting up and drinking.

I'm sitting here looking at him while I type and he just ate a cheerio and is sniffing at his hay and considering eating it.

I may move Angel to smaller cage for a bit and move Dukey up off the floor and into her cage...I hate to do that - but he's the only buck still on the floor that is flemish. He's been on the floor for a while and not shown any problems - he just got moved to Big Jake's cage when Big Jake went to SchiBro's cage...

I'm praying it cools off enough that in the next few days we can take the bunnies and cages outside and powerwash them.

Right now I'm just ... confused.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I'm so sorry for your losses :hugsquish:


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Peg, how are you doing? How are the sick bun buns?


----------



## TinysMom

We lost Big Jake the day after I posted....so I basically lost three YOUNG flemish giant bucks within 6 days. Dukey is doing ok - as is Mercury and Hermes and Smithy and Tiny Tim.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

I'm so sorry  I wonder what happened.


----------



## TinysMom

Shiloh, I wish I knew. I did know that I would lose Rudy at a younger age because when I went to breed him in July -he had literally no stamina for mounting a doe more than about 10 seconds. So I suspected he had heart issues that weren't showing up yet and I mainly kept an eye on him. He was a happy bunny in his cage and loved his food and treats and stuff - but he didn't like lots of activity.

Losing SchiBro and Big Jake were the hardest because SchiBro was a complete surprise - he was the first one I lost and he had seemed to be eating fine, etc. I just came out and he was gone...no warning - nothing. 

With Big Jake - I knew something was going on the day before he died and I suspected I'd lose him. I tried - I really really tried to save him. Had I continued breeding - he would've been my main herd buck once Mercury retired. He was gorgeous and I was so proud of him. He was even bigger than his daddy...and he reminded me a lot of his mama Sophia.

Right now - the only flemish giant in a floor cage is CJ - and she's in a cage across the room and the Cali boys are beside her. She's been very active - I'm checking on her several times per day. 

Other than Rudy (who was in the living room by my desk) both Schi Bro and Big Jake were in cages side by side - so yes - I do suspect a virus or something. I have no idea what but those cages are now empty until we can disinfect them and scrub them and have them outside for several hours in the sun. (For a bit - Dukey was in Angel's cage simply to get him out of Big Jake's cage which was where he'd moved when Big Jake took Rudy's cage). 

Dukey is hilarious - he's such a pain in the rear. Other than Brady Hawkes - he is the messiest bunny (buck that is) that I know. He's beside Mels now (Melody) and she just lost two neighbors this last week so she's not quite herself - but he love to try and flirt with her. I honestly think its gonna take her a week or so to be willing to trust having a neighbor again. 

I really am shocked that I lost my younger bucks versus my Mercury and Hermes. I had been worried about Mercury for a bit and had moved him up a couple of weeks before anyone got sick. I had noticed he just wasn't quite himself - now he begs for pets as I walk by and he's definitely eating good, etc. He's next to Harmony who tries to flirt with him when she's really ready to breed....otherwise she ignores him.

Right now - Brady Hawkes (my e-lop - who is my messiest bunny) is in a middle cage between Princess Athena and Hermes. I'm thinking of switching Athena and Brady so that she has a buck on either side and they each have access to flirting with her in the middle.

Right now - Smithy is having playtime on the floor and he's flirting with CJ and binkying and stuff - its hilarious. He's doing sideways binkies and up and down binkies and trying to throw a bit of hay around as he gathers it in his mouth. Of course - all of this is beside and in front of her cage - and he's driving her crazy. She's trying to get out of the cage so badly to get to him (she might want to strangle him - I don't know).

And poor Tiny Tim is in his upper cage - trying to look down on the floor to see what Smithy is up to (they're side by side in cages)....I told T.T. that he'd get some playtime when Smithy gets put back up.

Wow - all of the noise Smithy is making is now making Dukey wake up out here in the living room and try to flirt with Melody - who is acting a bit happier and more active now. 

Anyway - I guess the bunnies are all pretty much ok.

Now a bit about us...

Art & I are doing fine. We're sorta in a "newlywed again" state - spending lots of time together - cuddling and talking and just...basically renewing our relationship and focusing on each other. 

Its really great and what is neat is that sometimes when something comes up that we're discussing - its something we both were thinking about but not sure how to approach because it might be touchy...and yet - come to find out - we're of the same mind about it. 

My blog about my spiritual life and journey has suffered - largely because I've not had a quiet time and for a bit I was fighting headaches. But after I get the laundry started today (I hope to do at least 3 or 4 loads) - I plan to have a quiet time and then work on my blog.

I bought four Bible study books/guides from Amazon.com. They were having a "Buy four for the price of three" thing going - the guides are 6 week "no homework" Bible Study guides by Kay Arthur's Precept Ministries. Instead of only one lesson per week - I'll probably do two or three per week since I am on my own and can work at my own pace. I'm hoping that they'll get me doing a few more studies on my own too - for instance - sometimes I like to take a word and see how its used (like the word "Walk" which is fascinating and I need to put in my blog later this week).

Anyway - that is it for now. 

Hope everyone has a great week - and if you're reading this today - would you please send prayers and good thoughts to Bassetluv and her boy Yofi. If you've never read her stories about Yofi - check out her blog. Yofi is an e-lop that has stolen my heart and made me fall in love with the breed -and today he's having a biopsy for a reoccuring infection he has been getting.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## wabbitmom12

TinysMom wrote:


> Hope everyone has a great week - and if you're reading this today - would you please send prayers and good thoughts to Bassetluv and her boy Yofi.Â  If you've never read her stories about Yofi - check out her blog.Â  Yofi is an e-lop that has stolen my heart and made me fall in love with the breed -and today he's having a biopsy for a reoccuring infection he has been getting.



ray: for Yofi, Anna, and Di

Glad to hear you and Art are continuing to renew your relationship. You both deserve much happiness!


----------



## Bassetluv

Peg!! :hug: You've been through so much with your animals, and yet I come here and find that you've requested prayers for Yofi. That touched my heart so deeply, you don't know how much it means. I do absolutely believe in the power of prayer, that request just meant the world to me. (As a quick update, Yofi is still wearing The Cone of Silence, still angrier than a wet hen at having to wear it, but this morning I noticed that the awful infected area is now starting to 'slough'...the outer layers formed a huge scab that is peeling away.) He's still a loooong way to go yet before he can be declared out of the woods, but at least (so far) it's looking more positive than negative. And he's got a wonderful vet who truly does seem to care about his welfare; he's called me a couple of times now just to see how Yofi's been doing, and even offered to drop Yofi off to me - deliver him to my all the way to my house - after the biopsy surgery, as I was scrambling for a drive to pick The Boy up. He felt that Yofi would recover best at home rather than having to leave him at the clinic overnight, and was offering his services so Yofi could get home safe and sound. That's above and beyond the call of duty, imo. 

I had been curious about how Oreo (your puppy) had been doing, but noticed in some earlier posts that you had been thinking about rehoming him. Now, this is going to be a very late response (I can never keep up on threads, even Yofi's blog!) but first I wanted to say how sorry I was to read about your daughter's bunny...and how understandable rehoming would be. I didn't get to read all of the posts, so I don't know what the outcome was...did you manage to find a home for Oreo? For what it's worth, this is what I tend to believe about animals and pet ownership: Not every animal is meant to live its entire life with one family. Sometimes dynamics change, or a combination of pets or pets/people just don't work out, and the best option is to find another home. I once gave away a very loveable little dog, Lester...I loved him dearly, but I wasn't providing him with what he needed...a family with children to play with. He kept running away, and we kept finding him at this one house a couple of miles away...he'd be in their yard running around and playing with the children, happy as a clam. In the end I felt terribly about losing him, but I also knew that the family was a much better fit for him. 

Oh, also just wanted to say that I still love seeing pics of Ske-doosh (and I _love_ his name!!



> Art & I are doing fine. We're sorta in a "newlywed again" state - spending lots of time together - cuddling and talking and just...basically renewing our relationship and focusing on each other.



And I know we're not supposed to 'envy'; but I will admit that I do envy the relationship that you and Art have...:hearts:


----------



## TinysMom

Oh Di - you made me cry when I read your post.

Yofi may not live here - but he is one of the buns of my heart. You have no idea how much I think about him sometimes and wait anxiously to hear the next Yofi story. 

I still have Brady Hawkes as an elop and also Ellie Mae (who lives in the office so I don't see her much - but it protects my girls from the dogs) - and Ellie Mae is much like Yofi. But still yet - Yofi stories are among my favorites.

As far as Oreo goes...he is staying here. I have mixed feelings - I'm furious at him for some of the losses we had - and more furious with Sasha as we'd trained her to leave the bunnies alone and she KNEW better than some of the things she did.

But about the time I was ready to rehome Oreo- he started showing symptoms of being ill again. I had been praying about whether or not to let him go and we'd been mixing his food half and half with regular food to see if he could handle it since he'd gotten bigger. When he started acting bad again - it felt like it was God's way of saying, "I sent him to you for a reason - let go of your anger and love him."

Truth be told -I do love him - in a weird sort of way.

Robin & I are suspecting that Millie is pregnant. Art wasn't agreeing with us till I looked at her today and showed him. Now he says maybe she is - and I have no idea when it happened.

I do know that Oreo needs to be neutered and they flirt all the time now and he tries to mount her (I keep telling her to not stoop so low and wait for a real dog). About the time he was ready to mate - we didn't have the money to fix him (or her) and I didn't realize she was ready to breed. Art says though that she got loose a couple of times - so he thinks she might be pregnant - just not by Oreo. He said she'd come back home with a smile on her face. RIGHT...great!

Oh well - if she's pregnant - we'll find homes for the puppies I'm sure.

By the way - about Ske-doosh....he originally belonged to Zin (GoinBacktoCali) - another forum member. She went to a TSC the day after Easter and they were getting rid of him cause he'd broken his leg. She spent something like $600 for surgery to get his leg fixed and kept him for a long time - but when they were talking of moving earlier this year-I offered to take him.

I adore Ske because he is hilarious. He looks a lot like Zeus in the face (they're both NZ/Flemish mixes).

Speaking of Zeus - I think he might be starting to like Popcorn. He likes to sleep by her cage. Whenever we've let her out before - they fight and attack each other. I'm wondering if he'd be open to her being free-roam now with him (if I could litter box train her - but she's really good with her box - better than he is really).

As far as Art & I - thanks Di for the comment. We really do have a good relationship and it has gotten so great. Our communication is getting better and better and we're learning to communicate more about all sorts of things and to include each other in our lives more - like watching some tv shows together online - versus watching them separately at our computers.

Give Yofi and Anna nose rubs and/or craisins or something for me. I'm happy to hear the big guy is doing better. I was so scared that you'd lose him like I lost Jar Jar - I still feel like I let him down by not getting help sooner - but I was doing everything I'd do for an infection and normally it works!


----------



## Bassetluv

Hi Peg,

I was wondering if you still had Oreo (didn't have a chance to read all of the posts the other day...still don't actually, I'm sneaking in a post whilst at work). I'd love to see a pic of him to see how he's grown. I know that with dogs, some can be so trusting around other pets while others just cannot, no matter how much training and repetition they have. My sister's dog would chase my rabbits down if they were out in the backyard and she spotted them, yet my dog Kaya (who has ahigher prey drive than Lassie) can be trusted completely with the rabbitsoutdoors (indoors is another story...if she were in a confined area and Yofi were to try to climb on her while she was lying down, she'd snap at him and - possibly - bite). And with Kaya...or just about any dog I've ever met...if she is with Lassie and Lassie were to react to one of the rabbits, or an outdoor cat, then Kaya would join in, no holds barred. Prey drive can be a trickything with dogs; even just 'rough play' can be tricky with them at times.

I didn't realize that Ske-doosh originally came from Zin (I remember her...what a great character she was in the forum; I always loved reading her posts!). He certainly is a gorgeous boy, and I love the way he looks so laid-back, not a care in the world. :inlove:How wonderful that you and Art took him in when he needed you.



> Dukey is hilarious - he's such a pain in the rear. Other than Brady Hawkes - he is the messiest bunny (buck that is) that I know.



LOL...he and Anna would probably get along great. SHE is the messiest bunny of the north! Here I had been blaming Yofi all along for the huge mess that the crate would be in just hours after I'd cleaned it, but I've recently discovered that it's Anna, not Yofi, who is the culprit. (To give The Boy credit though, he WAS a Messy Marvin in the beginning...just couldn't leave anything upright, or leave litter in a litterbox for more than 2 minutes.) You know, they should have a show called "How Clean is Your Hutch?" Anna and Duke would be the first two qualifiers to be guest stars. :biggrin:

Shoot, have to run... btw, Yofi is again having problems. This time (*sigh*) it's his eyes. At first I thought it was because of the lampshade he's been sporting on his head, not being able to clean himself properly (and it probably is part of the reason) but now he has lost some fur around the eyes and the skin is very pink, inflamed. (One eye had looked a bitweepy when I took him to the vet's for his cone installation...but at the time it was barely noticeable.) I'd been washing the area, but probably not well enough, and the fur beneath his eyes was matted and washing wasn't gettting it out...so I think after work I'm going to pick up some boric acid and try a mild wash with that to see if it helps. I used to use it many years ago on young bunnies when they had minor eye irritations and it did help. And his ears wound up getting inflamed because of obsessive licking, but that is getting better after some salve applications. High maintenance boy, I tell ya!

Oh, my sister has gone for the results of her biopsy - actually she was supposed to call me a while ago to let me know how it went, but she hasn't - my gut feeling is that they did find a tumor, but am still crossing everything in the hope of a false alarm. 

Hugst to you and Art, Peg, and all your furry ones...now I really DO have to run or I'll be in trubble!


----------



## TinysMom

Thanks Di - I'll try to get an update on Oreo for photos this weekend.

We lost another rabbit - this time it was Melody (Harmony's daughter).

I'm about ready to give up....so discouraged.

Keep taking care of our Yofi....


----------



## Bassetluv

Oh Peg, I'm so sorry! Any idea what happened? She was such a pretty little girl.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry on the losses Peg. I haven't been getting any update notices on your blog for some reason.

Its nice to hear that you and Art are doing so much better.

Tell Nyx that her little bro says hi and Titan sends his love.


----------



## TinysMom

Just wanna check in and say "hi" to everyone and wish everyone a Happy AND HEALTHY New Year.

We're fine here - I've been very busy and discovered that there is such a thing as a life outside the forum. Debating on whether or not to make a new blog for next year or just continue here....will decide that later.

I'll probably be MIA for a bit - till around Valentine's day is my guess. I've taken on a personal project with that deadline and I will be focusing more time and effort on it. 

Anyway - Happy New Year everyone - from all of us here in Del Rio!


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Yay! Hi Peg! I hope everything is going great for you


----------

